# حوار مفتوح مع صديقى المسلم !!!!!



## Dona Nabil (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*هو اخ وصديق مسلم .. عضو معانا فى المنتدى يتميز بالاحترام والعقل الراجح 
له من الاراء التى قد نختلف معها أو نوافق بعضها ولكن ذلك لا يمنع من احترام عقلية الغير مهما كانت تعارض افكارنا 
قرأت له بعض المواضيع فى مدونته الخاصه ولفت نظرى الكثير من الافكار التى تستحق النقاش فاتفقت معه على ان  نفتح باب النقاش فيما بيننا  ونحن واثقين  من  حرصنا على دوام احترامنا لبعض  
سوف نقوم باختيار موضوع ونعرض وجهات نظرنا فيه .. لن يحاول احدنا فرض رأيه على الاخر ولن نعرض رأينا باسلوب جارح للاخر .. عاملين ومؤمنين  بمبدأ ان الاختلاف فى الرأى لا يفسد للود قضيه
فجميل ان نختلف بلا خلاف ورائع أن نتعلم أن نستمع لمن يخالفنا بكل  محبه واحترام 
اتمنى لمن يريد أن يتدخل بعرض رأيه أو الاستفهام عن اى شىء أن يكون تدخل بهدوء وبدون انفعال ولغرض المعرفه وبدون اى سخريه أو استهزاء باى رأى لن اسعى لفرض رأيى أو محاولة اقناعه بما اراه ولن يفعل هو ولكن سيقتصر الامر على مجرد عرض لوجهات نظر مختلفه 
وعند انتهاء حديثنا فى موضوع ما سنضع ارائنا بصوره مبسطه وسنقوم بالبحث فى موضوع اخر وهكذا
حان الان الوقت لاعرفكم بشريكى فى الحوار
هووووو العضو المحترم اسامه بن لادن 
اوعى حد يتخض 
صدقونى هو اسم مش على مسمى خالص ههههههه 
بعد اخذ علمه بفتح الموضوع سنبدأ اول نقطه حواريه .. فتابعونا 
تحياتى للجميع :Love_Letter_Send:​*


----------



## نصر 29 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

متواجد باذن الله تعالى .. فلتبدأى صديقتى العزيزه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*موضوع جميل وفكره رائعه
ربنا يباركك اختي ويحميكي
متاااابعه.....................*


----------



## just member (15 أكتوبر 2010)

فيا متابع يا دونا...


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*مما وجدته فى مدونتك 1 - قضية كاميليا وما دار بسببها من احداث مختلفه ​ايضاح بسيط لمعلومه خاطئه وجدتها لديك



			قضية كامليا شحاته زاخر زوجه احد الرهبان فى مصر
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

كاميليا هى زوجة كاهن وليس راهب فالراهب لا يتزوج بل هو شخص وهب حياته باكملها للمسيح ويعيش فى الدير باختياره بعيدا عن الحياه الاجتماعيه لذلك وجب التصحيح 

بصراحه وبكل بساطه انا كنت وما زلت اراها مجرد قضيه شخصيه لزوجه وزوج ولكن ما اوصل الامر لهذا الحد من الاشتعال هو انها زوجة قس 
هذا خلاف اسرى يحدث وما هو اشد منه ايضاً فى كل بيت وبين كل زوجين 
ما حدث خارج منزلهم وهو الاهم والاكثر خطوره ان الطرف المسيحى شعر بصدمه من فكرة ان زوجة كاهن تذهب للاسلام وهى رمز دينى وهذا مفهوم خاطىء والطرف المسلم شعر ان الامر مكسب كبير وفرصه لاعلان النصر 
بدأ الامر بمظاهرات داخل الكاتدرائيه من المسيحين مطالبين برجوعها وبتحميل الامن المسؤوليه و بصرف النظر عن صحة أو خطأ هذا الفعل فلنكن صريحن ان هذا الضغط هو ما اسرع بانهاء الامر وبعودتها 
ما حدث بعد هذا اتهامات غريبه للكنيسه بانها خطفتها وان هناك من  يعطيها ادويه تغيبها عن الوعى  !!!!
ثم تطور الاتهام لاتهام الكنيسه باخفاء اسلحة فى الاديره والمطالبه بضرورة السماح بالتفتيش 
ثم اشتعلت المظاهرات من بعض المسلمين رافعين يافتات بشعارات جارحه للمسيحيه وللمسيحييين ولرمزنا وهو البابا الذى كان له الحظ الاوفر من الاهانات والشتائم
باختصار تحول امر فردى عائلى عادى لان يحدث لمشكله وفتنه طائفيه بدون داعى وحتى بعد ان ظهرت صاحبة المشكله فى مقطع فيديو تنفى انها حاولت ان تشهر اسلامها لم يصدق الطرف المسلم هذا الامر ومل زالت هناك مطالبات برجوعها 
عزيزى اسامه سيمتد بيننا الحوار حول هذه القضيه ولكن الى هذه النقطه اتمنى سماع رأيك بايضاح حول هذه القضيه التى تطرقت لها فى مدونتك الشخصيه 
فى انتظارك *


----------



## besm alslib (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*دايما مميزه بافكارك ومواضيعك *

*والموضوع اللي بتناقشيه هلا بجد مهم اننا نعرف وجهة نظر اخواتنا المسلمين فيه

لانه تحول من قضية عائليه لحرب دينيه 


*
*متابعه *
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*متااااااااااااااااابع*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (15 أكتوبر 2010)

المسيحية دين المحبة والسلام


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*متابع ........................*


----------



## kalimooo (15 أكتوبر 2010)

متابع





​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أكتوبر 2010)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *موضوع جميل وفكره رائعه
> ربنا يباركك اختي ويحميكي
> متاااابعه.....................*



*اشكرك اختى الغاليه وتشرفنى متابعتك دايما​*


just member قال:


> فيا متابع يا دونا...



*بتسعدنى متابعتك دايما يا جوجو​*


besm alslib قال:


> *دايما مميزه بافكارك ومواضيعك *
> 
> *والموضوع اللي بتناقشيه هلا بجد مهم اننا نعرف وجهة نظر اخواتنا المسلمين فيه
> 
> ...




*ميرررسى يا حبيبتى لمرورك الغالى وتشجيعك الدائم 
بيشرفنى جدااا متابعتك​*


mikel coco قال:


> *متااااااااااااااااابع*​


*هتنورنى بمتابعتك يا ميكى​*


saed_sad25 قال:


> المسيحية دين المحبة والسلام


*ميرررسى على مرورك الغالى​*


صوت صارخ قال:


> *متابع ........................*


*هتنورنا استاذنا بمتابعتك​*


كليمو قال:


> متابع
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*ميرررسى يا كليمووو
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (15 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
اختى Dona Nabil
هل ممكن اشارك  اخي العزيز اسامه بن لادن في الحوار معكم ام انكم تريدو الحوار بينكم و بين الاخ العزيز اسامه 
تحياتي


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أكتوبر 2010)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اختى dona nabil
> هل ممكن اشارك  اخي العزيز اسامه بن لادن في الحوار معكم ام انكم تريدو الحوار بينكم و بين الاخ العزيز اسامه
> تحياتي



*اختى العزيزه انصار المصطفى اهلا بيكى دائما 
الحوار سيقتصر علينا بسبب اننا سنتحاور فيما ورد من افكار ومواضيع فى مدونة اخى العزيز اسامه  ولكن من حقك كحق الجميع ابداء الرأى فى اى قضيه سنتعرض لها  طالما كان بالشروط المتفق عليها فى اول مشاركه 
ربنا معاكى*


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*موضوع جميل يا دونا*
*متابعه...*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أكتوبر 2010)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *موضوع جميل يا دونا*
> *متابعه...*​



*ميرررسى يا قمررر :Love_Letter_Send:​*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (15 أكتوبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *اختى العزيزه انصار المصطفى اهلا بيكى دائما *
> *الحوار سيقتصر علينا بسبب اننا سنتحاور فيما ورد من افكار ومواضيع فى مدونة اخى العزيز اسامه ولكن من حقك كحق الجميع ابداء الرأى فى اى قضيه سنتعرض لها طالما كان بالشروط المتفق عليها فى اول مشاركه *
> *ربنا معاكى*


 
مدام كذا اسجل متابعه معاكم  .......


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أكتوبر 2010)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> مدام كذا اسجل متابعه معاكم  .......



*بالتأكيد هتنورينا :Love_Letter_Send:​*


----------



## govany shenoda (15 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع رائع جدا 
متابعه................


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أكتوبر 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> موضوع رائع جدا
> متابعه................



*ميرررسى خالص يا حبيبتى
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## نصر 29 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مما وجدته فى مدونتك 1 - قضية كاميليا وما دار بسببها من احداث مختلفه ​ايضاح بسيط لمعلومه خاطئه وجدتها لديك
> كاميليا هى زوجة كاهن وليس راهب فالراهب لا يتزوج بل هو شخص وهب حياته باكملها للمسيح ويعيش فى الدير باختياره بعيدا عن الحياه الاجتماعيه لذلك وجب التصحيح
> 
> بصراحه وبكل بساطه انا كنت وما زلت اراها مجرد قضيه شخصيه لزوجه وزوج ولكن ما اوصل الامر لهذا الحد من الاشتعال هو انها زوجة قس
> ...



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اشكر لكى اولا تقديمك الجميل والذى ان دل انما يدل على روحك الطيبه 

ثانيا اشكر لكى  تصحيح كلمة راهب فما كانت الا ذلة كيبورد  :t31:

اما بالنسبه لقضية كامليا ورايي فيها 

فرأيي لا يتعدى التمعن فى الدوافع التى حركت الطرفين فى تلك القضيه وكذلك الشواهد الكثيره التى احاطت بالقضيه 

واصدقكى القول اننى طوال فترة الازمه وان كنت اراها حقا لم تنتهى بعد لم افكر فى كاميليا كمسلمه او كمسيحيه ولم يلح على ذهنى هل هى اسلمت ام انها مازالت على مسيحيتها 
كنت افكر فى كاميليا كأنسانه اكثر منها مسلمه او مسيحيه 
الشواهد تؤكد ان كاميليا ايا كان الدين الذى تعتنقه فهى انسانه لديها مشاكل سواء عائليه او عقائديه او نفسيه ليطرح ايا منا ما يشاء من تصورات عن المشكله التى تعانيها هذه المرأه
ايا كانت تلك المشكله فهى تحتاج الى من يقف الى جوارها ويساعدها على حل تلك المشكله 
والا كيف نكون نحيا فى مجتمع انسانى لكل فرد فيه مسؤليه تجاه الاخر 
اذا كانت مشكله كامليا عائليه فهو دور الاسره ودور الكنيسه 
واذا كانت مشكلتها نفسيه او مرضيه فيتوجب على ذويها الالتزام بالمسؤليه تجاهها
واذا كانت المشكله عقائديه فيتوجب على الدوله التحفظ على كاميليا لاستجلاء الامر والوقوف على حقيقة معتقدها 
وان كانت قد تحولت للاسلام تخطر الكنيسه ويحضر وفد من القساوسه للوقوف على الحقيقه 
وان كانت قد ظلت على مسيحيتها يخطر الازهر ويحضر وفد من رجاله للوقوف على الحقيقه

ثم بدلا من ان تقدم من خلال فديو كانت تقدم من وسيله اعلاميه محايده وليس من خلال كاميرا طرف من الفرقتين 

دعونى اسبقكم فى القول بان كل الاجرائات التى قولتها فى نقطة ما اذا كانت المشكله لديها عقائديه هى اجرائات قاصره ومعيبه .. ولكن هذا فى اعتقادى كان المتاح فى تلك اللحظه او دعونى اقول اضعف الايمان 

لا يهمنى ان تصبح كاميليا مسلمه او مسيحيه قدر ما يهمنى وجود شفافيه للجميع 
واقول ايضا ان كل تلك الاجرائات المعيبه يجب ان تنحى جانبا فى الفتره المقبله وان يضغط المسلمون والمسيحيون على الدوله لاصدار اليات شفافه تنظم وتضمن الامن والحريه الشخصيه للمتحولين من الطرفين وتضمن ايضا خصوصيه المتحول فليس معنى ان فلان او فلانه قرر ان يتحول من ديانه لاخرى ان تصبح حياته الشخصيه كالمضغه فى افواه الناس. 

ثم دعونى اشد انتباهكم الى نقطه اخرى ولكنها ذات صله وثيقه بقضية كاميليا وهى 
ماذا يريد كل منا مسلمين ومسيحيين هل نريد الوضع كما هو عليه من التحزب والتفرق 
هل اصبحنا كالببغاوات نردد بغير ان نفكر 
صباحا ومساء نتحدث عن الحريه ونطالب بالحريه ونطالب بدوله مدنيه تسع الجميع ونتحدث عن المواطنه ثم لا نلبس ان يطيش عقل كل منا جنونا عندما تحدث حادثه مثل تلك التى حدث 


لنفترض انها حقا قضيه تغير دين فليذهب من يشاء من المسلمين ويتنصر وليذهب من يشاء من المسيحيين لكى يسلم ما الذى سيحدث ولا شىء 
كم مسيحى يسلم فى الغرب ؟؟ كثير اليس كذلك  هل يفعلون مثلما نفعل نحن مسيحيوا مصر ؟؟
كم مسلم لا اقول يتنصر بل يكفر احيانا فى بلدان غربيه ايضا  كثير 
كم مسلم على نحله او بدعه او على احدى فرق الضلال المنسوبه باطلا للمسلمين ؟؟ كثير ايضا

ماذا يفعل المسلمون ولا شىء 

ماذا يفعل المسيحيون ولا شىء 

العيب يا اصدقائى ليس فى المسيحيه والاسلام العيب  فى العقول الشرق اوسطيه للاسف الشديد

اطلت عليكم كثيرا ..

فى النهايه اريد ان اقول نقط محدده 

لنعمل جميعا على المطالبه باليات تضمن حريه العقيده بشفافيه كامله بدلا من ان نسب بعضنا البعض
لنعمل جميعا على مطالبه بعض غلاة المسلمين بعدم  تاجيج النعرات واثارة الفتنه ونقول لهم الاحسان الى المسيحين  محسوم بنص القرأن والسنه  

لنعمل جميعا على مطالبه غلاة المسيحيين بان يعملوا على حل مشاكل المسيحيين بدلا من ان يشتغلوا بالمطالبه بحذف ايات القرأن 

قضيه كاميليا تعطينا طريقين لا ثالث لهم اما ان نقبل جميعا بدوله يتساوى فيها الجميع ونعمل على انجازها وتكون اولى اولوياتها هى حرية الانسان ويلتزم الجميع بقوانينها 

واما الطريق الاخر وهو ما نحن ذاهبون اليه الان بدون ان نشعر سنكون امام دولتان دينيتان ينحران بعضهما البعض 

لا ابرىء احدا من الخطأ بكل صراحه فى قضية كاميليا لا الدوله ولا الكنيسه ولا المسلمين 

كاميليا الان مسيحيه نحن نقبلها مسيحيه ولكن اتركوها لبيتها .. هل وفاء قسطنطين ايضا بعد كل هذه السنوات مازالت متعبه الاعصاب 
ما يجعلنى اتحدث عن حريه كاميليا الان حتى لو كانت مسيحيه وايضا وفاء قسطنين 

هى المواطنه .. المواطنه الحقيقيه وليست الشعارات ومن يرى ان هذا تدخل فى شؤن الكنيسه فاقولها بكل صراحه مرحبا بالدول الدينيه القادمه 

ان كان هذا برضاها فنريد الشفافيه ليس اكثر ومرحبا بالمثل لكم يسعدنى ان ارى فى قلوب المسيحيين غيره على احد المسلمين او المسلمات فى مثل هذا الموقف 
المقربين او القساوسه يقولون اطمئنوا هى بمكان أمن كلامكم على عيونا وراسنا .. ولكن هل ترون ما احدثته القضيه فى الرأى العام بين المسيحيين والمسلمين 

يا اخوان نحن فى دوله مدنيه اما ان نقبل بنظام الدوله المدنيه ومن نظمها الشفافيه او لا نقبل وفى حال عدم قبولنا  قولت لكم على الطريق الاخر لا يوجد سبيل غير هذين الطريقين 

اخيرا اثمن موقف البابا شنوده ولكنه لا يغنى عن الشفافيه المطلوبه من الطرفين المسلم والمسيحى

وحزنت لما قاله الدكتور العوا واثمن ايضا تعديله موقفه فيما بعد 

وحزنت لما قاله الانبا بيشوى واثمن تعديله موقفه فيما بعد ايضا 

اخيرا اعتذر عن الاطاله ولكن اخذتنى الغيره على هذا المجتمع الذى بدأ التخبط يدب فى اوصال قياداته الدينيه ايضا فماذا بقى لنا 

يطلع واحد يقول دول ضيوف ويطلع واحد يقول دول بيخزنوا سلاح .. ماذا بقى من روابط بيننا اذا 
 لم يبقى الا ان ننحر بعض على قارعه الطرق


----------



## tasoni queena (15 أكتوبر 2010)

متااااااااااابعة 

رااائعة يا دونا افكارك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 أكتوبر 2010)

اسامه بن لادن قال:


> لا يهمنى ان تصبح كاميليا مسلمه او مسيحيه قدر ما يهمنى وجود شفافيه للجميع
> واقول ايضا ان كل تلك الاجرائات المعيبه يجب ان تنحى جانبا فى الفتره المقبله وان يضغط المسلمون والمسيحيون على الدوله لاصدار اليات شفافه تنظم وتضمن الامن والحريه الشخصيه للمتحولين من الطرفين وتضمن ايضا خصوصيه المتحول فليس معنى ان فلان او فلانه قرر ان يتحول من ديانه لاخرى ان تصبح حياته الشخصيه كالمضغه فى افواه الناس.



*
عجبني كتير كلامك العاقل والواعي لكل شيء
لكن عجبني الجزء ده جدا من كلامك
لكن عايز اسالك سؤال 
هل لو حصل ضغط من الطرفين وده مش هيتم
لان عمر الطرفين ماهيتفقوا ع حاجه واحده
هل هتسمع الدوله وتنفذ هذا الضغط
وهفترض ان ده حصل من الدوله 
هل كل الطرفين هينفذوا الكلام ده
ام هيطلع قله ترفض ذلك
واهم مافي ردك كله
انك اهتميت بحياه كاميليا كأنسانه
لها الحريه في انها تعيش بسلام واستقرار
كلامك يدل ع فهمك ووعيك وياريت بجد الكل كده
كان زمان حالنا بقي احسن من كده بكتير*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*جمييييييل جدا يا دونا*
*وبحب اسجل اعجابي برد استاذ اسامة بن لادن*
*ياريت فعلا الكل يفهم كده*​


----------



## Sibelle (15 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا اخت دونا ع الموضوع الهادف
و تحية تقدير لرد الآخ اسامة بن لادن
​


----------



## نصر 29 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *
> لكن عايز اسالك سؤال
> هل لو حصل ضغط من الطرفين وده مش هيتم
> لان عمر الطرفين ماهيتفقوا ع حاجه واحده
> *​



لماذا كل هذا التشائم ..!!  انها ضروره وليست فكره ترفيهيه اذا لم تفعل كل ما فى وسعك لكى نتفق كمسيحى ولم افعل انا كل ما فى وسعى لكى نتفق من اجل الصالح العام للجميع لن يكون لك حق ان تلومنى ان قتلتك ولن يكون لى حق ان الومك ان قتلتنى 

اقل ما فيها نمسك السنتنا شويه تجاه عقائد بعضنا .. ايه كتير ؟؟ 


لا يوجد بديل يا عزيزى التعايش او الفتنه وعلينا ان نختار وعندما تختار الجيد ستجنى ثماره وعندما تختار الردىء ستجنى اشواكه و وقتها لن يكون من حقك ان تذرف الدمع متألما 


mikel coco قال:


> هل هتسمع الدوله وتنفذ هذا الضغط
> 
> 
> الدوله فعلا رضخت لضغوط سابقه
> ...


----------



## losivertheprince (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*سلام المسيح*
*بغض النظر عن نقاط الحوار أو المواضيع المتناقش بها *
*موضوع تحفة بجد *
*طريقة الكلام والرد والرد المقابل غاية فى الهدوء والحكمة *
*واحقاقاً للحق أخى العزيز / اسامة ...... افكارك جميلة وانت تحكم بالانسانية وواضح انك ذو رأى راجح لايحكم بالانفعالات*
*أستاذتنا العزيزة / دونــــا*
*استمرى ...... هذا موضوع ممتاز *
*ولقد اخترتى شخصية محترمة*
*متابع لكم*​


----------



## zama (16 أكتوبر 2010)

الحقيقة كلام أ / أسامة ممتاز ، لكن يندر تنفيذه ..

فكرة الموضوع جيدة ،  تقييمها بالنهاية ..

(( لكل عطر مدى )) ..

مـُتشكر ..


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 أكتوبر 2010)

اسامه بن لادن قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> اشكر لكى اولا تقديمك الجميل والذى ان دل انما يدل على روحك الطيبه
> 
> ...



*اخى العزيز حقاً لم اتعجب مما سردته فى ردك لانى على  درايه تامه بشخصيتك وباسلوبك المتعقل الواذن للامور بميزان حيادى مميز قلما وجد
رؤيتك للمشكله من بدايتها وهى اصدق ما فى الموضوع المشكله العاديه التى حدثت بين زوج وزوجته 
فما حدث بعدها من تطورات هى مزيج من الاشاعات وتدخل غير مستحق من جميع الاطراف فيما لا شأن لهم به
 اعجبنى جدااا ما قلته عن اننا  نحيا فى مجتمع انسانى لكل فرد فيه مسؤليه تجاه الاخر 
اذا كانت مشكله كامليا عائليه فهو دور الاسره ودور الكنيسه 
 انا معك ولكن للاسف يا اخى هذا المجتمع اصبح ملوث فكرياً يحمل فى قاعه قنابل موقوته تخمد احياناً وتعود لتطفو على السطح ين الحين والاخر مع اول مشكله تجمع بين اطرافها مسلم ومسيحى فيبدأ كل طرف ينحاز للطرف الذى ينتمى له دون البحث عن الحقيقه وراء المشكله واخر ما يفكر به الجميع من المخطىء فيضيع الحق وتولد المشكله الطائفيه لتجرنا باحداثها بعيداً عن المشكله الاساسيه وهكذا
ليس كل المسيحيين ابراراً ولا كل المسلمين ملائكه هنا فى من يخطىء وهناك فى من يرتكب الاثم 
 وعوده لمشكلة كاميليا نعم كان من الممكن جداااا أن تمر مرور الكرام لولا تدخل الاخرين فيما لا يعنيهم 
فى اعتقادى الشخصى عدم السماح بظهورها على اى قناه فضائيه كان بسبب ان الامر لن يجدى ووقتها سوف يقال انها تحت ضغط وتهديد   أومن الجائز معاملتها على انها مرتده  
يا عزيزى ما بالعقول بالعقول لن يغيره شىء لا بظهور ولا باخفاء
اضم صوتى لصوتك فيما قلته 
لا يهمنى ان تصبح كاميليا مسلمه او مسيحيه قدر ما يهمنى وجود شفافيه للجميع 
نعم هذا ما نريده ليس فى هذا الامر فقط ولكن فى ك امور ومجالات حياتنا وكلى ثقه ان تم هذا سيختلف المجتمع ويتغير وجهه للافضل حتماً*
*


هل اصبحنا كالببغاوات نردد بغير ان نفكر 
صباحا ومساء نتحدث عن الحريه ونطالب بالحريه ونطالب بدوله مدنيه تسع الجميع ونتحدث عن المواطنه ثم لا نلبس ان يطيش عقل كل منا جنونا عندما تحدث حادثه مثل تلك التى حدث 


لنفترض انها حقا قضيه تغير دين فليذهب من يشاء من المسلمين ويتنصر وليذهب من يشاء من المسيحيين لكى يسلم ما الذى سيحدث ولا شىء

أنقر للتوسيع...

**
اعجبنى بشده هذا الجزء من كلامك لدرجه لا تتصورها
نعم نتحدث كثيرا عن الحريه ومفهومها وعن التحضر والتطور ولا نطبقها ابدااا فنحن مجتمع يجيد الكلام لا الفعل
مجتمع اعتاد اشخاصه التعصب حتى الادمان 
وننسى لب القضيه وهى حرية الشخص فى اختيار عقيدته
هل يفيد اى دين اجبار فرد على اعتناقه 
هل الامر سباق عددى نريد احتساب عدد ازيد من الفريق الاخر والشاطر الذى يضم عدد اكبر من الاشخاص
هل اصبح الكم اهم من الكيف
لا والف لا ولا عاقل ينظر للامر هكذا
ابسط حقوق الفرد اختيار عقيدته فلماذا نريد اغتصاب هذا الحق منه فى ظل مجتمع يغتصب كل الحقوق بلا تفرقه بين مسلم ومسيحى*


> فى النهايه اريد ان اقول نقط محدده
> 
> لنعمل جميعا على المطالبه باليات تضمن حريه العقيده بشفافيه كامله بدلا من ان نسب بعضنا البعض
> لنعمل جميعا على مطالبه بعض غلاة المسلمين بعدم  تاجيج النعرات واثارة الفتنه ونقول لهم الاحسان الى المسيحين  محسوم بنص القرأن والسنه
> ...


*نتمنى ان يتحقق هذا الحلم يا اخى ليسود الهدوء ونلتفت لمشاكلنا التى لا تنتهى بل تزيد كل ساعه ونحن لاهيين عنها بمن اسلم ومن تنصر وننسى ونتناسى انه امر لا يخصنا فى شىء
عزيزى قضية كاميليا ووفاء قسطنطين ورغم انى مصره على رؤيتها قضايا فرديه لا تخص الا اصحابها
فدعنى اخبرك اننا حتى كمسيحيين لا نعرف اكثر مما تعرفوه عن الامر كمسلمين ولكن اؤكدلك ايا كان ما حدث اطمئن فهو بعلم الدوله ومباركتها ومن الجائز ان التعتيم هذا يكون بامر امنى فلن تقدم الكنيسه ابدااا وهى تحت قيادة الباابا على فعل اى شىء يخالف نظام الدوله وتعليماتها واتمنى ان يكون كلامى مفهوم

المواطنه الحقيقيه تتحقق بدون شعارات عندما تكون لا تحوى بداخلها اهداف متحيزه لاى طرف
تتحقق عندما تكون المساواه بين الجميع هى الهدف الحقيقى وراء المطالبه بها
تساؤل اخير متى نتعلم ان ما يتفوه به اى شخص مهما كان قدره فى المجتمع يعتبر رأيه الشخصى ولا احد اخر مسؤول عنه معه فلا مسلم يتكلم بتوكيل عن كل المسلمين ولا مسيحى يحمل مثل هذا التوكيل عن المسيحيين
لك حق التعقيب على اياً مما سردته فى هذه المشاركه ثم نحدد ما توصلنا له من اراء وعند الاكتفاء ننتقل لنقطة حوار جديده
كل التحيه لشخصك الكريم *


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 أكتوبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> متااااااااااابعة
> 
> رااائعة يا دونا افكارك​



*ميرررسى يا حبيبتى
يهمنى متابعتك
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *جمييييييل جدا يا دونا*
> *وبحب اسجل اعجابي برد استاذ اسامة بن لادن*
> *ياريت فعلا الكل يفهم كده*​



*مرورك هو الاجمل
نتمنى متابعتك يا قمررر :Love_Mailbox:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 أكتوبر 2010)

sibelle قال:


> شكرا اخت دونا ع الموضوع الهادف
> و تحية تقدير لرد الآخ اسامة بن لادن
> ​



*ميرررسى يا قمررر
ربنا يباركك 
نتمنى متابعتك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 أكتوبر 2010)

losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح*
> *بغض النظر عن نقاط الحوار أو المواضيع المتناقش بها *
> *موضوع تحفة بجد *
> *طريقة الكلام والرد والرد المقابل غاية فى الهدوء والحكمة *
> ...



*منورنا يا برينس بوجودك وميرررسى على تشجيعك
بنتمنى متابعتك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 أكتوبر 2010)

zama قال:


> الحقيقة كلام أ / أسامة ممتاز ، لكن يندر تنفيذه ..
> 
> فكرة الموضوع جيدة ،  تقييمها بالنهاية ..
> 
> ...



*نعم لكل عطر مدى ولكن دعنا نتمنى دوامه
الف شكر لمرورك الجميل*


----------



## grges monir (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*اول مرة اشاهد حوا ر ثنائى خاص مع دونا
متابع اكييد واذا سمح الطرفان ببعض المداخلات فسوف يكون لى بعض التعليقات على المواضيع المطروحة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 أكتوبر 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *اول مرة اشاهد حوا ر ثنائى خاص مع دونا
> متابع اكييد واذا سمح الطرفان ببعض المداخلات فسوف يكون لى بعض التعليقات على المواضيع المطروحة*



*اهلا بيك يا حسبووو 
طبعا يهمنى متابعتك ولو انى عارفاك هتتحيز لاسامه ضدى :t32: 
هههههههه
منورنا بجد*


----------



## sparrow (16 أكتوبر 2010)

رائع جدااا  فكرة الموضوع فعلا رائعه 
وجميل جداا الحوار بينك وبين الاخ اسامه  فعلا حوار واعي راقي 
متابعين المزيد


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 أكتوبر 2010)

sparrow قال:


> رائع جدااا  فكرة الموضوع فعلا رائعه
> وجميل جداا الحوار بينك وبين الاخ اسامه  فعلا حوار واعي راقي
> متابعين المزيد



*ميرررسى حبيبتى  على تشجيعك وتهمنا متابعتك اكيد :Love_Mailbox:​*


----------



## نصر 29 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *اخى العزيز حقاً لم اتعجب مما سردته فى ردك لانى على  درايه تامه بشخصيتك وباسلوبك المتعقل الواذن للامور بميزان حيادى مميز قلما وجد
> رؤيتك للمشكله من بدايتها وهى اصدق ما فى الموضوع المشكله العاديه التى حدثت بين زوج وزوجته
> فما حدث بعدها من تطورات هى مزيج من الاشاعات وتدخل غير مستحق من جميع الاطراف فيما لا شأن لهم به
> اعجبنى جدااا ما قلته عن اننا  نحيا فى مجتمع انسانى لكل فرد فيه مسؤليه تجاه الاخر
> ...



انا اتكلم عن ما كان يجب ان يحدث من اجل مصلحه كاميليا الشخصيه ومن اجل مصلحة المسلمين والمسيحيين عامه
ولكن الواقع الذى حدث 
انه لا طرف قام بمسؤليته تجاه الازمه بحق
انا معاكى طبعا انها مجرد مشكله شخصيه وخدت اكبر من حجمها حتى لو كانت قضيه تغير دين فهى ايضا مشكله شخصيه لكن فى لحظه من اللحظات ليس امامنا الا ان نتعامل مع القضيه كقضيه رأى عام لأنها بالفعل كانت قد اصبحت هكذا فى تلك اللحظه
كانت هاتبقى قضيه شخصيه لو ان الدوله فرضت سيطرتها على الجميع منذ البدايه واعطتنا قانون او اليه معينه تصاغ تحت اشراف علماء مسلمين وعلماء مسيحيين تنظم عمليه اعتناق العقائد

انما هذه الاليه غير موجوده فاقتراحى فى نظرى اللى ممكن يتعمل فى حدود المتاح 

ولكن هل تم حل الازمه الان بالطبع لا .. شويه والمسلمين هايسكتوا والمسيحيين هايسكتوا وينسوا كاميليا زى ما اتنست وفاء قسطنطين من الطرفين بردو 

من الخاسر  اذاً .. الخاسر الاول هو الانسان 

الخاسر  كاميليا و وفاء  .. وسيترك كل منا المظاهره سواء مسلم او مسيحى ويذهب ليأكل ويضحك ويلهو مع اصدقائه او ابنائه .. ولن نتذكرهم الا اذا اردنا ان نتسلى بالاحاديث المثيره فى جلسات السمر 
وتبقى المرأتان حبيستان بعيدا عن ابنائهن بعيدا عن ازواجهن .. ونحن نتسلى بالحديث عنهم .. فما ابئسنا من شعوب  




dona nabil قال:


> لا يهمنى ان تصبح كاميليا مسلمه او مسيحيه قدر ما يهمنى وجود شفافيه للجميع
> نعم هذا ما نريده ليس فى هذا الامر فقط ولكن فى ك امور ومجالات حياتنا وكلى ثقه ان تم هذا سيختلف المجتمع ويتغير وجهه للافضل حتماً[/b][/color]
> *​**
> اعجبنى بشده هذا الجزء من كلامك لدرجه لا تتصورها
> ...



 انا اتفق معكى فى جزء من النظر للقضيه واختلف معكى فى جزء بسيط 
اتفق معكى فعلا انها مشاكل شخصيه حتى اذا كانت تغير عقائد 
واختلف معكى فى تعاملنا معها بنفس الصيغه على انها مشاكل شخصيه بعد ان تأخذ هذا الحجم

الامر لن يتغير فى يوم وليله .. وصدقينى انا اكاد اجزم انه عندما توجد الاليه الشفافه التى تلزم الجميع فى مثل تلك المشاكل بحريه الاعتقاد وبشفافيه .. لن نسمع فى مصر عن قضيه واحده لتغير الدين وحتى ان حدثت لن نسمع بها .

اما عن تساؤلك متى نتعلم ان ما يتفوه به شخص لا يعبر الا عن رأيه الشخصى 

عندما نتمتع بالانسانيه والعقل  قبل ان نتمتع بالاديان لماذا لم يكلف الله الحيوانات بان يحملوا تكليف دينى ؟؟ لأنهم يفتقدوا صفه العقل 

فاخشى ان نصبح حملة دين دون ان نستعمل العقل الذى ميزنا الله به عن سائر المخلوقات 

اما عن مسألة علم الدوله بما حدث لكاميليا من عدمه وحتى لو كانت الدوله تعلم لماذا لم يخرج علينا مسؤل ويقول نحن اطلعنا على المسأله وتأكدنا ان كاميليا موجوده بمحض ارادتها .. وهذا لم يحدث
كل من خرج وتكلم اما مسؤلين فى الكنيسه والطبيعى ان لا يصدق المسلمين كلامهم فى مثل هذا الاحتقان السائد
واما اشخاص غير رسميين بالمره خرجوا وقالوا لقد رأيناها  .. وفى الحالتين يلتقط بعض الغلاه من المسلمين طرف الخيط ويثير الجماهير .. كما حدث قبلها والتقط بعض الغلاه المسيحين طرف خيط بعد ان اختفت كاميليا فى بادىء الامر واثاروا الجماهير .. وبعدها اتضح ان المسلمين مخطفوش ولا حاجه
حتى صيغه الحديث كان فيها غلوا .. يقولك ايه المسلمين خطفوا كاميليا ( يا نهار ابيض كل المسلمين اتجمعوا وخطفوها )؟؟
والمسلمين يقولك المسيحيين خطفوا كاميليا (بردوا اتسائل هل كل المسيحيين اتجمعوا من اقصى مصر الى اقصاها عشان يخطفوا كاميليا ) ؟؟

عباره عن كلام فارغ ولكن للاسف يجد اذان مصغيه من الناس لقله الثقافه والوعى .. اذا انت متدين وشايل مخك وحاطت مكانه حجر ماذا ستفعل بتدينك 

يقول النبى فضل العالم على العابد كفضل القمر على سائر الكواكب  .. واسمحولى اطبق المعنى اللى فى الحديث على الفريقين .. نكون وقتها مطالبين بماذا بالعلم قبل العباده .. لانك لو تعبدت بدون علم ستتعبد باسلوب خاطىء 
ستتعبد بقتل الاخرين وهو ما لم يأمر به الله فى الديانتين

انا لا اطالب الا بالشفافيه الكامله وبحق الانسان سواء مسلم او مسيحى لتعم الفائده التى نرجوها على الجميع 

اخيرا احدد رايي فى نقاط قصيره 

1- يجب ان تفرض الدوله سيطرتها على المؤسسات الدينيه كمؤسسات فى الدوله .. ولا يظن البعض انى اطالب الدوله ان تحكم الكنيسه او الازهر ولكن المطلوب فرض السيطره الاداريه لكونها مؤسسات فى دوله مدنيه

2- يجب ان يوجد قانون او مؤسسه ينظم او تنظم مسأله التحول الدينى ويضمن الشفافيه ويضمن حريه الاعتقاد بعيدا عن ضغوط اى مؤسسه سواء الازهر او الكنيسه وانما يتم هذا بالتنسيق مع الجهتين ولكن باستقلاليه كامله

3- يجب تحكيم العقول فليس كل ما يسمع يصدق ويجب على كل فرد فينا البدء بنفسه 
يقول المسيح عليه الصلاه والسلام (المجد فى الله الاعلى وعلى الارض السلام وبالناس المسره )
ويقول سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاه والسلام (من اذى ذميا فانا خصيمه يوم القيامه )

من يفعل العكس من الطرفين فسيكون قد خالف عقيدته .. على الجميع البدء بنفسه فالسب واللعن لن تجنى من ورائه شىء .. 

اسأل كل مسلم هل ستدخل الجنه بسب غيرك
واسأل كل مسيحى هل ستدخل الملكوت بسب غيرك

 واخيرا تحيه لكل المساهمين و للاخت دونا 

ولعلنا ننتقل لنقطه اخرى اذا لم يكن للاخت دونا تعقيب على ما سبق 

............ والسلام  وعليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## My Rock (16 أكتوبر 2010)

متابع لهذا الحوار الراقي الذي هو قدوة يجب ان نقتدي بيه في كيفية حوارنا مع الآخر.


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*


اسامه بن لادن قال:



انا اتكلم عن ما كان يجب ان يحدث من اجل مصلحه كاميليا الشخصيه ومن اجل مصلحة المسلمين والمسيحيين عامه
ولكن الواقع الذى حدث 
انه لا طرف قام بمسؤليته تجاه الازمه بحق
انا معاكى طبعا انها مجرد مشكله شخصيه وخدت اكبر من حجمها حتى لو كانت قضيه تغير دين فهى ايضا مشكله شخصيه لكن فى لحظه من اللحظات ليس امامنا الا ان نتعامل مع القضيه كقضيه رأى عام لأنها بالفعل كانت قد اصبحت هكذا فى تلك اللحظه
كانت هاتبقى قضيه شخصيه لو ان الدوله فرضت سيطرتها على الجميع منذ البدايه واعطتنا قانون او اليه معينه تصاغ تحت اشراف علماء مسلمين وعلماء مسيحيين تنظم عمليه اعتناق العقائد

انما هذه الاليه غير موجوده فاقتراحى فى نظرى اللى ممكن يتعمل فى حدود المتاح 

ولكن هل تم حل الازمه الان بالطبع لا .. شويه والمسلمين هايسكتوا والمسيحيين هايسكتوا وينسوا كاميليا زى ما اتنست وفاء قسطنطين من الطرفين بردو 

من الخاسر  اذاً .. الخاسر الاول هو الانسان 

الخاسر  كاميليا و وفاء  .. وسيترك كل منا المظاهره سواء مسلم او مسيحى ويذهب ليأكل ويضحك ويلهو مع اصدقائه او ابنائه .. ولن نتذكرهم الا اذا اردنا ان نتسلى بالاحاديث المثيره فى جلسات السمر 
وتبقى المرأتان حبيستان بعيدا عن ابنائهن بعيدا عن ازواجهن .. ونحن نتسلى بالحديث عنهم .. فما ابئسنا من شعوب  




 انا اتفق معكى فى جزء من النظر للقضيه واختلف معكى فى جزء بسيط 
اتفق معكى فعلا انها مشاكل شخصيه حتى اذا كانت تغير عقائد 
واختلف معكى فى تعاملنا معها بنفس الصيغه على انها مشاكل شخصيه بعد ان تأخذ هذا الحجم

الامر لن يتغير فى يوم وليله .. وصدقينى انا اكاد اجزم انه عندما توجد الاليه الشفافه التى تلزم الجميع فى مثل تلك المشاكل بحريه الاعتقاد وبشفافيه .. لن نسمع فى مصر عن قضيه واحده لتغير الدين وحتى ان حدثت لن نسمع بها .

اما عن تساؤلك متى نتعلم ان ما يتفوه به شخص لا يعبر الا عن رأيه الشخصى 

عندما نتمتع بالانسانيه والعقل  قبل ان نتمتع بالاديان لماذا لم يكلف الله الحيوانات بان يحملوا تكليف دينى ؟؟ لأنهم يفتقدوا صفه العقل 

فاخشى ان نصبح حملة دين دون ان نستعمل العقل الذى ميزنا الله به عن سائر المخلوقات 

اما عن مسألة علم الدوله بما حدث لكاميليا من عدمه وحتى لو كانت الدوله تعلم لماذا لم يخرج علينا مسؤل ويقول نحن اطلعنا على المسأله وتأكدنا ان كاميليا موجوده بمحض ارادتها .. وهذا لم يحدث
كل من خرج وتكلم اما مسؤلين فى الكنيسه والطبيعى ان لا يصدق المسلمين كلامهم فى مثل هذا الاحتقان السائد
واما اشخاص غير رسميين بالمره خرجوا وقالوا لقد رأيناها  .. وفى الحالتين يلتقط بعض الغلاه من المسلمين طرف الخيط ويثير الجماهير .. كما حدث قبلها والتقط بعض الغلاه المسيحين طرف خيط بعد ان اختفت كاميليا فى بادىء الامر واثاروا الجماهير .. وبعدها اتضح ان المسلمين مخطفوش ولا حاجه
حتى صيغه الحديث كان فيها غلوا .. يقولك ايه المسلمين خطفوا كاميليا ( يا نهار ابيض كل المسلمين اتجمعوا وخطفوها )؟؟
والمسلمين يقولك المسيحيين خطفوا كاميليا (بردوا اتسائل هل كل المسيحيين اتجمعوا من اقصى مصر الى اقصاها عشان يخطفوا كاميليا ) ؟؟

عباره عن كلام فارغ ولكن للاسف يجد اذان مصغيه من الناس لقله الثقافه والوعى .. اذا انت متدين وشايل مخك وحاطت مكانه حجر ماذا ستفعل بتدينك 

يقول النبى فضل العالم على العابد كفضل القمر على سائر الكواكب  .. واسمحولى اطبق المعنى اللى فى الحديث على الفريقين .. نكون وقتها مطالبين بماذا بالعلم قبل العباده .. لانك لو تعبدت بدون علم ستتعبد باسلوب خاطىء 
ستتعبد بقتل الاخرين وهو ما لم يأمر به الله فى الديانتين

انا لا اطالب الا بالشفافيه الكامله وبحق الانسان سواء مسلم او مسيحى لتعم الفائده التى نرجوها على الجميع 

اخيرا احدد رايي فى نقاط قصيره 

1- يجب ان تفرض الدوله سيطرتها على المؤسسات الدينيه كمؤسسات فى الدوله .. ولا يظن البعض انى اطالب الدوله ان تحكم الكنيسه او الازهر ولكن المطلوب فرض السيطره الاداريه لكونها مؤسسات فى دوله مدنيه

2- يجب ان يوجد قانون او مؤسسه ينظم او تنظم مسأله التحول الدينى ويضمن الشفافيه ويضمن حريه الاعتقاد بعيدا عن ضغوط اى مؤسسه سواء الازهر او الكنيسه وانما يتم هذا بالتنسيق مع الجهتين ولكن باستقلاليه كامله

3- يجب تحكيم العقول فليس كل ما يسمع يصدق ويجب على كل فرد فينا البدء بنفسه 
يقول المسيح عليه الصلاه والسلام (المجد فى الله الاعلى وعلى الارض السلام وبالناس المسره )
ويقول سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاه والسلام (من اذى ذميا فانا خصيمه يوم القيامه )

من يفعل العكس من الطرفين فسيكون قد خالف عقيدته .. على الجميع البدء بنفسه فالسب واللعن لن تجنى من ورائه شىء .. 

اسأل كل مسلم هل ستدخل الجنه بسب غيرك
واسأل كل مسيحى هل ستدخل الملكوت بسب غيرك

 واخيرا تحيه لكل المساهمين و للاخت دونا 

ولعلنا ننتقل لنقطه اخرى اذا لم يكن للاخت دونا تعقيب على ما سبق 

............ والسلام  وعليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 



أنقر للتوسيع...


دعنا نتفق انه تم التعامل مع هذه  الازمه كغيرها من الازمات باسلوب خاطىء وهذا شىء للاسف يعم على جميع ازماتنا 
ولكن دعنى اسألك سؤال عابر خطر بالى اثناء قراءتى لمشاركتك الاخيره
هل تعتقد ان هناك من الطرف الاسلامى من يوافق على ان تكون هناك حرية عقيده 
اقصد باختصاص سؤالى على الجانب الاسلامى بدافع انى اعرف انه لا اعتراض على اى شخص يترك المسيح ويذهب ويعتنق الاسلام طالما بارادته وهناك امثله حيه اخيره فى  الفتره الاخيره لم نتدخل فيها باى شكل ولكن على حسب علمى ولست متعمقه فى الدين الاسلامى ان من يترك دينه يتم تكفيره وهدر دمه ويعتبر مرتد يستحق القتل ام ان معلوماتى هذه اخذتها عن جانب متشدد ليس له علاقه بالاسلام
اتمنى تصحيح هذه المعلومه من طرفك
دعنى ايضاً ولاول مره اشفق على الدوله لان التعامل مع مثل هذه المشاكل كالتعامل مع ابطال مفعول  قنبله من اشد الانواع فتكاً .. اى خطأ فى التعامل ولو صغير عواقبه تكون وخيمه 
فبالتأكيد الحيره والارتباك والخوف من ان تفلت من يدهم زمام الامور ويتحول الامر لفوضى عارمه هو همهم الاول والاخير قبل البحث عن نية شخص مثل كاميليا او غيرها فى اذا كانت تريد ان تغير دينها او لا
اخى من اين لنا بالعلم ان كاميليا ووفاء حبيستان !!!!
هل ذهبنا لمنزلهم ولم نجدهم ؟؟
هل بحثنا فى اوراقهم ورأينا ما اذا تم سفرهن للخارج ام لا؟؟
هل تأكدنا انهم بعيدتات عن اسرهن واطفالهن ؟؟
هل كذب الامن عندما اكد ان الفيديو الخاص بكاميليا صحيح وانه لا ضغط  عليها فيما اعلنته كما اكد على هذا الكثير من الجرائد الرسميه ؟؟
للاسف كلنا نستقى افكارنا من الاعلام والصحافه ومعظم معلوماتهم مجرد تكهنات واشاعات لا قيمه لها
دعنا نذهب للتعميم مره اخرى ولنتكلم بشكل عام
شخص مسيحى قرر ان يذهب للاسلام اياً كان غرضه قصة حب سعياً وراء مال او زواج او فرصة عمل او حتى عن اقتناع 
هذا يحدث ولا نسعى  وراءه واتحدث هنا عن دور الكنيسه الرسمى ليس عن دور اى فرد عادى لانه وبحسب علمك قد تم الغاء شرط حضور كاهن للجلوس مع الشخص قبل اخذ قراره الاخير بتغيير ديانته وليتك تعلمنى بالسبب اذا علمته .. لماذا تم الغاء هذه الخطوه بعد ان كان يتم اتخاذها لسنوات طويله؟؟
لماذا يتم السماح لقاصرات بتغيير ديانتهن دون اللجوء لسؤال اهلهم أو الكنيسه كجهه مسؤوله  ؟؟ 
تطالب بالية لمثل هذه الامور ونحن نعتقد ان سبب وهمية هذه الاليه هو انها   مبادىء اساسيه فى الدين الاسلامى ام انى مخطئه ؟؟

 اخيرا احدد رايي فى نقاط قصيره 

1- يجب ان تفرض الدوله سيطرتها على المؤسسات الدينيه كمؤسسات فى الدوله .. ولا يظن البعض انى اطالب الدوله ان تحكم الكنيسه او الازهر ولكن المطلوب فرض السيطره الاداريه لكونها مؤسسات فى دوله مدنيه
 اوافقك واكمل بان تعتبر الكنيسه مساويه لدور الازهر  واطالب بسيطره اداريه تشمل معاقبة كل من تسول له نفسه بان يوقع بين شريكى الوطن الواحد فلا امام جامع ينادى بقتل المسيحين ولا قس يكفر مسلم 
2- يجب ان يوجد قانون او مؤسسه ينظم او تنظم مسأله التحول الدينى ويضمن الشفافيه ويضمن حريه الاعتقاد بعيدا عن ضغوط اى مؤسسه سواء الازهر او الكنيسه وانما يتم هذا بالتنسيق مع الجهتين ولكن باستقلاليه كامله

هذا ان اكدت لى ان هذا جائز شرعاً  ولا يعترض عليه الاسلام فى شىء
3- يجب تحكيم العقول فليس كل ما يسمع يصدق ويجب على كل فرد فينا البدء بنفسه 
يقول المسيح عليه الصلاه والسلام (المجد فى الله الاعلى وعلى الارض السلام وبالناس المسره )
ويقول سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاه والسلام (من اذى ذميا فانا خصيمه يوم القيامه )

معك حق فالاشاعات والمساعده فى  انتشارها كفيله بهدم الوطن كله فى لحظه والكل يصبح خاسر
من يفعل العكس من الطرفين فسيكون قد خالف عقيدته .. على الجميع البدء بنفسه فالسب واللعن لن تجنى من ورائه شىء .. 
 نعم معك كل الحق فى ان الامر لن يتغير فى يوم وليله 
نحن نحتاج لطفره لنتغير ونغير 
انا انتهيت من هذه النقطه ان لم يكن لديك اى تعليق فلننتقل لنقطه اخرى ولا مانع ان اردت الاستكمال *


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 أكتوبر 2010)

my rock قال:


> متابع لهذا الحوار الراقي الذي هو قدوة يجب ان نقتدي بيه في كيفية حوارنا مع الآخر.



*ميررررررررسى يا روك لتشجيعك ومتابعتك 
ربنا يباركك ويعوضك*


----------



## نصر 29 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *
> 
> دعنا نتفق انه تم التعامل مع هذه  الازمه كغيرها من الازمات باسلوب خاطىء وهذا شىء للاسف يعم على جميع ازماتنا
> ولكن دعنى اسألك سؤال عابر خطر بالى اثناء قراءتى لمشاركتك الاخيره
> ...



اولا بالنسبه لموضوع حد الرده 

تسألت قبل ذلك كثيرا هنا فى المنتدى اين هو حد الرده ؟؟
اين هو الشرع الاسلامى المطبق اصلا ؟؟
هل تقطع يد السارق ؟ هل يجلد الزانى او يرجم ؟ 

مسألة حد الرده مسأله خلافيه شائكه جدا  

المتفق عليه المستوجب للحد بعد الاستتابه هو الذى يسب الله والذى يسب النبى والذى يسب الدين والمنكر للمعلوم من الدين بالضروره 

اعتقد لا فى سب الله ولا فى سب النبى ولا فى سب الدين الاسلامى اى حريه شخصيه نقول ان الحد ضدها فى النقاط المجمع عليها 

ولا انتى شايفه حاجه تانيه ؟؟ يعنى شايفه ان اللى يسب الله نعتبرها حريه شخصيه ؟

وقولنا ان يستتاب ثلاث مرات وعلى قول بعض اهل العلم ثلاث ايام وهناك من قال اكثر 

مسالة تغير الدين 

المساله بالكليه فيها ثلاث اقوال 

الاول يقتل بعد ان يستتاب وان لم يتوب واصر يقتل 

الثانى يستتاب وان اصر لا يقتل وانما يعزر 

الثالث لا يقتل الا اذا دعا الاخرين بالرده وافسد المجتمع 

وذهب البعض الى ان حد الرده يتبع السياسه الشرعيه ولا وجود ضروره لتطبيقه اليوم ومنهم د /جمال قطب و د/ على جمعه ود / محمود حمدى زقزوق 

واستدلوا بعدم وجود نص صريح فى القرأن يساند التطبيق 

فالمسئله خلافيه فى الاساس النقطه الثانيه هو انى لا ارى اى فائده من مناقشه مثل هذه الامور فى وقت مثل هذا لانه لا يوجد شريعه مطبقه 

فمثل هذه الامور فى حال تطبيق الشريعه ترد الى ولى الامر وله ان يرجح رأى من الاراء الخلافيه بعد مراجعتها جميعا طبقا للسياسه الشرعيه 

اما فى الوضع الراهن اعتقد ان نرى افضل السبل للتعايش فى ظل الظروف القائمه وليس ان نفترض افتراضات هى غير موجوده ولا مطبقه على ارض الواقع  نريد ان نناقش الوضع الراهن بدلا من ان نناقش افتراضات 

_______________________

اما عن تسؤالتك صديقتى الفاضله عن هل نعرف اين كاميليا و وفاء 
هل تاكدنا انهم فى بيوتهم او لا  وكل تلك التسؤلات 

فاضم صوتى لصوتك نعم جميعا لا نعلم  .. نحن لا نتصيد الاخطاء لاحد يا صديقتى ولكن ببساطه

على اساس المواطنه نقول فلتطلعنا الكنيسه على حقيقه الامور منعا للقيل والقال مسيحيين قبل المسلمين وقلت اذا كانوا مسيحييات ولم يغيروا دينهم فنحن نقبلهم كمسيحييات 
ولكن الشفافيه للجميع فقط 

_____________

ونقطة الغاء حضور كاهن لمناقشة او لتثبيت المتحولين من المسيحيه للاسلام انا اضم صوتى لصوتك انا ايضا ضدها 
بل لو كان مازال هذا الاجراء متبع لم تحدث كل هذه الفتن او على الاقل لما كانت بمثل هذه الحده 

وقلنا عملية التحول الدينى فى مصر تدار برمتها بطريقه خاطئه وهذا ما اوصل الوضع لما نحن فيه فالحل ان توجد صيغ جديده 

تنظم المساله كلها 

اما قولك انت تطالب باليه ونحن نعتقد بانها وهميه لانها من مبادىء الدين الاسلامى 

فاتسائل هل نحكم بالشريعه الاسلاميه الان ؟

رغم توضيحى لمساله الرده انفا 

اى تعقيب اخر او تسائل حول موضوع كاميليا والتحول الدينى يدور بخلدك يسعدنى الاجابه عليه 

وتحيه مره اخرى لكل المساهمين وللاستاذ ماى روك


----------



## grges monir (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*تعقيبى على موضوع كاميليا ووفاء بمنتهى البساطة هو انة هذة الشخصيات لولا انهم زوجات اباء كهنة ماكان اخذت هذا الحيز من الاهتمام او ماكان احد سمع عنهم اصلا
لقد راى المسلمين من وجهة نظرهم انةانتصار  للاسلام   بغض النظر عن شخصيات هذة الازمة فلا  تعنيهم فى شىء مجرد شعارات  انطلقت  لاغير
والمسيحين يروا فى الكهنة وزوجاتهم نماذج يحتذى بها
فهذا سبب هذا الاحتقان الذى قام  بدون كلام انشائى فارغ 
انا مع دونا واسامة فى ان هذة القضية شخصية بحتة لاطراف هذة القصة
استغلتها شخصيات جاهلة لم تدرك انها تؤدى الى دمار  لبلد باكملة هو ليس فى حاجة لاشعال النار  حيث ان النار مشتعلة بالفعل وهذا ليس مجرد كلام انظروا الى  القنوات الفضائية والانترنت والكتب على الارصفة وكل لى بعدها هل انا محق ام لا
**لى اعتراض بسيط على  جزئية طرحها الزميل اسامة
نقطة سيطرة الدولة اداريا على الكنيسة
لم افهم معنى السيطرة الادارية كيف تكون اسامة هنا
ليس من المشكلة سيطرة الدولة على الازهر حيث انها مسيطرة بالفعل ولها وزارة خاصة بها ( الاوقاف)
هل سوف يتم عمل وزارةادارية  لاقباط مثل الازهر ام ماذا؟؟
ام سوف يكون السيطرة بفكر اسلامى حيث نحن فى دولة مسلمة يحكمها قانون وضعى مبنى على احكام الشريعة فى معظم بنودة !!..
*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 أكتوبر 2010)

اسامه بن لادن قال:


> اولا بالنسبه لموضوع حد الرده
> 
> تسألت قبل ذلك كثيرا هنا فى المنتدى اين هو حد الرده ؟؟
> اين هو الشرع الاسلامى المطبق اصلا ؟؟
> ...



*اخى العزيز انا بالفعل لا افهم جيداً وبعمق فى الشريعه الاسلاميه وخصوصا فى موضوع الرده  وكيفية التعامل معها ولكنى احكم بما نراه ونسمعه من اراء مختلفه على المستوى الاعلامى على الاقل
     فعند حدوث حالة واحده  تصيح اصوات كثيره مطالبين بهدر دمها  وخاصة من بعض شيوخ الفضائيات
كما يطلق عليهم ولا اغفل دورالازهر المحايد بصفته جهه رسميه رغم انى احيانا اشعر بضعف صوته امام اصوات المتشددين*
*وبما انك اجبت على  مطالبتك بحرية العقيده ما بين سطور كلماتك وقلت* *فالمسئله خلافيه فى الاساس *
*اعتقد ان الامر سيظل معلق الى ان يتحد كل علماء المسلمين فى هذا الامر وينهون قصة هدر الدم باسلوب واضح وصريح
وقتها سيتحقق ما تطالب به من حرية عقيده بكل سهوله ويسر 
اذن الوضع الراهن الخاص بحرية العقيده سيظل كما هو الى ان تتضح الصوره امام  عامة الناس *
*اذن لقد توصلنا لمطالبات مشتركه *
*-لا احد ابداا من اى دين يرضى بسب الله او نبى او دين فهذا مبدأ عند اى مؤمن ومن اساسيات الدين بمنظوره الصحيح  لمن يعى ذلك
- ننادى بحرية العقيده بعد حسم الامر الخاص بمعاقبة المرتد بقتله وعودة دور الكاهن فى مقابلة الشخص الذى يرغب فى ترك المسيحيه 
-ننادى بالشفافيه التامه من كل الاطراف حتى لا يزداد الامر اشتعالا بلا داعى ولعدم السماح للشائعات بالقيام بدورها
-البحث عن حقوق الانسان بصرف النظر عن دينه فالكل يكون امام القانون والمجتمع سواء
-تكون للدوله سلطتها بدون اى مؤثر دينى لا ازهر او كنيسه  فلا وجود للدوله داخل الدوله 

اذا كنت توافقنى على ما توصلنا له فلننتقل لنقطه جديده واذاكنت غفلت شىء يا ريت توضحه*
*فى انتظارك اخى الغالى *


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 أكتوبر 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *تعقيبى على موضوع كاميليا ووفاء بمنتهى البساطة هو انة هذة الشخصيات لولا انهم زوجات اباء كهنة ماكان اخذت هذا الحيز من الاهتمام او ماكان احد سمع عنهم اصلا
> لقد راى المسلمين من وجهة نظرهم انةانتصار  للاسلام   بغض النظر عن شخصيات هذة الازمة فلا  تعنيهم فى شىء مجرد شعارات  انطلقت  لاغير
> والمسيحين يروا فى الكهنة وزوجاتهم نماذج يحتذى بها
> فهذا سبب هذا الاحتقان الذى قام  بدون كلام انشائى فارغ
> ...



*بالفعل كونهم زوجات لكهنه هذا ما اعطى للمشكله حجما اكبر من حجمها الحقيقى ومن الطرفين لنكون اكثر حياديه
اترك ايضاح النقطه الاخرى لاسامه لتوضيح قصده رغم انى اعرفه
منور يا  زملكاوى :spor2:*


----------



## نصر 29 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *تعقيبى على موضوع كاميليا ووفاء بمنتهى البساطة هو انة هذة الشخصيات لولا انهم زوجات اباء كهنة ماكان اخذت هذا الحيز من الاهتمام او ماكان احد سمع عنهم اصلا
> لقد راى المسلمين من وجهة نظرهم انةانتصار  للاسلام   بغض النظر عن شخصيات هذة الازمة فلا  تعنيهم فى شىء مجرد شعارات  انطلقت  لاغير
> والمسيحين يروا فى الكهنة وزوجاتهم نماذج يحتذى بها
> فهذا سبب هذا الاحتقان الذى قام  بدون كلام انشائى فارغ
> ...



لا يا صديقى  بل ان تفرض الدوله القانون على جميع المؤسسات القانون المدنى الذى يخضع له الجميع والذى اذا ما جلس قاضى مسلم او مسيحى على منصة القضاء سيكونون مقيدون بنصوصه 

اما المسائل الخاصه بالعقيده فهى للعلماء من الطرفين يفصلوا فيها كيفما يرون

ولكن يجب ان يكون الجميع خاضع لسلطة الدوله فى داخل الاطار العام 

واحيلك لأخر نقطه من مطالبنا المشتركه والتى ذكرتها الاخت دونا فى اخر مشاركه لها لكى تتضح الصوره





dona nabil قال:


> -تكون للدوله سلطتها بدون اى مؤثر دينى لا ازهر او كنيسه  فلا وجود لدوله داخل الدوله


----------



## grges monir (16 أكتوبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *بالفعل كونهم زوجات لكهنه هذا ما اعطى للمشكله حجما اكبر من حجمها الحقيقى ومن الطرفين لنكون اكثر حياديه
> اترك ايضاح النقطه الاخرى لاسامه لتوضيح قصده رغم انى اعرفه
> منور يا  زملكاوى :spor2:*


* امممم طيب انتى عارفة قولى   هههههه
منا عندى تخمين برضة بس مستنى اسمع كلام الزميل العزيز اسامة للتاكيد
اكيد وجهة نظرة هايكون فيها اختلاف بعض الشىء عن ما اتصورة
منورة يا اهلوية
*


----------



## نصر 29 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *اخى العزيز انا بالفعل لا افهم جيداً وبعمق فى الشريعه الاسلاميه وخصوصا فى موضوع الرده  وكيفية التعامل معها ولكنى احكم بما نراه ونسمعه من اراء مختلفه على المستوى الاعلامى على الاقل
> فعند حدوث حالة واحده  تصيح اصوات كثيره مطالبين بهدر دمها  وخاصة من بعض شيوخ الفضائيات
> كما يطلق عليهم ولا اغفل دورالازهر المحايد بصفته جهه رسميه رغم انى احيانا اشعر بضعف صوته امام اصوات المتشددين*
> *وبما انك اجبت على  مطالبتك بحرية العقيده ما بين سطور كلماتك وقلت* *فالمسئله خلافيه فى الاساس *
> ...



 اعدل فقط الصيغه فى النصف الاول من النقطه الثانيه من وجهة نظرى واقول 

ننادى بحريه العقيده بدون النظر لمسألة حد الرده لأننا لا نعيش على ارض الواقع فى دوله دينيه 

ما عادا ذلك اوافق على كل النقاط  واتمنى ان توافقى على تعديلى لنصف نقطه لان هذا هو الواقع 

ولننتقل الى نقطه جديده فى انتظارك


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*



			ننادى بحريه العقيده بدون النظر لمسألة حد الرده لأننا لا نعيش على ارض الواقع فى دوله دينيه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

​**طيب انا  اوافقك فى هذا..ولكن سامحنى الا ترى معى أنه لا يجوز ان نغفل هذا البند الخطير قبل ان نعترف بحرية العقيده ونحاول تطبيقها
الا ترى معى ان الامر محتاج تنوير للفئه المطالبه بهدر دم  اى مرتد  لكى نعترف بحرية العقيده وبأنها صارت واقعيه
بمعنى 
أتى انا واضم صوتى لصوتك وننادى بحرية العقيده وكل فرد ينال هذا الحق فيأتى مسلم يطالب بهذا الحق ويطالب بان يكون مسيحى انت وانا سنوافق ونراه  شىء طبيعى ومن حقه  ولكن هذه الفئه والتى ليست بالقليلة العدد كما اعتقد من سيحمى هذا الشخص منهم .. الكنيسه ام المسلم المتعقل مثلك ام الامن والى متى ؟؟
هل سيظل عمره كله يعيش تحت الحراسه لضمان امنه وامانه هو واسرته ؟؟
لكن لو التشريع واضح ومعترف به ومطمئنة كل القلوب الى ان هذا حقه الذى لا يعارض صميم الدين ولا يجعله واقع تحت اى عقاب من المنظور الدينى الصحيح
هل تضمن انت كعقليه مستنيره لاى متنصر الا يناله سيف متشدد غير واعى ؟؟
فلتكن هذه اخر نقطه فى نقاشنا لهذا الموضوع ولكنى بالفعل اريد ان اعرف كيف ترى هذا الامر بصوره اوضح*


----------



## grges monir (16 أكتوبر 2010)

اسامه بن لادن قال:


> لا يا صديقى  بل ان تفرض الدوله القانون على جميع المؤسسات القانون المدنى الذى يخضع له الجميع والذى اذا ما جلس قاضى مسلم او مسيحى على منصة القضاء سيكونون مقيدون بنصوصه
> 
> اما المسائل الخاصه بالعقيده فهى للعلماء من الطرفين يفصلوا فيها كيفما يرون
> 
> ...


*هنا تسؤال زميلى العزيز
من يحكم هنا فى قضايا الخاصة بالطلاق المسيحية
هل هم العلماء المسيحين ام القضاة
المنطق ان قضايا الاحوال الشخصية ان تحال الى الجهات الدينية المختصة بها ويحكم القاضى بناء على توصيات وقرار هذة الهيئات
ولكن اين نحن من هذا ؟؟؟؟
انت هنا تتحدث عن اشياء غير موجودة على ارض الواقع مجرد تخيلات زميلى
الم تسمع عن قانون الاحوال الشخصية للاحوال المسيحية الذى هوحبيس ادراج مجلس الشعب ولم يرى النور حتى الان؟؟
ام انك تتمنى مثلنا ان هذا يحدث
نتمنى  ان نرى دولة علمانية تطبق قانون مدنى*


----------



## نصر 29 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

طيب دلوقتى انا اقول نحن نضع مطالب بناء على الواقع 

ولكن صديقتى دونا تحاول ان تجرنا فى اتجاه عقائدى بحت  ولكن اريدك ان تتبعى معى برويه يا صديقتى العزيزه ما ساقوله 

حتى نحسم هذه النقطه ما نحن بصدد الحديث عنه كله وما نحاول ان نتوافق عليه فى شكل نقاط هو ماذا 

الحريات .. وتقبل الاخر .. والاستماع للاخر .. والابتعاد عن الفتنه .. التعايش السلمى .. والمحبه 
والمساواه .... وزيدى عليها ما شئتى من معانى جميله نتحدث عنها بقلوب صادقه انا وانتى ولا نتحدث عنها نفاقا وانا اثق فيكى جيدا 

انا تحدثت فى المدونه عن قضيه الفتنه الطائفيه .. وبعض الحوادث التى احاطت بها .. لماذا لأنها قضيه تخصنا نحن وانتم .. من الغباء ان نتجاهل حقا امر واقع هناك بالفعل تحول دينى فى المجتمع شئنا ان نعترف بهذا ام ابينا .. فالافضل ان نتحلى بالشجاعه والمواجهه لا ندفن رؤسنا فى الرمال 

ولكن اسالك يا صديقتى العزيزه هل رأيتينى اسهب فى قضيه عقائديه خاصه بالطرف المسيحى فقط .
يمكن اشرت فعلا لبعض شواهد ومشاكل موجوده عند المسيحيين محتاجه لحل انما لم انصب نفسى حاكما او اضع حلول ..
ففى مرحله وجود دوله اسلاميه تطبق الشريعه هذا حد من الحدود التى تنص عليها الشريعه الاسلاميه .. قضيه التأصيل الفقهى للموضوع يتصدى ليها علماء المسلمين .. لو عندى نصوص ثابته فى الحد طب هاعمل فيها ايه ارميها ؟؟

كمثل قضيه لا طلاق الا لعلة الزنا فى المسيحيه .. قد يخرج طرف من المسلمين ويقول هذا ضد حريه الانسان ويسرد مبررات طويله فيها من الحكمه وحقوق الانسان ما يجب ان يأخذ بعين الاعتبار 

لكن ساعتها انا هاقوله مكانك .. دى مش بتاعتك .. المسيحيين عندهم شريعتهم وعندهم علمائهم يشرعون بناء على علم لديهم من الكتاب المقدس .. 

فاذا كان عندى حد فهو يطبق بشروطه وضوابطه بناء على نص ثابت وهو يطبق على المسلم التارك لدينه المفارق للجماعه (خلى بالك على المسلم مش المسيحى )

وهذا فى حاله تطبيق الشريعه كما قلت 

فرضا هو مش عاجبك كمسيحيه وشايفاه ضد حقوق الانسان .. هاقولك اولا هذا الحد لن يطبق عليكى هو حد خاص بالمسلم  ويجب ان تحترمى عقيدة الاخر  بصرف النظر عن اقتناعك من عدمه 

مثلها بالظبط مثل انى انا مش عاجبنى ان مفيش طلاق فى المسيحيه الا لعله الزنا فقط .. وشايف الموضوع ضد حقوق الانسان .. بس خلاص انتوا بتقولوا فى نص ومنقدرش نغيره خلاص ده اعتقادكم وده دينكم وفى النهايه يتوجب عليا احترم عقيدتكم بغض النظر عن اقتناعى من عدمه 

اذا اعتقد المثال واضح هنا

كل ما يهم المسيحى فى حاله تطبيق الشريعه الاسلاميه هو ان يأمن على نفسه وعلى ماله وعلى عبادته وعلى كامل حقوقه 

فلا يجوز مثلا فى حال تطبيق الشريعه حد يطلع يقولنا لا تطبقوا حد السرقه لانه غير انسانى 

قضيه الحدود فى الاسلام لها حكمه معينه .. عندما شرع الله قطع يد السارق فى الاسلام .. ليست الحكمه او المطلوب هو قطع يد الناس ولكن تغليظ العقوبه حكمته الردع لكى لا تقع الجريمه من الاساس وهكذا كل الحدود 
وعن حد الرده فحكمته الحفاظ على كيان المجتمع الاسلامى وان لا يصير الدين لعبه يلعب بها الناس ويكون له قدسيته 

وابرز نقطه مهمه للغايه وهى ان حد الرده فى حد ذاته لا يشكل حمايه بالسيف للاسلام حتى لا يظن البعض هذا 
فها نحن الان بدون تطبيق شريعه ولا حد رده فكم مسلم ارتد ؟؟
بل اكثر من هذا حتى فى حال تطبيق الشريعه يستطيع اى شخص ان يتحول دينيا او يكفر بدون ان يعلن ولن يطاله مكروه 

هذا اسهاب فى الناحيه العقائديه للموضوع اعتقد انى تكلمت من كل الاوجه فيها 

ولكن حديثى معكى يا صديقتى العزيزه عن الوضع الحالى وما الذى يمكن ان ننجزه سويا مسلمين ومسيحيين بناء على المشاكل التى تواجهنا فى الواقع وليس فى افتراض ماذا اذا طبقت الشريعه 

فاذا فتح الباب لمثل تلك التدخلات فى العقائد يضيع سدى كل ما تحدثنا فيه .. يخرج مسيحى ويقول الاسلام دموى ويخرج مسلم ويقول المسيحيه دمويه وهو الوضع القائم الان والذى نأمل فى تغيره
الاولى ان تكون العقائد محط احترام الاخرين 
لا يعجبك الاسلام لا تسلم .. ولكن كف لسانك
لا تعجبك المسيحيه لا تتنصر  .. ولكن كف لسانك 

ولكل ديانه منهم تشريعات مختلفه لا تعجبك اى من تشريعات الديانتين لا تعتنقها


تحياتى فى انتظارك


----------



## نصر 29 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *هنا تسؤال زميلى العزيز
> من يحكم هنا فى قضايا الخاصة بالطلاق المسيحية
> هل هم العلماء المسيحين ام القضاة
> المنطق ان قضايا الاحوال الشخصية ان تحال الى الجهات الدينية المختصة بها ويحكم القاضى بناء على توصيات وقرار هذة الهيئات
> ...



 عزيزى هناك مشكله فى هذا الصدد وهى لائحه 38 الصادره عن المجلس الملى على ما اذكر 

ولكن رفضها البابا شنوده .. او المجمع المقدس 

مش متذكر التفاصيل اوى ولكن اضم صوتى لصوتك ان يخرج قانون الاحوال الشخصيه الموحد للنور
او ان يتم تعديل اللائحه بما يراها البابا والقساوسه


----------



## Twin (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*متابع .....*
*بدعوة من الأخت دونا للتواصل بالأراء معكم في حواركم المتميز *
*أينعم بين عقول من خلفيات مختلفة ولكنها محترمة ومتفتحة*

*والي أن وصلت في القراءة حول هذا الموضوع أو النقطة الأولي *
*أعجبني طرح الأخ أسامة وإن كان يعيبه بعض الشوائب وهذا ليس منه *
*ولكن من خلفيته فهو مصري مثلي شب علي عادات وتقاليد من الصعب كتمها أو دفنها*
*وقد يكون لي عودة علي بعض أراءه الخاصة به -قد يكون- *

*ولكن بالنسبة لكامليا أو وفاء أو أي أمرأة زوجة كاهن أو شيخ ومن وجهة نظري*
*فهي لا تخرج من كونها مشكلة فردية من شخصيات تعاني مشاكل نفسية أكثر من أي مشاكل أخري*
*فهم ومن وجهة نظري لا يرتقون الي مستوي البشر متحملي المسؤلية*
*فهم إن كانوا هنا أوهناك فلا يهم .... صادقين أو لا لا يهم *
*فهم لولا الضجة الأعلامية المصرية التي أعتدنا عليها من أعلام تافه وقنوات مرتزقة *
*لما كان حدث شئ ...... ولكن لهم كل العذر فلا يوجد دخان بلا نار*
*ولا يوجد أيضاً عقول تستطيع التميز ..... *

*عفواً ع الأطلالة وبأذن الله سأتابع  *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أكتوبر 2010)

اسامه بن لادن قال:


> طيب دلوقتى انا اقول نحن نضع مطالب بناء على الواقع
> 
> ولكن صديقتى دونا تحاول ان تجرنا فى اتجاه عقائدى بحت  ولكن اريدك ان تتبعى معى برويه يا صديقتى العزيزه ما ساقوله
> 
> ...



*لالالا على الاطلاق يا صديقى لم اسعى ابدااا لامور عقائديه حتى انى وضحت انى لا افهم فيها وكل ما يهمنى هى تأثيرها على المجتمع فقط لا غير وخاصة على الامر موضوع النقاش
فرؤيتى للامر اننا كى نزرع الارض يجب ان نمهدها جيداا .. اى اننا كى نطبق حرية العقيده يجب ان نستعد لها ونحسن استقبالها
ولكنها ليس موقع خلاف فيما بيننا فنحن متفقون فى النقاط الاساسيه*


> الحريات .. وتقبل الاخر .. والاستماع للاخر .. والابتعاد عن الفتنه .. التعايش السلمى .. والمحبه
> والمساواه .... وزيدى عليها ما شئتى من معانى جميله نتحدث عنها بقلوب صادقه انا وانتى ولا نتحدث عنها نفاقا وانا اثق فيكى جيدا​


*وانت ايضا تعلم انى اتفق معك فى كل ما ذكرته بل انى اعتقد انه حلم وامل للكثيرين فمن يكره أن يرى بلده  تتمتع بكل هذه الاشياء التى هى من اهم سمات المجتمعات والدول الراقيه
اعيد واكرر بل واعتذر لك ان كنت فهمت من كلامى انى اجرك لامور عقائديه فهى حتى ليست موقع اهتمامى بل وان تذكرت اتفاقنا مراعاة أننا فى قسم اجتماعى لا يسمح بالحوار الدينى .. كان كل غرضى الاطمئنان لنقطه معينه ولكن عندك حق هى فى الاساس موقع خلاف فمن الصعب ان نجزم نحن فيها
اعتقد اننا انتهينا من حوارنا فى هذا الموضوع بعد ردى على اخى توين سننتقل بحوارنا لنقطه جديده
اراك على خير يا صديقى العزيز
تابعونا *


----------



## نصر 29 (17 أكتوبر 2010)

لا داعى للاعتذار نحن اصدقاء ولا يوجد بيننا مثل هذه الامور 

ثانيا انا اشكرك على اثاره النقطه  واشجعك على اثارة اى نقطه 

مفيش خطوط حمراء تكلمى كما شئتى .. وانا سعيد جدا بهذا الحوار 

فى انتظارك


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أكتوبر 2010)

twin قال:


> *متابع .....*
> *بدعوة من الأخت دونا للتواصل بالأراء معكم في حواركم المتميز *
> *أينعم بين عقول من خلفيات مختلفة ولكنها محترمة ومتفتحة*
> 
> ...



*اخى توين اولا اشكرك لتلبية دعوتى لك بمتابعة حوارى مع اخونا اسامه ولا اخفيك ان من اسباب دعوتى لك أنى قد استشعرت  تشابه فى طريقة تفكيرك معه خاصة فى الافكار الخاصه بالمجتمع ومحاولة رفع شأنه ولا اعلم مدى صحة ما استشعرته ولكن هذا سيظهره الوقت  
وبالفعل نحن متفقون معك فى النقطه الخاصه بان اعلامنا احياناً يكون غير صادق واخباره مليئه  بالزيف 
رغم خطورة الدور الذى يلعبه على المجتمع خصوصاً فى القضايا الحساسه والتى تمس امن المجتمع ككل
على العموم سيسرنا جدااا متابعتك  وتواجدك معنا وربنا معاك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أكتوبر 2010)

اسامه بن لادن قال:


> لا داعى للاعتذار نحن اصدقاء ولا يوجد بيننا مثل هذه الامور
> 
> ثانيا انا اشكرك على اثاره النقطه  واشجعك على اثارة اى نقطه
> 
> ...



*اشكرك اخى الغالى لتفهمك 
وأنا ايضاً لا اخفيك انى اكثر استمتاعاً منك بهذا الحوار الراقى المشبع بالمحبه الصادقه والاحترام الوفير 
ولننتقل لنقطه جديده *


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أكتوبر 2010)

*2- قضية نجع حمادى بعيون مسلم ​**حادث ادمى القلوب وترك أثر بقلوب كل المسيحيين .. لا اعتقد أن هناك من نساه أو حتى حاول
هذا الحادث الذى اطاح بحياة شباب فى عمر الزهور
بكيناهم وسنظل نبكيهم كثيراً الى أن تجف دموعنا بحكم عادل يرضى أى ضمير ما زال حى ( مع أنى اشك )
كنت اعتقد أن مأسوية هذا الحادث من الطبيعى أن  تبكى عيون كل من علم به حتى المسلميين
لا انكر أن كثيرين منهم ادانوا هذا الحادث ولكنى فوجئت ببعض الاراء والردود والتعليقات التى صدمتنى كثيراً
سواء فى الصحافه أو فى الفضائيات أو حتى على مواقع الانترنت
 شاهدنا وسمعنا عبارات شماته واستحسان لما فعله هؤلاء القتله أصحاب السوابق
هناك سيدات كانوا فى الشرفات وقت مرور صناديق الشهداء وقفوا ليطلقن الزغاريد
هناك من كان يعلو صوته بعبارات غريبه مثل
يارب انصر المسلمين على اهل الكفر 
احسن لأن المسلمين لا يمكنهم السكوت على انتهاك اعراضهم ( لربطهم ما حدث بحادث اغتصاب فتاة فرشوط )
وغيرها من الاحداث الملاحقه للحادث من مظاهرات واعتداءات على اقباط وممتلكاتهم بلا أى ذنب
اخى العزيز اسامه بعيداً عن التعرض لاحكام القضاء والتأجيل بدون معنى والتسويف لقتل القضيه  
لانها نقطه الحديث عنها يطول بلا فائده من وجهة نظرى وأعلم الرد مسبقاً بأنها ليست القضيه الوحيده التى تؤجل واعلم أنى سأرد واقول ولكنها قضيه هزت الرأى العام وتركت اثر سىء وكانت تستحق سرعة الفصل فيها خصوصاً أنها ليست غامضه ومقترفوها معلومين وتم القبض عليهم .. ما علينا
دعنا نتحدث عن  ردود الافعال المسلمه تجاه هذا الحادث وخصوصاً السلبيه منها
وايضاً دعنى اسألك هل فعلا كان هذا الحادث رد فعل لحادث فرشوط من وجهة نظرك؟؟
ايمكن أن يؤخذ ثأر لجريمه كهذه من اشخاص ابرياء لا علاقه لهم بهذا الحادث وحتى أنهم ليسوا باقارب المتهم ولا حتى من بلدته؟؟
هل كون ان هؤلاء الابرياء يدينون بنفس دين المتهم فى قضية الاغتصاب يعطى الحق للمجرميين أن يقتلوهم بكل غدر؟؟
وأخيراً هل اشخاص أصحاب سوابق وتاريخ اجرامى طويل أمثال الكمونى وشركاءه لديهم من النخوه والكرامه ما يكفى للاقدام على مثل هذه الجريمه تحت مسمى جريمة شرف ؟؟
أتمنى الا ترهقك اسئلتى ولكنها بالفعل قضيه يهمنى سماع رأيك فيها
كل التحيه لشخصك الكريم ​*


----------



## Twin (18 أكتوبر 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اخى توين اولا اشكرك لتلبية دعوتى لك بمتابعة حوارى مع اخونا اسامه ولا اخفيك ان من اسباب دعوتى لك أنى قد استشعرت تشابه فى طريقة تفكيرك معه خاصة فى الافكار الخاصه بالمجتمع ومحاولة رفع شأنه ولا اعلم مدى صحة ما استشعرته ولكن هذا سيظهره الوقت *




*ههههههههه*
*شكل أستشعارك في محلة *
*ولا تقلقي ... *
*مصر أمي وإن لم تكن لحياتها معني في الوقع وأمام الكل*
*فهي في داخلي تعيش بكل المعاني وبأسماها*​


Dona Nabil قال:


> *وبالفعل نحن متفقون معك فى النقطه الخاصه بان اعلامنا احياناً يكون غير صادق واخباره مليئه بالزيف *
> *رغم خطورة الدور الذى يلعبه على المجتمع خصوصاً فى القضايا الحساسه والتى تمس امن المجتمع ككل*
> *على العموم سيسرنا جدااا متابعتك وتواجدك معنا وربنا معاك*


 
*متابع*​


----------



## grges monir (18 أكتوبر 2010)

*دونا فتحت موضوع  رهيب بصراحة
منتظر رد الزميل اسامة  وتعليقة على دوافع هذة الجريمة البشعة
وزيى مقالت دونا الاسباب التى ذكرت واهية جدا وغير منطقية بس الحكومة مش لاقيت اى اسباب تانية  للجريمةو موضوع ان المجرم مريض نفسيا بقى موضة قديمة وكمان رد لايرقى لمستوى الجريمة البشعة هذة
وطبعا حكومتنا العزيزة مستحيل تقول انها جريمة طائفية وعنف موجة للمسيحين
متابع الموضوع مع الاطراف المحاورة

*


----------



## Twin (18 أكتوبر 2010)

*دونا أخر نقطة أنا مش فاهم التواصل فيها *
*ممكن تبقي تحددي ما يقوله الأخ أسامة وما تقولينه أنتي من تعقيب بتوضيح*
*أو وضع رابط المدونة ..... بصراحة أنا تهت أعذريني علي جهلي*​


----------



## نصر 29 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *2- قضية نجع حمادى بعيون مسلم ​**حادث ادمى القلوب وترك أثر بقلوب كل المسيحيين .. لا اعتقد أن هناك من نساه أو حتى حاول
> هذا الحادث الذى اطاح بحياة شباب فى عمر الزهور
> بكيناهم وسنظل نبكيهم كثيراً الى أن تجف دموعنا بحكم عادل يرضى أى ضمير ما زال حى ( مع أنى اشك )
> كنت اعتقد أن مأسوية هذا الحادث من الطبيعى أن  تبكى عيون كل من علم به حتى المسلميين
> ...




بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 



هى للحق حادثه مؤسفه بشعه لا يمكن ان يقرها لا انسان ولا اخلاق ولا دين ما ذنب اناس ابرياء
واستغل الفرصه لأعزى نفسى قبلكم فيهم وقبل ان اعزى ذويهم رغم ان هذا العزاء اتى متأخرا ولكن قلوبنا جميعا مسلمين ومسيحيين تفطرت وحزنت على ما حدث لهؤلاء الشباب بدون ذنب يذكر .

وللقضيه شقين شق جنائى وهو ما لا يمكن ان نقحم انفسنا بالحديث عنه فهناك الجهات القضائيه التى تباشر عملها فى هذا السياق ونتمنى ان ينال المجرمين اشد واردع عقوبه ممكنه لكى يكونوا عبره لكل من روع الامنين وخرق الامن وكدر صفو الحياه .. حتى لا ينجرف غيرهم و يلوث يده بدم محرم  امام الله كما فعل هؤلاء ظلما وعدوانا . 

اما الشق الثانى وهو الذى اريد ان احدثكم فيه هو تخليق الفتنه الطائفيه فى مصر  او صناعتها وهذا ما يتضح جليا فى كل مشكله اذا ما راجعنا بدية ما يسمى بالمشكلات الطائفيه فى مصر من اول قضية الزاويه الحمره فى السبعينات والى الان .. طبعا انا لم اعاصر قضيه الزاويه الحمره ولكن قد يكون الكثير منا قرأ عنها وعن الكشح ومرورا بمسلسل طويل من المشكلات التى تنفلت فيها اعصاب الطرفين ويبدأ كل طرف فى التحزب لمواجهة الطرف الاخر وكأننا لم يعد لنا اعداء سوى بعضنا البعض وما عاصرنا من مشكلات كهذه او كحوادث ظهر فيها جليا ما اصفه انا بصناعه الفتنه ففى رأيي الشخصى لا توجد فى مصر فتنه طائفيه حقيقيه .. انما هناك محاولات لصنع الفتنه 
ولعل الشواهد فى قضية نجع حمادى كثيره  ولكن دعونى اولا اعلق على بعض النقاط التى لفتت نظرى فى مشاركة الاستاذه دونا نبيل .

اوردت الاخت دونا انها تشك فى وجود ضمير مازال حيا ولا ادرى اهى تقصد بهذا ضمير القضاء ام ضمير المسلمين ام اى ضمير .. وان كنت فى معرض تعليقى على هذه النقطه ابرز لكم ما تكلمت عنه سابقا وهو ما اسميه (تخليق الفتنه الطائفيه فى مصر ) واقول للاخت دونا نحن نثق فى القضاء ونثق فى ضمير الشعب المصرى كله ليس معنى ان هناك اخطاء فرديه تحدث من بعض الاشخاص ان نقول انه لم يعد ضمير حى .

نقطه اخرى وهى ان نساء من المسلمين خرجوا للشرفات فى الوقت الذى تمر فيه الجنازه واطلقوا الزغاريد وانا اتسائل واقسم عليكى بربك من اين اتيتى بمثل هذه المعلومه ؟؟
انا شخصيا لا يمكن ان اتصور ان يحدث هذا وبرجاء ان تصارحينى وتصارحى جميع زملائك واصدقائك وكل من يقرأ هذا الحوار من اين اتيتى بمثل هذه الروايه وما مدى دقتها فان لم تكن موثوقه حقا وان كانت مجرد اقواويل يتناقلها الناس فيما بينهم فرجاء يجب ان نكف عن هذه المهاترات التى تعمق وتزيد الكراهيه بين الطرفين بدون اى داعى وبدون اى دليل .

اما عن تسويف القضيه فانا لا ارى التسويف هو مقصود لقتل القضيه او لاى شىء من هذا وانا انضم اليكى فى المطالبه بكون الحكم يجب ان يكون سريع ورادع .. واما عن تزمر بعض المسلمين وتزمر بعض المسيحيين واطلاق عبارات وتعليقات معاديه فهذا وضع طبيعى لما وصلت اليه الامور من احتقان وللاسف الشدي ان الطرفين يستقون معظم معلوماتهم من الشائعات وهو ما يزيد الامر سوء ... ولا ارى ان القضيه مرتبطه بقضية فرشوط فقضية نجع حمادى بحق قضيه غريبه المعالم فلعل القضاء حين انتهائه من القضيه يلعن تفاصيل هذه القضيه الغريبه 
ولكن اعتقادى الراسخ ان كل ما يقال عن وجود مخططات واضطهاد ضد المسيحيين هو محض اوهام ولكن هناك من ينسج فى الخفاء خيوط الفتنه . 

اعذرينى اذا اخذتك بعيدا قليلا عن ما سالتينى عنه وفردا وقتا ومساحه سويا لكى نقرأ الاحداث ونعرف كيف يبدأ الخروج على الامن وفى اى لحظه يفقد الجميع اعصابه ..
قضية فرشوط لما كانت اخذت كل هذا الحجم لولا ان الشاب المتهم مسيحى حتى لو ان العائلتين كانوا قتلوا بعضهم البعض وقتها هل سيكون الموضوع مستغرب لا اعتقد كلنا نعرف جيدا الطريقه التى يتعامل معها المجتمع المصرى مع قضية الشرف سواء كانوا العائلتين مسلمتين او العائلتين مسيحييتين ولكن كون ان هناك عائله مسلمه وعائله مسيحيه فهنا الحساسيه .

من الذى يغذى هذا الاحساس هل نقول بعض خطباء المساجد الغير مؤهليين .. ومن ايضا .. واعتماد الجميع فى معلوماته على الاشاعات .. وماذا ايضا .. وبعض الكذابيين الذين يتعمدون الكذب لغرض فى انفسهم .. ومن ايضا .. والدوله بتقصيرها وعدم وجود كوادر على علم او مدربه تضع خطط اجتماعيه ..

يعنى من الفكاهات التى فى مصر فى هذا الشأن وانا اعتبرها شىء من الاشياء التى تحض على العنصريه بدون ان تدرك الدوله ذلك ولا يدركها حتى المسيحيون ولا المسلمون مسألة الحراسه التى توضع على ابواب الكنائس ما فائدتها اصلا انا لا ادرى ما معنى ان عسكرى واقف على باب كنيسه هل العسكرى يستطيع ان يحمى نفسه اصلا حتى لو كانوا اثنين او عشره حتى لكى يستطيعوا ان يحموا الكنيسه وبالله عليكم من اى شىء سيحموا الكنيسه ؟؟
لو انا مسؤل فى تلك الدوله سالغى هذا التقليد الفاشل الذى لا يسمن ولا يغنى من جوع فما هو الا مجرد رمز للتفريق كأنك بتدى انطباع فى اللاوعى لدى المسيحى ولدى المسلم ان هناك فرق بين هذا وبين ذاك .

طيب نشوف ملمح اخر من الملامح التى تصنع الفتنه التى هى كما قلت سابقا انا ارى انها غير موجوده ولكنها الان تصنع بالفعل .. لو رجعنا لاول ما المشكله حدثت كان عمرو اديب استضاف مايكل منير وبيتكلموا عن الموضوع ماذا قال مايكل منير قال التالى .
قال ان الانبا كيرلس بلغته نباء ان المسلمين هايبعتلكم هديه الليله دى فطلب الانبا كيرلس من مدرية الامن تعزيز الحراسه فالمدريه طنشت ثم لم يكن هناك حراسه اساسا ثم  كان المفروض قيادات من المسلمين المفروض بيروحوا يعيدوا على الانبا كيرلس كل سنه المره دى لم يذهبوا ثم كان حصل احداث عنف بردو فى قريه اسمها بهجوره قال المسلمين اشعلوا النيران فى القريه وفى واحده مسيحيه اتخنقت من الدخان وماتت .. المذيع قاله انت جبت المعلومات دى منين قاله انا لسه متصل بالانبا كيرلس شخصيا قبل ما ادخل البرنامج .
للمصادفه بعد شويه بيتصلوا باحد القساوسه هناك فى نجع حمادى كان معاه الانبا كيرلس المذيع قاله ادينى الانبا كيرلس وساله هل جتلك معلومات قبلها ان فى شىء هايحصل وطلبت تعزيز الحراسه قاله لا .. هل السيده اللى ماتت فى بهجوره دى ماتت ازاى قال اختنقت فعلا بس من دخان بتاع نار كانت بتدفى عليها فى البيت .. هل مكنش فى اى حراسه قاله لا الحراسه موجوده 

وانا هابعت الرابط لدونا عشان مش عايز اضعه هنا مش عارف جايز يكون مخالف للقوانين .

طيب لمصحلة مين مايكل بيقول الكلام ده مش عارفين فى النهايه مايكل حب يعدل موقفه طبعا قال انا الكلام ده سمعته من ناس فى نجع حمادى فى التليفون بعد ما كان بيقول انا لسه مكلم الانبا كيرلس شخصيا  .

طيب ماذا بعد على اى اساس تقوم الفتن بعد كل هذا ايها الاصدقاء ( انها حقا تخليق الفتنه )
انا ضد نظرية المؤامره ولكن اخشى ما اخشاه ان تكون مصر الان متجهه نحو ما قالت عنه كونداليزا رايس وما اسمته بالفوضى الخلاقه .

ليقل لى اى شخص مسلم كان ام مسيحى على اى اساس ينشب الخلاف 
على اشاعات .. ما الذى وضع فى يقين المسيحيين ان حادثة نجع حمادى هى انتقاما لحادثة شرف لا اعتقد انه سبب معقول 
على الاشاعات .. ما الذى وضع فى يقين المسيحيين انهم مضطهضون .. والله انا سمعت مسيحيين بيعدوا الحوادث اللى اضطهدوا فيها ومن ضمنها فرشوط  
على الاشاعات .. من الذى وضع فى يقين المسلمين ان المسيحيين حرقوا المصحف فى بهجوره 

على الاكاذيب .. من الذى وضع فى يقين المسيحيين انهم اقليه .. وهناك من يرسخ فعلا فى وجدان المسيحيين انهم اقليه ويأكد على هذا المعنى وللاسف هم يرددون ورائه بدون تفكير 

على جهل الدوله وجهل الافراد .. بالمعالجات الرديئه للحوادث 

على تعدى كل فرد من الطرفين حدوده .. مسلم يفتح الكتاب المقدس ويقول هذا كذا وهذا كذا 
ومسيحى يفتح القرأن ويقول هذا كذا وهذا كذا .. اتقوا الله جميعا بدلا من ان تنقض القرأن صلى لبرك .. وانت يا مسلم بدلا من تنقض الكتاب المقدس .. صلى لربك 
فلن يحاسب المسيحى على ما كان يعتنقه المسلم ولن يحاسب المسلم على ما كان يعتنقه المسيحى 

هل هذه الاسباب غير كافيه لتخليق فتنه بل انها كافيه لتخليق الف فتنه 

وما الذى يزيل هذه المؤثرات المدمره انها الحقائق والواقع انا قرأت منذ فتره عن حادثه مات فيها اربع مسيحيين وهم ينفقذون مسلم من بلاعة صرف صحى فى الدقهليه 

نريد من الدوله ان ترتقى حقا بالتعليم .. وان تبدأ فى العلاج من القاعده صعودا نحو قمة الهرم وليس العكس لن يحل المشكله ان يظهر فى التلفزيون شيخ يسلم على قس ولكن سيحلها الامتزاج الحقيقى بين عنصري الامه من القاعده وليس من القمه ..

اخيرا اقولها بكل صدق انتبهوا ايها المسيحيون فانتم من يحاط بكم الان ليس من المسلمين فى مصر ولكن من افراد يوطنون فى قلوبكم الاحساس بانكم اقليه وهى اكبر كذبه يقولها انسان لكم 

اعتذر عن الاطاله ولكن دعونا نسمع من صديقتنا دونا ..


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 أكتوبر 2010)

twin قال:


> [/color]
> 
> *ههههههههه*
> *شكل أستشعارك في محلة *
> ...


*

طيب نشكر ربنا ان حدسى كان فى محله
بيشرفنا متابعتك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 أكتوبر 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *دونا فتحت موضوع  رهيب بصراحة
> منتظر رد الزميل اسامة  وتعليقة على دوافع هذة الجريمة البشعة
> وزيى مقالت دونا الاسباب التى ذكرت واهية جدا وغير منطقية بس الحكومة مش لاقيت اى اسباب تانية  للجريمةو موضوع ان المجرم مريض نفسيا بقى موضة قديمة وكمان رد لايرقى لمستوى الجريمة البشعة هذة
> وطبعا حكومتنا العزيزة مستحيل تقول انها جريمة طائفية وعنف موجة للمسيحين
> ...



*منور دايما يا حسبووو بس بدون ما تجر شكلى :a82:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 أكتوبر 2010)

Twin قال:


> *دونا أخر نقطة أنا مش فاهم التواصل فيها *
> *ممكن تبقي تحددي ما يقوله الأخ أسامة وما تقولينه أنتي من تعقيب بتوضيح*
> *أو وضع رابط المدونة ..... بصراحة أنا تهت أعذريني علي جهلي*​



*للتوضيح اكتر بس يا توين 
انت تقصد وضع الاراء النهائيه لكل حد فينا ؟؟
انت عارف انى من امبارح وانا بحاول افهم قصدك :new2:
هطلب من اخونا اسامه يبعتلك رابط مدونته أو ابعتهالك انا بعد اخذ اذنه الاول طبعاا
منور يا توييييين *


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 أكتوبر 2010)

اسامه بن لادن قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*اولا يا صديقى دعنى  اشكرك على مشاعرك النبيله التى اثق فى مدى صدقها تجاه هذا الحادث الاليم
وأضم صوتى لصوتك ونتمنى سوياً الحكم السريع المستحق للقتله ولكى يكونوا عبره لغيرهم 
ثانياً وبما انك تكلمت عن تارخ الفتنه الطائفيه فى مصر علماً بأن الامثله التى ذكرتها هى مجرد فتات على منضدة حوادث الفتنه التى نالت الكثير من ارواح الابرياء وتخريب العديد من ممتلكات الاقباط فى مصر من محلات وشركات وسيارات وغيرها
ودعنى اذكر هنا ما ذكرته لك على الخاص انه عندما يتكرر الحادث الفرد ويتشكل ويتطور يصبح غير فردى ولن ادعى ما لا علم لى به واقول أنه مخطط رسمى ضد اقباط مصر بل دعنا نقول انها حوادث نتاج افكار خاطئة وتربيه ينقصها تحتاج لاعادة تشكيل 
وكلى أمل فى الخطوه المقرره حديثاً الخاصه بتطوير المناهج والاتجاه للاهتمام بالتربيه قبل التعيم وأتمنى الا تكون مجرد شعارات فارغه وان تتجه الاتجاه المرجو منها
لاننا من الجيد أن نهتم بنشأة الاجيال الجديده فهم المستقبل
بالنسبه لما تطرقت له حول ما ذكرته فى مشاركتى الاولى وتسائلت انت  اذا ما كنت  اقصد ضمير القضاء ام ضمير المسلمين ام اى ضمير 
بالطبع يا عزيزى اقصد ضمير القضاء الذى لم ينصفنا على مدار تاريخه فى اى حادث من هذا النوع واحقاقاً للحق هو لم يظلمنا بمفردنا فهو دائماً يظلم المختل المسكين الفاعل الاساسى والبطل الدائم لجميع حوادث الفتنه فى مصر .
احترم ثقتك فى القضاء ولن اجادلك فيه فلكل مننا دوافعه فالثقه لا تأتى من فراغ انما هى نتاج افعال .
بدون قسم يا عزيزى سأخبرك عن مصدر معلومتى الخاصه باطلاق بعض النساء للزغاريد فى الشرفات اثناء الجنازه واطمئن ما انى اكره اطلاق الشائعات فلن اساعد فى نقلها 
لزوجى بنات خاله يعشن فى نجع حمادى احداهن شاهدت هذا الموقف وللعلم قد تم ذكر هذه النقطه فيما بعد  والاخرى فى منطقه ابعد كانت تعانى من القاء اللفائف المشتعله فى بلكونة منزلها ولك ان تتصور مدى فزعها ورعبها هى واطفالها .
اشكرك لشفافيتك فى عدم الربط بين هذا الحادث وحادث فرشوط وهذا يدل على نظرتك الصادقه للامر .
اما عن الاعتقاد الراسخ لدى بعض المسيحيين عن وجود مخططات ضد المسيحيين والمسيحيه فى مصر دعنى اخبرك بمنتهى الصدق وكما اخبرتك على الخاص أن هذا الاعتقاد ليس من فراغ يا صديقى 
توالى الاحداث وتشابهها فى بعض التفاصيل وعدم سعى الدوله لحل يشفى الغليل العامل فى الصدور وازدياد مظاهر العنف اطائفى والتعصب الاعمى .. اليست هذه البيئه كفيله بولادة مثل هذا الاحساس واكثر منه؟؟
قضية فرشوط (ان صحت ) هى مجرد جريمه ولكن وجود طرف مسيحى واخر مسلم جعل هذا الاختلاف اهم ما فى الجريمه .. ويا للعار
مسألة الحراسه غير مستغربه على الاطلاق يا عزيزى الم تسمع بتهديدات تفجيرات الكنائس .. الم تعلم بحادث التفجير القريب من كنيسة الزيتون من فتره قريبه
نتمنى قبل أن تتمنى ان يعم الامان لنتخلص من هذا المشهد المؤسف .. فالصلاه لا تحتاج لمن يحرس كلماتها .
لن اتحدث عن موقف اقباط المهجر تجاه قضايانا وعن مدى صدقهم أو عن نواياهم فالرب اعلم بها منى
ولكن يقينى دائماً ان اكثرهم لم يخرج محبذاً لهجرة الوطن ولكن هناك دوافع لدى اكثرهم  جعلهم يهربون بعيداً عن النار وعندى امثله حيه ان احببت اسردها لك
بالتأكيد لى عوده بعد سماع ما عندك
تحياتى يا اصدق الاصدقاء *


----------



## نصر 29 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *اولا يا صديقى دعنى  اشكرك على مشاعرك النبيله التى اثق فى مدى صدقها تجاه هذا الحادث الاليم
> وأضم صوتى لصوتك ونتمنى سوياً الحكم السريع المستحق للقتله ولكى يكونوا عبره لغيرهم
> ثانياً وبما انك تكلمت عن تارخ الفتنه الطائفيه فى مصر علماً بأن الامثله التى ذكرتها هى مجرد فتات على منضدة حوادث الفتنه التى نالت الكثير من ارواح الابرياء وتخريب العديد من ممتلكات الاقباط فى مصر من محلات وشركات وسيارات وغيرها
> ودعنى اذكر هنا ما ذكرته لك على الخاص انه عندما يتكرر الحادث الفرد ويتشكل ويتطور يصبح غير فردى ولن ادعى ما لا علم لى به واقول أنه مخطط رسمى ضد اقباط مصر بل دعنا نقول انها حوادث نتاج افكار خاطئة وتربيه ينقصها تحتاج لاعادة تشكيل
> ...



جيد انك توافقتى معى فى وصفها بأنها مجرد حوادث وبغض النظر عن تكرارها اكثر من مره ولكن لا يمكن لاى شخص ان يعتبرها توجه رسمى عام ولا حتى توجه شعبى عام  .. فتاريخ التعايش بين المسلمين والمسيحيين امتد فى مصر الى ما يقارب الخمسة عشر قرنا من الزمان ولا يمكن لى او لكى او لاى شخص كائنا من كان ان يغلب مرحله ثلاثون عاما حدث فيها حوادث متفرقه ابتداء من احداث الزاويه الحمره على مرحله امتدت لما يقارب الخمسة عشر قرنا اعتقد اذا ما قلنا ان الثلاثون عاما هما الاساس فسنكون ابعد ما يكون عن الحقيقه والمنطق 

اذا الحل الوحيد ان نرصد المتغيرات التى حدثت فى تلك الفتره والتى هى ثلاثه عقود تقريبا المتغيرات الفكريه ولاجتماعيه والثقافيه والتعليميه حتى .. دعونا نقف على حقيقه حدث فى مجتمعنا المصرى فى تلك الفتره ولا اراها ببعيد عن ما يحدث وهى هبوط عام فى المستوى الثقافى والتعليمى فى مصر .

اننا اليوم امام الكم فى مواجه الكيف فى الماضى بمعنى ان نسبة الازدياد السكانى فى الفتره الاخيره حدث اغلبها فى الشرائح الشعبيه المتدنيه اقتصاديا وتعليميا وثقافيا وهذه حقيقه لا يجب ان نغفل عنها .

فكنا قديما نسمع انه يوجد ناظر مدرسه حاصل على الشهاده الابتدائيه فقط او حتى التوجيهيه حتى ان بعض مفكرينا وادبائنا كانوا كذلك على ما اذكر عباس محمود العقاد ولكن كيف كانت ثقافتهم و وعيهم وتفتحهم وكيف ارخوا وعلموا الاجيال التى تليهم بل واصبح منهم اعلاما ليست فقط اقليميه وانما عالميه ولكن اليوم لدينا متعلمين بدرجات علميه عاليه سواء كليات او حاصلين على ماجيستير او غيرها من درجات علميه جيده جدا ولكن قد لا يستطع ان يسير حياته الشخصيه بشكل جيد فكيف يستطيع ان يعى متطلبات المجتمع نحوه .



dona nabil قال:


> بالنسبه لما تطرقت له حول ما ذكرته فى مشاركتى الاولى وتسائلت انت  اذا ما كنت  اقصد ضمير القضاء ام ضمير المسلمين ام اى ضمير
> بالطبع يا عزيزى اقصد ضمير القضاء الذى لم ينصفنا على مدار تاريخه فى اى حادث من هذا النوع واحقاقاً للحق هو لم يظلمنا بمفردنا فهو دائماً يظلم المختل المسكين الفاعل الاساسى والبطل الدائم لجميع حوادث الفتنه فى مصر .
> احترم ثقتك فى القضاء ولن اجادلك فيه فلكل مننا دوافعه فالثقه لا تأتى من فراغ انما هى نتاج افعال .
> بدون قسم يا عزيزى سأخبرك عن مصدر معلومتى الخاصه باطلاق بعض النساء للزغاريد فى الشرفات اثناء الجنازه واطمئن ما انى اكره اطلاق الشائعات فلن اساعد فى نقلها
> لزوجى بنات خاله يعشن فى نجع حمادى احداهن شاهدت هذا الموقف وللعلم قد تم ذكر هذه النقطه فيما بعد  والاخرى فى منطقه ابعد كانت تعانى من القاء اللفائف المشتعله فى بلكونة منزلها ولك ان تتصور مدى فزعها ورعبها هى واطفالها .



 مسالة القاء لفافات ناريه او ما شابه من حوادث شغب قد تكون اقرب للتصديق لدى من مسالة الزغاريد وعلى كل حال هذه الافعال لو صح انها حدث لا يمكن ان يوافق عليها احد واى عمل شغب سواء من مسلم او مسيحى مرفوض .

بغض النظر عن صحة هذا من عدمه اعتقد انه لا يمكن لاى عاقل ان يرتضى مثل تلك التصرفات سواء ان كانت من مسلمين او من مسيحيين فانا ضد كل تلك الافعال الغير مسؤله ايا كان الجانب الذى صدرت عنه .
فقضية التعايش والتالف بين المسلمين والمسيحيين امرنا نحن ان نبركم وان نحسن اليكم بنص القرأن الكريم ونهينا عن ان يقتل المسلم معاهدا سواء من اهل الكتاب او غير اهل الكتاب بنص الحديث الشريف بل اكثر من ذلك نهينا ان نؤذيكم مجرد الايذاء بنص الحديث الشريف وهو ما يدخل تحته الايذاء البدنى او اللفظى او ادنى نوع من انواع الايذاء فنص الحديث الشريف واضح وقاطع غير قابل للتأويل .

حتى فى التوصيه على الجار . قال النبى مازال جبريل يوصينى بالجار حتى ظننت انه يورثه . ولم يذكر ان كان هذا الجار مسلم او يهودى او مسيحى او حتى كافر لا يعتنق اى دين وحديث اخر عن الجار وهو ما قال فيه النبى( والله لا يؤمن والله لا يؤمن والله لا يؤمن قالوا من يا رسول الله قال الذى لا يأمن جاره بوائقه) وبوائقه معناها شروره حتى يعنى الكلمه الصغيره التى يمكن ان تقال وتسبب اذى لمن يسمعها فهى من ضمن هذه الشرور  وايضا لم يحدد طبيعه هذا الجار او دينه فننظر لاى مدى يحث الاسلام على التعايش والبر للاخرين لدرجة انه يختصم النبى يوم القيامه وتحرم عليه الجنه فالقضيه دينيا محسومه واعذرونى انى استخدم نصوص او احاديث نبويه ولكن اريد اى مسلم يقرأ ان يتذكر كل هذا التاكيد على وجوب التعايش بامر من الله ومن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . 



dona nabil قال:


> اشكرك لشفافيتك فى عدم الربط بين هذا الحادث وحادث فرشوط وهذا يدل على نظرتك الصادقه للامر .
> اما عن الاعتقاد الراسخ لدى بعض المسيحيين عن وجود مخططات ضد المسيحيين والمسيحيه فى مصر دعنى اخبرك بمنتهى الصدق وكما اخبرتك على الخاص أن هذا الاعتقاد ليس من فراغ يا صديقى
> توالى الاحداث وتشابهها فى بعض التفاصيل وعدم سعى الدوله لحل يشفى الغليل العامل فى الصدور وازدياد مظاهر العنف اطائفى والتعصب الاعمى .. اليست هذه البيئه كفيله بولادة مثل هذا الاحساس واكثر منه؟؟
> قضية فرشوط (ان صحت ) هى مجرد جريمه ولكن وجود طرف مسيحى واخر مسلم جعل هذا الاختلاف اهم ما فى الجريمه .. ويا للعار
> ...



طبعا كل التوقعات مطروحه لكن احنا طبعا منملكش ادله ولا احنا اطلعنا على تحقيقات ولا شىء لكن لو قولتلك رايي الشخصى ان الحادثه دى انا استبعد تكون لها علاقه بفرشوط اصل لو لها علاقه بفرشوط وانتوا ناس عايزين تنتقموا لشرفكم كانوا راحوا قتلوا اهل الولد المتهم فى قضيه فرشوط .. واستبعد كمان انها تكون بدافع الفتنه الطائفيه او شىء كهذا لانك لو شوفتى المتهمين يعنى على الاقل المتطرفين حتى رغم انهم متطرفين بيكونوا عندهم فكر سواء فكر صح فكر غلط بس فى فكر وخلاص والناس دى اعتقد من اشكلها كده وكونهم سوابق لا باين عندهم فكر ولا عندهم اى شىء يعنى نتمنى ان يزيل غموض هذه القضيه ونعرف كلنا الحقيقه .

وانا رايي بردو لسه مُصر على ان الذى حادث فى مصر الان هو احتقان اكثر منه فتنه بكل انصاف وحياديه وانا مش عارف انتى اتكلمتى عن اقباط المهجر وعن انهم اتظلموا انا ضد الظلم بس كنت منتظر منك تعليق على كذب مايكل منير بعد ما عرضت عليكى الفيديو  ما رايك فى كلامه ثم تراجعه على الهواء بعدها بلحظات وكيف ان الانبا كيرلس كذب كل كلامه امامه انا حقا احترمت الانبا كيرلس جدا فوق ما تتصورى منتظر تعليقك على نقطه مايكل تحديدا  وهل ترى ان تاجيج الفتنه بالكذب عمل جيد ام لا .

فى النهايه اقول لم تعد تجدى حقا الحلول التى تقدمها الدوله ولم تعد تجدى نفعا مجالس الصلح ومصافحه القيادات من الطرفين لبعضها البعض لم يعد يجدى نفعا سوى اعطاء كل ذى حق حقه 

واؤكد على وجوب ان يعترف كل طرف بالاخطاء التى يرتكبها العواطف الجياشه لن تحل الموضوع بل الواقعيه ونقد الذات ثم الواقعيه ونقد الذات بكل صدق لم ان اراد حالا حقيقيا والا ما فائدة ان يتخذ احد الجانبين خطوه ايجابيه ولا يتخذ الجانب الاخر مثلها وما معنى ان تعدل الدوله سياستها ولا يتجاوب الطرفان .

ولا يسعنى الا ان ارد كلمات الثناء بمثلها واكثر تحياتى وفائق احترامى لكى


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 أكتوبر 2010)

اسامه بن لادن قال:


> جيد انك توافقتى معى فى وصفها بأنها مجرد حوادث وبغض النظر عن تكرارها اكثر من مره ولكن لا يمكن لاى شخص ان يعتبرها توجه رسمى عام ولا حتى توجه شعبى عام  .. فتاريخ التعايش بين المسلمين والمسيحيين امتد فى مصر الى ما يقارب الخمسة عشر قرنا من الزمان ولا يمكن لى او لكى او لاى شخص كائنا من كان ان يغلب مرحله ثلاثون عاما حدث فيها حوادث متفرقه ابتداء من احداث الزاويه الحمره على مرحله امتدت لما يقارب الخمسة عشر قرنا اعتقد اذا ما قلنا ان الثلاثون عاما هما الاساس فسنكون ابعد ما يكون عن الحقيقه والمنطق
> 
> اذا الحل الوحيد ان نرصد المتغيرات التى حدثت فى تلك الفتره والتى هى ثلاثه عقود تقريبا المتغيرات الفكريه ولاجتماعيه والثقافيه والتعليميه حتى .. دعونا نقف على حقيقه حدث فى مجتمعنا المصرى فى تلك الفتره ولا اراها ببعيد عن ما يحدث وهى هبوط عام فى المستوى الثقافى والتعليمى فى مصر .
> 
> ...



*ومع عوده للحوار ...
نعم انا قلت ولن ادعى ما لا علم لى به واقول أنه مخطط رسمى ضد اقباط مصر بل دعنا نقول انها حوادث نتاج افكار خاطئة وتربيه منتقصه تحتاج لاعادة تشكيل وذلك لانى لا املك فى يدى دليل لوجود هذا المخطط
ولكن ايضاً لن نتكلم عن قرون مضت ونغفل ما رأيناه وما زلنا نعيشه فى خلال ال ثلاثون عاماً التى ذكرتها
اراك حصرت الامر فى هبوط المستوى والثقافى ولكن اسمح لى ان اخالفك فهناك سبباً اقوى واعمق لهذا الفكر المتطرف الذى عم المجتمع خلال هذه الاعوام
وهو الفكر والافكار الوارده لنا من بلاداً اخرى جاءت وتعمقت وذابت فى مجتمعنا فأثرت فيه واوردت لنا اجيالا متطرفه فكرياً ودينياً وأصبح شريك المجتمع الواحد هو هذا الكافر المستحق أن نحاربه ونقضى عليه ومن هنا جاءت التهديدات والتفجيرات والاعتداءات على الاماكن المقدسه الخاصه بالاقباط والتى ظهرت فى شكل حوادث كلنا قد تابعناها
هذه هى المتغيرات الاهم التى اراها واضحة المعالم امامى والتى يجب ان نبحث عن حلول تخلصنا من اثارها المدمره
الست معى ان هناك من الخطوات التى يجب اتخاذها لاصلاح حال المجتمع وهذا من وجهة نظرى
اولا الخطاب الدينى والذى للاسف هناك من يستغله لاشباع العقول بالافكار المتطرفه الداعيه لرفض الاخر وعدم قبوله والتى تصل لحد التحريض على القتل 
ثانياً الاهتمام بالنشىء وتوعيته وزرع المحبه فى قلوبهم وتربيتهم على ان هناك اخر له من الحقوق مثلنا وان هذا الاختلاف هو شىء طبيعى ولا يجعل من الاخر اقل مننا فى المجتمع
فبالدين والتعليم بالتأكيد سينصلح حال المجتمع 
ثالثاً الرقابه الواعيه المستنيره على الاعلام والصحافه وعلى كل جهه لها دور مؤثر فى ثقافة المجتمع 
رابعاً يجب أن تكون المساواه معممه على شركاء المجتمع بطريقه واقعيه لا تشحن النفوس ضد بعضها مما يشكل ويهيىء بيئه خصبه للفتن الطائفيه
حل مشكلة التعايش بين شركاء المجتمع لن يأتى حلها بين يوم وليله فهى قضيه تحتاج لصبر والعمل عليها بصبر ونفس طويل 
تريد أن تصف الامر بالاحتقان وليس بالفتنه 
لا ارى فرق ولا تهمنى المسميات كل ما يهمنى هو الامان الذى اريد ان اتركه لابنتى .. لا اخفيك أنى بدأت اشعر بعدم وجوده واشعر أنه ممكن فى لحظه يحدث تطور خطير فى المجتمع لاننا ما زلنا نعيش كالنعام مكتفيين بدفن رؤوسنا فى الرمال ومصرين على انكارنا لوجود مشكله تعتبر من اخطر المشاكل التى تهدم اى مجتمع مهما كانت قوته
انا لم ازد فى تعليقى على النقطه الخاصه باقباط المهجر لعدم ايمانى بدورهم فى حل مشاكلنا ولا حتى من حقى الحكم على نوياهم
فأنا لا اهمش دورهم ولا احبذ فكرة الاستقواء بهم 
احييك على قولك*


> فى النهايه اقول لم تعد تجدى حقا الحلول التى تقدمها الدوله ولم تعد تجدى نفعا مجالس الصلح ومصافحه القيادات من الطرفين لبعضها البعض لم يعد يجدى نفعا سوى اعطاء كل ذى حق حقه​


*لانه حقيقى أصبح شىء مستفز أن نشاهد احداث دمويه على ارض الواقع ونجد انعكاسها على الشاشات فى صورة رجال دين يبتسمون فى وجوه بعض ويتقابلون بالاحضان وكأن شيئاً لم يكن
سؤال خبيث على الهامش
هل ترى للاقباط دور طائفى عنيف فى مصر يماثل ما نراه فى الحوادث الطائفيه من بعض المسلمين المتطرفين وايا كانت اجابتك نريد أن نستمع لتعليلك للامر 
اعتذر عن التأخر فى الرد واستكمال الحوار
فى انتظارك صديقى  *


----------



## نصر 29 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *ومع عوده للحوار ...
> نعم انا قلت ولن ادعى ما لا علم لى به واقول أنه مخطط رسمى ضد اقباط مصر بل دعنا نقول انها حوادث نتاج افكار خاطئة وتربيه منتقصه تحتاج لاعادة تشكيل وذلك لانى لا املك فى يدى دليل لوجود هذا المخطط
> ولكن ايضاً لن نتكلم عن قرون مضت ونغفل ما رأيناه وما زلنا نعيشه فى خلال ال ثلاثون عاماً التى ذكرتها
> اراك حصرت الامر فى هبوط المستوى والثقافى ولكن اسمح لى ان اخالفك فهناك سبباً اقوى واعمق لهذا الفكر المتطرف الذى عم المجتمع خلال هذه الاعوام
> ...




بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

نعم انا اوافقك انها هناك حوادث كثيره وهناك معتقدات نتيجه لفكر خاطىء يحتاج للتصحيح هذه حقيقه يجب ان نعترف جميعا بها كمسلمين ومسيحيين وربما يكون هناك فرصه مقبله ان شاء الله لكى افرد فيها رأيي ونستعرض اكثر المشاكل النفسيه الموجوده لدى كل طرف تجاه الطرف الاخر ولكن دعينى الان اذهب لاول نقطه تحدثتى فيها .

وهى اننى حصرت الامر برمته فى هبوط المستوى الثقافى ولكن دعينى اوضح لكى اننى لم احصر الامر برمته فى تلك النقطه ولكنى اقول انه سبب من الاسباب .. لماذا 

لانه اذا كان عندنا فكر خاطىء او متطرف يبث افكاره للناس سواء مسلمين او مسيحيين فهذا الفكر سبب من اسباب المشكله ايضا ولكن فى وجود مستوى ثقافى متدنى لدى المتلقى فالطبيعى انه لن يكون بمقدوره الفرز بين الفكر الجيد والفكر المتطرف ففى تلك الحاله اصبح لدينا سببين للمشكله وليس سبب واحد السبب الاول هو وجود هذا الفكر المتطرف والمروجين له والسبب الثانى هو وجود متلقى جاهل بدينه وليس عنده مستوى فكرى او ثقافى لانتقاء الكلمه الجيده والصحيحه من بين طوفان من الكلمات المتداخله منها الصحيح وكثير منها خطأ فلو ان عندى متلقى على درجه عاليه من الفهم والوعى لاصبحت المشكله برمتها اقل حده ..

ثانيا : المحتى فى معرض ردك الى الافكار المستورده من دول اخرى ودعينا نكون صرحاء انتى تقصدين التيار السلفى .. فلا اخفيكى ان كثيرا منهم اصدقائى هناك ما اتفق فيه معهم وهناك ما اختلف فيه معهم انا خالفتهم فى قضية الختان وخالفتهم فى قضية تلبس الجن للانسان وهناك قضايا اخرى خالفتهم فيها ولكن اصدقكى القول ان منهم علماء بحق اجلاء ولا يخفى على احد من المتابعين للاحداث الدور الذى قام به التيار السلفى فى مواجهة فكر جماعه مثل (التكفير والهجره )
او كما تطلق على نفسها الجماعه الاسلاميه .. ولكن الحق يقال انا ارى انه يجب تقنين الموضوع لانه فعلا اذا كان يوجد فى التيار السلفى علماء بحق .. ولكن اذا ترك الموضوع هكذا فسنكون بنفتح الباب ان نرى مقابل كل عالم جيد مائة جاهل فى زى عالم ومن الاشياء التى اراها ايضا انه يجب تقنين الفتوى .

فى الحقيقه انا ارى من الخطأ فعلا ان نخسر مثل هذا التيار او يعاديه الجميع فبهذا سنكون بنخلق بايدينا تيار جديد متطرف ونحن لا ندرى ولكن المطلوب توفيق اوضاعهم بشكل او باخر مع مؤسسة الازهر الشريف .. واتمنى ان تعود القنوات الموقوفه على النايل سات بعد ان يتم تعديل بعض الامور التى كنت انا ايضا لا ارضى عنها كمثل اعلانات الاعشاب الطبيه وما الى ذلك .

ونحن كمسلمون عانينا من التيارات المتطرفه مثلنا مثلكم والا فليقل لى احدا من قتل السادات .. من قتل الشيخ الذهبى .. من قام بتفجيرات الحسين والسيده عائشه .

وقضية الخطاب الدينى انا اوافقك فيها حقيقة ولكن يجب ان تأخذ الدوله بزمام الامور ويجب ان تفسح المجال للازهر وتدعمه اكثر من هذا فليس هذا الدور الذى نرجوه من الازهر الان نحن نحتاج الى علماء الازهر اكثر من اى وقت مضى فى تلك الظروف .. ولكن الدوله بدلا من تدعم دور الازهر وعلمائه وتفسح لهم المجال .. نجدها تعالج المشكله من زوايا امنيه بحته وهذا هو الخطأ 

وباقى ما اوردتيه انا معكى فيه قلبا وقالبا 

وان شاء الله نأمل فى ان يكون المستقبل افضل لابنائنا وبناتنا واخواننا ولكن يجب ان نعلم انه لن يكون لابنائنا مستقبل افضل فى التعايش الا عندما نعلم ان هذا المستقبل لن يتحقق الا بنا وبافعالنا وتصرفاتنا وافكارنا وتحررنا من كل الافكار الخاطئه والاحكام المسبقه على الاخرين 






dona nabil قال:


> *لانه حقيقى أصبح شىء مستفز أن نشاهد احداث دمويه على ارض الواقع ونجد انعكاسها على الشاشات فى صورة رجال دين يبتسمون فى وجوه بعض ويتقابلون بالاحضان وكأن شيئاً لم يكن
> سؤال خبيث على الهامش
> هل ترى للاقباط دور طائفى عنيف فى مصر يماثل ما نراه فى الحوادث الطائفيه من بعض المسلمين المتطرفين وايا كانت اجابتك نريد أن نستمع لتعليلك للامر
> اعتذر عن التأخر فى الرد واستكمال الحوار
> فى انتظارك صديقى  *



اما عن سؤالك الخبيث :t33:

فاقول التالى المسيحيين بالفعل لهم دور فى الفتنه الطائفيه ودعينى اسالك سؤال واحد نحن الان نتحدث عن نجع حمادى وما حدث فيها دعينى انقل لكى جزء من تغطية اخر جلسه للمحاكمه وما دار فيها 

الحديث القادم على لسان الانبا كيرلس ..



> وأضاف خرجت من الجهة المقابلة لشارع السنترال فوجدت سيارة ماركة فيات 132 زيتى اللون ــ وأنا أعرف أنها ملك لـ«حمام الكمونى» ــ تسير ببطء وتنطلق منها الطلقات النارية بشكل عشوائى وأنه شاهد شخصين آخرين فى السيارة لا يعرفهما وكان أحدهما بجوار الكمونى والآخر خلفه.
> 
> وهنا قاطعه حمام الكمونى، وطلب من القاضى الحديث لكن القاضى رفض وأمر الحرس بإخراج الكمونى من القاعة وإنزاله غرفة الحجز، ولحظة إخراجه ردد «حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل».
> واستطرد كيرلس فى حديثه لكن هذه المرة قاطعه المتهم الثالث هنداوى السيد وطلب الحديث أيضا لكن القاضى اعترض وطرده هو الآخر فما كان منه إلا أن قال «حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل فى الأنبا كيرلس والعميد أحمد حجازى، رئيس المباحث الجنائية بالمديرية».
> ...


المصدر الشروق والمصرى اليوم .. تغطيه احداث اخر جلسه فى المحاكمه من حوالى اربع ايام 

الان انا حقيقة اضع علامات استفهام كثيره جدا اذا اتينا لنقرأ الاحداث يا عزيزتى ..

سبق ان قلت لكى انى لا ارى للحداث علاقه بفرشوط وعللت هذا بقولى (انه اذا كانت قضية انتقام لشرف فتاة فرشوط فالمنطقى ان يذهبوا ويقتلوا اهل الشاب المتهم وليس قتل مسيحيين فى بلد اخرى ليس لهم علاقه بالموضوع )
وقلت ايضا انى لا ارى ان للحادث اى ابعاد طائفيه لان المتهمين من شكلهم وكونهم اصحاب سوابق لا يمكن تخيل ان هؤلاء لديهم فكر اساسا لكون المتطرف شخص صاحب فكر بغض النظر كون فكره صحيح ام خاطىء ولكن فى النهايه فى فكر من اى نوع وفى ثقافه من اى نوع انما تفتكرى نوعيه حمام الكمونى واللى معاه دى ناس عندها فكر اصلا متطرف او غير متطرف 

والان يقول الانبا كيرلس انه كان فى هناك معرفه سابقه بحمام الكمونى وانه يعرف سيارته ايا كانت طبيعة العلاقه .. ولكن انا لن اتقول ما ليس لى به علم انا ايضا ولكن اعتقد ان هناك علامات استفهام كثيره من الممكن ان توضع .. اعتقد ان تلك العلامات تبعدنا اكثر واكثر عن كون احتمال الحادث طائفى 

فلماذا تكررون كل يوم انه اضطهاد لماذا لا تصبروا حتى يخرج القضاء بحكمه لماذا لم تفكروا فى تلك الشواهد وتتسائلوا 

والله الذى لا اله غيره ان بعض المسيحيين رايتهم يرددون ان قضية فرشوط هى ايضا اضطهاد دينى ضد الاقباط  فكنت اتعجب جدا من مثل هذه الاقوال .. 

وظلم المسلمون فى قضية كامليا شحاته عندما ادعى المسيحيون ان المسلمون خطفوها .
وعندما تحدث الانبا بيشوى عن حذف ايات من القرأن الم يكن هذا تأجيجا للطائفيه نعم هو تراجع ولكن مكنش ليها لازمه من الاول يقول كده 

انا لا اعدد يا عزيزتى او اضع فوق اعناقكم المشكله كلها ولا اريد منك تعليق على هذه النقطه ولكنى اجيب على سؤالك حسب وجهة نظرى كما قلت قبل ذلك ان هناك مسلمين ساهموا فى تاجيج الطائفيه يجب ان نكون منصفين ونقول ان المسيحين ايضا وقعوا فى اخطاء كثيره فالمسؤليه مشتركه .. 

انا حقيقة اشعر فى رايي الشخصى ان المسيحيين يتصيدون اى شىء مهما كان صغير او حتى ان كان حادث جنائى ليس طائفى فيتصيدوه لكى يبنوا ملفا كبيرا بغض النظر بالحقيقه او بغيرها عن الاضطهاد الدينى ضدهم .. واراهم يستميتون فى سبيل اثبات ذلك 

ولكن ها هى الاحداث امامنا نقرأها ..

واود ان اقول للمسيحيين عامه طالبوا بحقوقكم وتظاهروا وافعلوا كل شىء من اجل حقوقكم التى ترون انها منتقصه و اقسم انكم ستجدون مسلمون كثيرون جدا يخرجوا معكم ويتظاهروا معكم ويقفوا بجواركم من اجل حقوقكم ... ولكن يا اخوان قدموا انفسكم كمواطنين كمواطنين كمواطنين 
وليس كاقليه وليس كمسيحيين 

واخيرا اقدم لكى تحيه من القلب فعلا على هذا الحوار الذى لم اكن اتصور فى وقت من الاوقات امكان ان يدور على صفحات هذا المنتدى تحياتى واحترامى لكى صديقتى الغاليه والعزيزه وفى انتظارك باذن الله ...

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته جميعا مسيحيين و مسلمين


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أكتوبر 2010)

اسامه بن لادن قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> نعم انا اوافقك انها هناك حوادث كثيره وهناك معتقدات نتيجه لفكر خاطىء يحتاج للتصحيح هذه حقيقه يجب ان نعترف جميعا بها كمسلمين ومسيحيين وربما يكون هناك فرصه مقبله ان شاء الله لكى افرد فيها رأيي ونستعرض اكثر المشاكل النفسيه الموجوده لدى كل طرف تجاه الطرف الاخر ولكن دعينى الان اذهب لاول نقطه تحدثتى فيها .
> 
> ...


*اخى العزيز اولا اعتذرلك كالعاده عن تأخرى الدائم فى استكمال الحوار واعلم انك دائما ما تتقبل عذرى فشكرا لك

كما اشكر لك اقرارك بوجود المشكله حينما قلت



			هناك حوادث كثيره وهناك معتقدات نتيجه لفكر خاطىء يحتاج للتصحيح
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

+نعم ولكن محاولة تعميمك بأنك ترى المشكله لدى كل طرف متشابهه بالحق شيئاً اتعجبه
فحتى ان وافقتك ان هناك متطرفون مسيحيون ستجدهم متطرفون فكرياً فى معتقداتهم دون اى تسبب فى اذى المجتمع أو محاولة تهديد أمنه وامانه على عكس متطرفى الطرف الاخر
هل سمعت عن واحد مسيحى قد قام بتفجير منشأه اسلاميه أو هدد بقتل المسلمين اثناء صلاتهم أو حتى خرب وحرق ممتلكات يمتلكها مسلمين
ليت المشكله عند كل الاطراف تتوقف عند حد الفكر المتطرف دون تجاوز الفكر لحيز التنفيذ المتمثل فى القتل والحرق واستحلال الاموال والاعراض 
اذا كنت تتهم الجهل بالدين بأنه سبب من الاسباب اليس هذا سبب ادعى بمعاقبة اى رجل دين يدعو لهذه الافكار الهدامه ويبثها كالسم فى عقول بسطاء الناس اللذين يضعون ثقتهم فى رجل الدين لاقصى حد
++نعم بالفعل وبكل صراحه قصدت اتيار السلفى ولا اوافقك فى نقطة انى اعتنق فكرهم لمجرد أنهم كانوا معارضين لفكر جماعة   التكفير والهجره أو الجماعه الاسلاميه فلا ينكر أحد أثرهم على المجتمع الذى ارى أنه قد فقد هويته الحقيقيه بسبب افكارهم الغريبه عن مجتمعنا .
+++ اضم صوتى لصوتك فى مسألة تقنين الفتوى التى فقدت دورها وانحرفت عن مصيرها بشكل يستفز المسلمين قبل المسيحييون فلا يعقل أن كل من لبس رداء دينى يحق له أن يبث افكاره العجيبه فى رؤوس الناس فالفتوى يجب أن يكون مصدرها الازهر فقط لا غير لانها جهه رسميه محترمه معترف بها من الدوله والعالم الاسلامى كله ولا اعلم الى الان سر السكوت عن هذا الدور وتركه لاشخاص دون المستوى مما يسبب أذى وضرر كبير على المجتمع .
++++ اذا كنت تطالب بعودة القنوات الموقوفه كدفاع عن حرية الرأى فلا مانع لكن بالشروط التى تم تحديدها من قبل الجهات المسؤوله مع فرض الرقابه اللازمه عليها فلا مانع على الاطلاق .
+++++ ونأتى لنقطة الخلاف لقد قلت



ونحن كمسلمون عانينا من التيارات المتطرفه مثلنا مثلكم والا فليقل لى احدا من قتل السادات .. من قتل الشيخ الذهبى .. من قام بتفجيرات الحسين والسيده عائشه .​

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا يا عزيزى اختلف معك وبشده لم يكن ابداً القصد هنا ضرب المسلمين أو الدين الاسلامى فى مقتل اكشف الستار لتكتشف انها مجرد العاب سياسيه تهدف البلد وتسعى للحكم .. لعبة سياسيه تتكرر كثيراً ونحفظها عن ظهر قلب
أما ما يحدث لاقباط مصر شيئاً مختلفاً باهدافاً مختلفه
وفى الاخير يظل هناك شيئاً منتقصاً فى الخطاب الدينى فى مصر لانه الاساس أن صلح حاله فأنا على يقين من حل جزء كبير من المشكله 
التأهيل والاعداد فليس كل من امسك بميكروفون يصلح لان يخطب الناس ويوجههم
وبالمناسبه كنت  اعرف ( منجد ) يخطب فى الناس فى احدى المناطق بالقاهره لو استمعت له كمسلم يعى دينه لاطلقت عليه الرصاص فوراً
تطالب الدوله بتفعيل دور الازهر وأنا ارى أن الازهر لا يعى اهمية دوره أو أن هناك شيئاً فقوداً لا اعى حقيقة أمره بكل صدق.
++++++ بالنسبة لقضية نجع حمادى والكمونى وبما اننا متفقون أنه لا علاقة بهذا الامر بقضية فرشوط من قريب أو بعيد للاسباب التى اتفقنا عليها من قبل فهى ليست محل خلاف ولكنى اتعجب من انك ترى أنه من الغريب أن يعلم الانبا كيرلس بتفاصيل ومعلوما ت عن الكمونى وسيارته
ما العجيب فى الامر .. الا تعلم أن مثل هذه البلاد الصغيره لا احد يجهل اى شىء عن الاخر
لا تدعونا لان نترك الحادث الدامى واثره القاسى على نفس كل قبطى فى مصر وننكر ان الحادث كان نتاج كراهيه شديده للاقباط فى هذا البلد وكلنا نعلم من وراءه .
حاضر سنصبر وننتظر القضاء ولكن تأكد أنه مهما طال الامر ستظل دماء شهدائنا أمام اعيننا .



والله الذى لا اله غيره ان بعض المسيحيين رايتهم يرددون ان قضية فرشوط هى ايضا اضطهاد دينى ضد الاقباط فكنت اتعجب جدا من مثل هذه الاقوال .. 

أنقر للتوسيع...

نعم هناك من يرى هذا والسبب واضح ومذكور فى اوراق الطب الشرعى .. عد الى ما ذكر عن هذه النقطه ستجد أن لهم كل الحق فى هذا الشك ولكن ايضاً دعنا لا نتعجل الامر ونصبر حتى يقر القضاء بحكمه فى هذه القضيه .
+++++++ ما حدث فى قضية كاميليا لم يكن ظلماً للمسلمين يا عزيزى ولكنه نتاج طبيعى لافعال كثيره زادت حدتها فى الفتره الاخيره فأصبح دى المسيحيين يقين دائم بتوقع اى شىء وزى ما بيقول المثل المصرى( اللى اتلسع من الشوربه بينفخ فى الزبادى ههههههه)
الاضطهاد الدينى فى مصر لا يجوز فيه التعميم فدائماً المضطهد هو الطرف المسيحى وهذا ملف شائك يطول الحديث فيه وقد نتعرض ه لاحقاً 
واود ان اقول للمسيحيين عامه طالبوا بحقوقكم وتظاهروا وافعلوا كل شىء من اجل حقوقكم التى ترون انها منتقصه و اقسم انكم ستجدون مسلمون كثيرون جدا يخرجوا معكم ويتظاهروا معكم ويقفوا بجواركم من اجل حقوقكم ... ولكن يا اخوان قدموا انفسكم كمواطنين كمواطنين كمواطنين 
وليس كاقليه وليس كمسيحيين 

طيب واذا كان السبب الرئيسى فى حرمانهم من هذه الحقوق كونهم مسيحييون فماذا يفعلون يا صديقى !!؟؟
اشكرك بشده على رقى حوارك معى وفى انتظارك اذا كان لديك ما تعلق بهعلى ردى قبل الانتقال لموضوع حوارى جديد
الى لقاء.. *


----------



## نصر 29 (27 أكتوبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *اخى العزيز اولا اعتذرلك كالعاده عن تأخرى الدائم فى استكمال الحوار واعلم انك دائما ما تتقبل عذرى فشكرا لك
> 
> * [/color]



اعتذار غير مقبول .. عشان قولتلك قبل كده احنا اصدقاء ومفيش بينا الكلام ده  


dona nabil قال:


> كما اشكر لك اقرارك بوجود المشكله حينما قلت
> ​+نعم ولكن محاولة تعميمك بأنك ترى المشكله لدى كل طرف متشابهه بالحق شيئاً اتعجبه
> فحتى ان وافقتك ان هناك متطرفون مسيحيون ستجدهم متطرفون فكرياً فى معتقداتهم دون اى تسبب فى اذى المجتمع أو محاولة تهديد أمنه وامانه على عكس متطرفى الطرف الاخر
> هل سمعت عن واحد مسيحى قد قام بتفجير منشأه اسلاميه أو هدد بقتل المسلمين اثناء صلاتهم أو حتى خرب وحرق ممتلكات يمتلكها مسلمين
> ...



صديقتى العزيز لكم يحزنى ان اسمع منك مثل هذا الكلام لماذا لا نعترف بالواقع هناك تجاوزات حدثت بالفعل من الطرفين تجاوزات عمليه وليست مجرد افكار ولو ان التطرف الفكرى ليس اقل قبحا من التطرف الفعلى فلو ان عندنا شخص متطرف بذاته وعندنا فكره متطرفه فكم سيقتل الشخص المتطرف وكم ستقتل الفكره المتطرفه .. اعتقد ستقتل الفكره اكثر مما سيقتل الشخص .. حقيقة لا اريد ان ندخل فى جدل من هذا النوع ولكن عندى مواد تظهر جليا تعدى المسيحين على ممتلكات المسلمين وحرقها وسابعثها لكى على الخاص لكى تريها كما بعثت لكى من قبل الماده الخاصه بمايكل منير 

لا اريد ان اضعها هنا فى الموضوع لاننا يجب ان نسعى لنتلاقى فى نقطه مشتركه لا ان نضع مواد تساعد على الفرقه ولكنى سارسلها لكى ردا على قولك انه اذا وجد مسيحى متطرف فهو متطرف فكريا فقط .

وهذه النقطه من الممكن ان نتوسع فيها فيما بعد ولكن نحن الان مازلنا فى نجع حمادى الذى تأبى كل الشواهد الا ان تبعدنا عن كونه حادث طائفى 

ودعينى اسالك سؤال واحد فقط واريد اجابه بكل صدق اجابه لاجل الحق لأجل  الحياة الابديه ... هل فى قرارة نفسك ويرضى ضميرك ان تقولى ان حادث نجع حمادى من شواهده حادث بدافع فتنه طائفيه ؟؟ اريد نعم هو بدافع فتنه او لا  .. اريد اجابه يمليها عليكى ضميرك ولا تمليها العصبيه لمذهب او دين 


dona nabil قال:


> ++نعم بالفعل وبكل صراحه قصدت اتيار السلفى ولا اوافقك فى نقطة انى اعتنق فكرهم لمجرد أنهم كانوا معارضين لفكر جماعة   التكفير والهجره أو الجماعه الاسلاميه فلا ينكر أحد أثرهم على المجتمع الذى ارى أنه قد فقد هويته الحقيقيه بسبب افكارهم الغريبه عن مجتمعنا .
> +++ اضم صوتى لصوتك فى مسألة تقنين الفتوى التى فقدت دورها وانحرفت عن مصيرها بشكل يستفز المسلمين قبل المسيحييون فلا يعقل أن كل من لبس رداء دينى يحق له أن يبث افكاره العجيبه فى رؤوس الناس فالفتوى يجب أن يكون مصدرها الازهر فقط لا غير لانها جهه رسميه محترمه معترف بها من الدوله والعالم الاسلامى كله ولا اعلم الى الان سر السكوت عن هذا الدور وتركه لاشخاص دون المستوى مما يسبب أذى وضرر كبير على المجتمع .
> ++++ اذا كنت تطالب بعودة القنوات الموقوفه كدفاع عن حرية الرأى فلا مانع لكن بالشروط التى تم تحديدها من قبل الجهات المسؤوله مع فرض الرقابه اللازمه عليها فلا مانع على الاطلاق .
> [/color] [/b][/color][/size]



 اولا بالنسبه للتيار السلفى كما قلت سابقا اذا تم تقنين الفتوى وتوفيق اوضاعهم مع الازهر ستحل المشكله واعتقد ان هذا هو الحل الامثل .. اما انا فارفض قصر العلم على فئه فليس من الدين فى شىء ان يقصر العلم على اصحاب العمائم .. .. اما ما يحدث الان فهو تسيس للقضيه 



dona nabil قال:


> +++++ ونأتى لنقطة الخلاف لقد قلت
> 
> لا يا عزيزى اختلف معك وبشده لم يكن ابداً القصد هنا ضرب المسلمين أو الدين الاسلامى فى مقتل اكشف الستار لتكتشف انها مجرد العاب سياسيه تهدف البلد وتسعى للحكم .. لعبة سياسيه تتكرر كثيراً ونحفظها عن ظهر قلب
> أما ما يحدث لاقباط مصر شيئاً مختلفاً باهدافاً مختلفه
> ...



اسمعى يا صديقتى العزيزه انا احفظ تاريخ الجماعات الجهاديه والتكفيريه عن ظهر قلب الموضوع فى مقتل السادات والشيخ الذهبى لم يكن سياسيا بالمره ولكن كان انحراف عقائدى بحت 

هم فسروا القرأن بطريق الخطأ واسمحى لى ان اضع نص صغير من اربع او خمس كلمات وانا اعلم انه مخالف لقوانين القسم ولكن اتمنى ان تستثنيه هم اعتمدوا على تفسير خاطىء لقول الله تعالى 
(ومن لم يحكم بما أنزل الله فاولئك هم الكافرون ) ومن هنا قالوا ان حاكم الدوله لا يحكم بما انزل الله وهو التشريع الاسلامى ولهذا فهو كافر ..ثم شطوا اكثر فأكثر وقالوا ومن لم يكفر الكافر فهو كافر فبهذا اصبح كل المسلمين فى نظرهم كفار لأنهم لم يكفروا الحاكم الذى هو فى نظرهم كافر واصبحت كل المساجد فى نظرهم بناء على هذا الفهم مساجد ضرار لا يجوز الصلاه فيها .. وتفرع الحديث عن اشياء كثيره وضلالات كثيره

وهذا هو سبب قتل السادات والشيخ الذهبى .. اقول لكى من الذى رد على هذا الفكر التيار السلف وقالوا لا بل هذا هو الفهم الحقيقى للايه وشرحوها وقالوا هل الحاكم يرتضى ان الكحم الوضعى افضل من التشريع ام لا وكذا وكذا .. وقالوا لا الحاكم مش كافر والمجتمع مش كافر 

واذكر افضل واشهر كتاب شرح و حل هذا الفهم الملتبس هو كتاب (المنه فى شرح اعتقاد منهج اهل السنه ) للدكتور ياسر برهامى وهو من منظرى التيار السلفى 

انا لست سلفى بالمعنى الدارج ولكنى اقول الحق لله فقط  .. اذا اجتث التيار السلفى من مصر اقسم بالله انتم اول من سيخسر كمسيحيين ونحن ايضا سنخسر كمسلمين لان وقتها سيحدث فراغ فى الساحه من سيملأ هذا الفراغ ؟؟ اخشى ان لا يستطيع الازهر ملىء الفراغ ونجد تكفيرين اخريين 

اما عن قولك انك تعرفى منجد يخطب فى الناس فكونه منجد لا يمنع ولا يعيب ان يخطب اذا كان حاصل على شهادات علميه تؤهله .. اما لو كان معاه دكتوراه فى الهندسه وغير حاصل على شهاده فى العلوم الشرعيه فلا يصلح   



dona nabil قال:


> ++++++ بالنسبة لقضية نجع حمادى والكمونى وبما اننا متفقون أنه لا علاقة بهذا الامر بقضية فرشوط من قريب أو بعيد للاسباب التى اتفقنا عليها من قبل فهى ليست محل خلاف ولكنى اتعجب من انك ترى أنه من الغريب أن يعلم الانبا كيرلس بتفاصيل ومعلوما ت عن الكمونى وسيارته
> ما العجيب فى الامر .. الا تعلم أن مثل هذه البلاد الصغيره لا احد يجهل اى شىء عن الاخر
> لا تدعونا لان نترك الحادث الدامى واثره القاسى على نفس كل قبطى فى مصر وننكر ان الحادث كان نتاج كراهيه شديده للاقباط فى هذا البلد وكلنا نعلم من وراءه .
> حاضر سنصبر وننتظر القضاء ولكن تأكد أنه مهما طال الامر ستظل دماء شهدائنا أمام اعيننا .
> [/color] [/b][/color][/size]




لا لا الموضوع مش موضوع البلد عارفه بعضها ولا شىء يا صديقتى نجع حمادى دى مدينه مش قريه عشان كل اللى فيها يعرفوا بعض وبعدين ما الانبا كيرلس قال انه كان يعرفه وجاله قبل كده مع واحد مسيحى .. انا رأيي ان جميعنا ينتظر حكم المحكمه وجميعنا نحترمه ايا كان وانا اتمنى اقصى عقوبه على المجرمين دول .. اما ما يتوجب علينا احنا اننا لا نصادر على احكام القضاء ونتأول ما ليس لنا به علم يعنى لا نقول طائفى ولا غير طائفى الا لما الحكم يصدر .. والا لو تقولنا عليه او رفضنا الحكم بعد صدوره يبقى مبنحترمش احكام القضاء ولا بنحترم الدوله المدنيه اللى بننادى بيها .

ثم كيف اتفقتى معى فى ان الحادث لا علاقه له بفرشوط و اختلفتى معى فى انه ليس طائفى ..لا يوجد دليل واحد الى الان فى القضيه يقول يدل على ان الحادث طائفى بل كل الشواهد تدل على العكس 


dona nabil قال:


> نعم هناك من يرى هذا والسبب واضح ومذكور فى اوراق الطب الشرعى .. عد الى ما ذكر عن هذه النقطه ستجد أن لهم كل الحق فى هذا الشك ولكن ايضاً دعنا لا نتعجل الامر ونصبر حتى يقر القضاء بحكمه فى هذه القضيه .
> +++++++ ما حدث فى قضية كاميليا لم يكن ظلماً للمسلمين يا عزيزى ولكنه نتاج طبيعى لافعال كثيره زادت حدتها فى الفتره الاخيره فأصبح دى المسيحيين يقين دائم بتوقع اى شىء وزى ما بيقول المثل المصرى( اللى اتلسع من الشوربه بينفخ فى الزبادى ههههههه)
> الاضطهاد الدينى فى مصر لا يجوز فيه التعميم فدائماً المضطهد هو الطرف المسيحى وهذا ملف شائك يطول الحديث فيه وقد نتعرض ه لاحقاً
> واود ان اقول للمسيحيين عامه طالبوا بحقوقكم وتظاهروا وافعلوا كل شىء من اجل حقوقكم التى ترون انها منتقصه و اقسم انكم ستجدون مسلمون كثيرون جدا يخرجوا معكم ويتظاهروا معكم ويقفوا بجواركم من اجل حقوقكم ... ولكن يا اخوان قدموا انفسكم كمواطنين كمواطنين كمواطنين
> ...



اراكى التمستى كل الاعذار للمسيحيين وكأنهم ليسوا بشر يصيبون ويخطئون كما باقى البشر 
انا اعترفت ان هناك مشاكل واخطاء عند المسلمين لأنى اريد ان اقف على الحقيقه بكل الصدق بغض النظر عن انى مسلم او لا فلو الحق مع المسيحيين لن اتحرج ان اقوله ولو الحق مع المسلمين لن اتحرج ان اقوله لانى اريد الحياد بكل الصدق .. ولكن يا عزيزتى اتمنى ان تتخلصى من عواطفك قليلا وانا اعلم انك معذوره ولكن سنكون مجبرين اذا اردنا الحياديه ان نتخلص انا وانتى من عواطفنا .. ولا نلتزم شىء الا الحق والحق فقط 

اما العواطف هى التى ستجرنا الى مزيد من الطائفيه فلم يبقى الا ان يقول المسيحيين اذا لدغت نمله مسيحى ان تكون هذه النمله متواطئه فى مخطط  طائفى للاباده الجماعيه ضد المسيحيين فى مصر .

اتمنى ان تفكرى مليا قبل الرد وتفكرى فى كل كلمه قلناها من بدايه الموضوع وهذا طلب شخصى منى ..

تحياتى لكى عزيزتى الفاضله وصديقتى الغاليه ..


----------



## grges monir (27 أكتوبر 2010)

> لا يوجد دليل واحد الى الان فى القضيه يقول يدل على ان الحادث طائفى بل كل الشواهد تدل على العكس


*قيام شخص بقتل ستة من الشباب المسيحى يوم عيدهم وامام كنيستهم  ليس بهم علاقة من قريب اوبعييد 
ماذا تسمية اذن!!
هل من قام بهذا العمل الاجرامى لة خلافات وضغائن مع اسر الضحايا الستة اجبنى زميلى؟
اردت ان اعلق على هذة النقطة  كبداية على ردك ولى عودة بعد تعليقك
*


----------



## نصر 29 (27 أكتوبر 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *قيام شخص بقتل ستة من الشباب المسيحى يوم عيدهم وامام كنيستهم  ليس بهم علاقة من قريب اوبعييد
> ماذا تسمية اذن!!
> هل من قام بهذا العمل الاجرامى لة خلافات وضغائن مع اسر الضحايا الستة اجبنى زميلى؟
> اردت ان اعلق على هذة النقطة  كبداية على ردك ولى عودة بعد تعليقك
> *



صديقى جرجس الشىء الوحيد الذى اعتقد انك لن تخالفنى فيه ان القضايا لا يمكن ان يحكم عليها بالظنون او الافتراضات .. 

ولكن دعنى اقول لك ان الشىء الوحيد الذى نعرفه الى الان فى القضيه هو ان هناك سابق معرفه شخصيه بين حمام الكمونى وبين الانبا كيرلس وهذا ما جاء على لسان الانبا كيرلس نفسه فهذه المعلومه تعزز اى احتمال بالله عليك هل تعزز احتمال ان هناك فتنه طائفيه فى خلفيات الموضوع ام تعزز العكس قل لى انت .. انا لم افترى على احدا 

انا اقول لدينا شواهد تقول ان الحادث ليس طائفى .. وفى النهايه اطالب المسيحيين الكف عن الحديث ان الحادث طائفى وانتظار حكم المحكمه ايا كان واحترامه ..لان الحديث بهذه الطريقه فى حد ذاته هو سبب من اسباب اثارة الطائفيه


----------



## grges monir (27 أكتوبر 2010)

اسامه بن لادن قال:


> صديقى جرجس الشىء الوحيد الذى اعتقد انك لن تخالفنى فيه ان القضايا لا يمكن ان يحكم عليها بالظنون او الافتراضات ..
> 
> ولكن دعنى اقول لك ان الشىء الوحيد الذى نعرفه الى الان فى القضيه هو ان هناك سابق معرفه شخصيه بين حمام الكمونى وبين الانبا كيرلس وهذا ما جاء على لسان الانبا كيرلس نفسه فهذه المعلومه تعزز اى احتمال بالله عليك هل تعزز احتمال ان هناك فتنه طائفيه فى خلفيات الموضوع ام تعزز العكس قل لى انت .. انا لم افترى على احدا
> 
> ...


*هل معرفة الانبا كيرلس بالكمونى تنفى انها خادث طائفى صديقى
منطق غير مقبول حتى لو افترضنا ان بينهم مصالح او حتى مشاكل زي مبيقولوا مصانع الحداد
هل هذا مبرر لنفى انها جريمة من هذا النوع اى منطق هذا صديقى
الموضوع ليس ظنى صديقى بل واضح جداااا
القضية هذة صديقى اخذت شكل  سياسي  قبل ان تكون جنائية
هل تتوقع ان تعترف حكومتنا الغراء بانها جريمة طائفية صديقى ؟؟
نحن ندفن راسنا فى الرمال هكذا صديقى
دعتى اسئلك هل لو قام شخص مسيحى بفتح النار على مجموعة مصلين اثناء خروجهم من المسجد وهذا الشخص يعرف امام الجامع سواء معرفة جيدة ام لا ماذا تكون نوع القضية هنا صديقى
اختلف معك صديقى ان الكلام هكذا فتنة طائفية بل واقع  فعلى ويريد اصحاب القرار طمسة لان الصورة سوف تكون سيئة امام الجميع سواء فى الداخل او الخارج


*


----------



## نصر 29 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *هل معرفة الانبا كيرلس بالكمونى تنفى انها خادث طائفى صديقى
> منطق غير مقبول حتى لو افترضنا ان بينهم مصالح او حتى مشاكل زي مبيقولوا مصانع الحداد
> هل هذا مبرر لنفى انها جريمة من هذا النوع اى منطق هذا صديقى
> الموضوع ليس ظنى صديقى بل واضح جداااا
> ...



هل تدرك ماذا تقول يا صديقى ؟؟
انت تقول حتى مع وجود شواهد على ان الحادث جنائى لا يجب ان نعتبره جنائى وتقول منطق غير مقبول 

وتطلب ان نقول حادث طائفى مع عدم وجود شواهد على انه طائفى 

هل هذا فى نظرك هو المنطق المقبول ..

او هل هذا منطق من الاساس .. اما عن تسيس القضيه فانت بحديثك هذا من تسيسها وليست الدوله او المسلمين الدوله تخضع القضيه للتحقيق والمسلمين يتمنون حكم رادع للجناه 

وانت توظف دماء الشهداء لقضيه اخرى .. ليس مهما عندك الوصول للحقيقه او تنفيذ القصاص العادل فى المجرمين ولكن الاهم  هو المكاسب التى ستحصل عليها الاقليه المسيحيه من خلال توظيف وتسيس القضيه ودماء الشهداء .

انا اسف جايز يكون كلامى صريح شويه متزعلش منى بس فكر واوزن الكلام اللى انت قلته ستجد هذا هو المعنى الحقيقى له ..انا جئت هنا لكى نتصارح سويا لا لكى ننافق بعضنا البعض


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 أكتوبر 2010)

*عايز اعلق ع نقطه ان الحادث مش طائفي
انت عايز تقنعنا باي طريقه ان الحادث فردي ومش طائفي
خلاص لما حد مسيحي يروح يقتل كام مسلم يوم عيد الاضحي
وهما طالعين من صلاه العيد ابقي سميه حادث فردي مش طائفي

اخي العزيز لا تستهون بعقلونا وتفكيرنا 
في فتنه طائفيه ومشتعله في مصر وده مش كلامي لوحدي
حتي الاعلامي الكبير عمرو اديب قال كده في برنامج اذيع في رمضان
واتكلم عن حادثه نجع حمادي وبناء الكنائس وحوادث اخري
هل انت هتعرف اكتر منه 

علاقه الكموني بالانبا كيرلس مش سبب مقنع انه حادث عادي او فردي
لما ناس تقصد شباب مسيحيين وهما طالعين من الكنيسه ليله عيدهم
يبقي حادث ارهابي طائفي وملوش اي معني اخر
وياريت بلاش نستهون بدم شهدائنا اللي راحوا هدر 
وحكم المحكمه مهما كان مش هيرجع حقهم
ولاني متأكد بنسبه كبيره ان القضيه ستغلق بعد وقت طويل
اخي اسامه الشهداء دول لو مسلمين كلامك هيكون عكس كده خالص

انا حبيت اعلق ع النقطه دي فقط 
ومتابع باقي الحوار ​*


----------



## نصر 29 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *عايز اعلق ع نقطه ان الحادث مش طائفي
> انت عايز تقنعنا باي طريقه ان الحادث فردي ومش طائفي
> خلاص لما حد مسيحي يروح يقتل كام مسلم يوم عيد الاضحي
> وهما طالعين من صلاه العيد ابقي سميه حادث فردي مش طائفي
> ...



صديقى انا لم اصادر على احكام القضاء القضيه مازالت مطروحه امام القضاء ونحن ليس لدينا كامل الادله او كامل الملابسات 

واذا طلع مسيحى وقتل مسلمين كما تقول ستطرح القضيه امام القضاء وتاخذ مجراها ولكن هل وقتها اذا كان هذا المسيحى هو من اخطأ وحده نحمل كل المسيحيين النتيجه ونقول ده مخطط

عموما كل ما طالبت به ان الجميع يلتزم الصمت حتى صدور حكم القضاء لكى نعرف هل الحادث طائفى ام غير طائفى .. لكن الحديث عمال على بطال بدون دليل غير الظنون هو ما سيكرس الاحتقان فى المجتمع .. لكن يطلع ناس يقولوا فتنه واضطهاد وتواطؤ بلا دليل بل ويشككون فى المحكمه حتى قبل ان تصدر حكم ..علشان مجرد ان المحكمه اجلت القضيه .. المحكمه كانت مأجله عشان طلبت حضور الانبا كيرلس عشان يأخذوا اقواله وهو لم يحضر وقال انه لم يحضر لمرتين تقريبا لظروف مرضه .. نلاقى ناس بتقول ده بيأجلوا القضيه عشان يبوظوها والقضيه اتاجلت مرتين بسبب عدم حضور الانبا كيرلس .. طب ده كلام معقول ؟؟

انا نفسى فى مشاركه قبل كده فى نفس الموضوع قلت ان الدكتور محمد العوا اخطأ حينما ادعى ان الكنيسه تخزن سلاح بدون تقديم دليل حصل ده منى ولا لا ؟؟

يبقى الحق يمشى على الجميع لا يجوز الانتقائيه او المجاملات .. اللى اعرفه اذا انت يا دكتور عوا تملك دليل على تخزين الكنيسه سلاح روح قدم بلاغ للنائب العام انما ما تطلعش تتكلم بدون دليل 

وكذلك اى مسيحى يملك دليل على ان الحادث طائفى وفى مخطط والكلام ده كله يروح يقدم بلاغ للنائب العام .. 

انما كلام مرسل من الجانبين مرفوض لانه سيعمق الاحتقان بلا اى داعى 

هذا هو الحق الذى اعرفه ... اشكرك لمداخلتك 


ودعنا ننتظر الاخت دونا نبيل لنستمع لرأيها فى كل النقاط التى طرحت

تحياتى واحترامى للجميع


----------



## grges monir (28 أكتوبر 2010)

اسامه بن لادن قال:


> هل تدرك ماذا تقول يا صديقى ؟؟
> انت تقول حتى مع وجود شواهد على ان الحادث جنائى لا يجب ان نعتبره جنائى وتقول منطق غير مقبول
> 
> وتطلب ان نقول حادث طائفى مع عدم وجود شواهد على انه طائفى
> ...


*من اين جئت صديقى اسامة انى قلت مع وجود شواهد تدل انة خادث جنائى اقول انة طائفى
سوف اقول انك فهمت كلامى خطأ
عندما قلت ان الكمونى لو اصح انة يعرف الانبا كيرلس ليس هذا مبررر اطلاقا اعتبار انة جنائى
كيف فهمت انى اقول ان الشواهد تقول انة جنائى وانا اقول طائفى لمجرد الاغتراض
دعنى اسئلها بطريقة اسهل واوضح
ماهو السبب الذى جعل هذا الحادث جنائى فى رايك وليس طائفى صديقى
من الممكن القول ان هذا متروك لساحة القضاء حتى يتم الحكم فية
وانا اقول لك  لن يخرج تصريح او يصدر حكم  ابدا انة اعتداء طائفى على الاقباط
اما عن انى اسيس القضية فهذا منافى للحقيقة 
القضية اخذت ابعاد اكبر بكثير من انها حنائية لانها استهدفت الاقباط فقط بلا مبرر اطلاقا صديقى
انت بكلامك هذا تعتبر ان هذة الحادثة حادثة جنائية عادية وليست طائفية فهل هذا مقبول للعقل والمنطق من الاحداث التى وقعت
اطلاق نار عشوائى على مجموعة شباب مسيحى امام الكنيسة يوم عيدهم  يعتبر حادث جنائى؟؟
جنائى  ضد من صديقى ؟؟
لا انضايق ابدا من الصراحة ولكن هذة ليس صراحةابدا صدبقى بدون زعل ليك انت كذلك انت تحاول ان توهمنا ان الموضوع ليس موجة لقلب المسيحين بل جنائى مثل اى حادث
كلامك  بعيد تماما عن مجرى الاحداث الحقيقى اسامة
بلمناسبة لم تعلق على كلامى اذا قام مسيحى بقتل مجموعة من المصلين المسلمين اثناء خروجهم من الصلاة هل يكون حادث جنائى اسامة ام ماذا فى وجهة نظرك!!



*


----------



## نصر 29 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *من اين جئت صديقى اسامة انى قلت مع وجود شواهد تدل انة خادث جنائى اقول انة طائفى
> سوف اقول انك فهمت كلامى خطأ
> عندما قلت ان الكمونى لو اصح انة يعرف الانبا كيرلس ليس هذا مبررر اطلاقا اعتبار انة جنائى
> كيف فهمت انى اقول ان الشواهد تقول انة جنائى وانا اقول طائفى لمجرد الاغتراض
> ...




انا لم اقل انك قولت 

انا من اقول ان هناك شواهد تبعدنا قليلا عن احتمال الطائفيه ولم اقل انها تجزم بان الحادث غير طائفى 

وقولت ان على الجميع انتظار حكم القضاء واحترامه لانه هو الذى سيحدد ويجزم ان كان حقا طائفى ام ليس طائفى  هذا ما قلته راجع كلامى جيدا 

اما عن سؤالك فانا اجبت عليه فعلا ولكن فى ردى على زميلنا mikel coco 



اسامه بن لادن قال:


> واذا طلع مسيحى وقتل مسلمين كما تقول ستطرح القضيه امام القضاء وتاخذ مجراها ولكن هل وقتها اذا كان هذا المسيحى هو من اخطأ وحده نحمل كل المسيحيين النتيجه ونقول ده مخطط



اخيرا اقول يجب ان ننتظر ولا نلقى بالتهم يمينا ويسارا .. يجب ان ننتظر حكم المحكمه فهى الفيصل  

تحياتى واحترامى لك  وللجميع


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أكتوبر 2010)

اسامه بن لادن قال:


> اعتذار غير مقبول .. عشان قولتلك قبل كده احنا اصدقاء ومفيش بينا الكلام ده
> 
> 
> صديقتى العزيز لكم يحزنى ان اسمع منك مثل هذا الكلام لماذا لا نعترف بالواقع هناك تجاوزات حدثت بالفعل من الطرفين تجاوزات عمليه وليست مجرد افكار ولو ان التطرف الفكرى ليس اقل قبحا من التطرف الفعلى فلو ان عندنا شخص متطرف بذاته وعندنا فكره متطرفه فكم سيقتل الشخص المتطرف وكم ستقتل الفكره المتطرفه .. اعتقد ستقتل الفكره اكثر مما سيقتل الشخص .. حقيقة لا اريد ان ندخل فى جدل من هذا النوع ولكن عندى مواد تظهر جليا تعدى المسيحين على ممتلكات المسلمين وحرقها وسابعثها لكى على الخاص لكى تريها كما بعثت لكى من قبل الماده الخاصه بمايكل منير
> ...


*عزيزى قبل أن ابدأ بالتعليق على مشاركتك احب أن اوضح نقطه هامه
لسنا هنا لمحاكمتك أو تحميلك ذنب انت برىء منه
لسنا هنا نوجه اتهامات لكل المسلمين لاننا ان عممنا أصبحنا ظالمين وغافلين
نحن امام قضيه شديدة التعقيد ولا يخصنا حكم القاضى سواء كان عادل ام لا فما حدث حدث وخسرنا شباب فى عمر الزهور ابكونا ليلة العيد واحلوا فى قلوبنا حزناً بدلا من الفرحه فى يوم كهذا
الحادث مأساوى وأثر فى نفوسنا ورغم مرور كل هذه الفتره الا اننا مازلنا نبكيهم 
عندما قلت ان التطرف الفكرى اقل أذى من التطرف الذى يتحول لعنف تجاه المجتمع لم يكن تشجيعاً منى لهذا النوع من التطرف فأنا ضد التطرف بكل طرقه واشكاله فعذراً ان فهمت من كلامى انى اشجع او انى انادى به
نحن امام وقائع كثيره ومتكرره ضد الاقباط واعلم انك تعرفها ويمكن اكثر من معرفتى لها
لم اتحدث عن مخطط بقدر ما اتحدث عن اتجاه خاطىء فى المجتمع 
ليتنى استطيع ان اثبت لك ان الخطاب الدينى فى الكنائس ابعد ما يكون عن ان يستغل لتوجيه خاطىء سواء فى الوعظات أو فى الاجتماعات المعتاده
لم اقابل فى حياتى كاهن يدعو للحرب والهدم والعنف ونبذ الاخر
حتى عندما تحدث الانبا بيشوى اعتذرت الكنيسه رسميا عن ما اعتبره المسلمين اهانه
لانه فى الاساس كتابنا المقدس مبنى على المحبه ونبذ الحياه الارضيه بكل ما فيها فنحن نعتبر انفسنا لسنا ابناء لهذا العالم كى نهتم  بما يفعله العالم ويسعى اليه
والدليل ان اقصى ما وصل اليه شبابنا من اعتراض كانت بعض المظاهرات السلميه وداخل الكنيسه فى بعض الاحداث وحتى هذا الاعتراض السلمى المقبول تم رفضه فيما بعد بقرار صادر من الكنيسه
لم نجد شباب خرج ليحرق سيارات ومحلات وممتلكات لمسلمين
لست اقول هذا الكلام لمجرد أن ادافع عن ابناء عقيدتى
فمن يخطىء منهم فليعاقب وانا اول من قلت لو كان جرجس بطل حادث فرشوط اغتصب هذه الفتاه فليشنق ولن ابكى عليه لحظه
نأتى الى الجانب الاخر .. انا اعذرك انك تريد ان تبرد نار الجميع بنشر فكر عدم وجود اضطهاد ولكن للاسف يا صديقى وكما يقولون فى المثل الشعبى ( اللى ايده فى الميه مش زى اللى ايده فى النار )
عذراً فلكى نصل لحل يجب الا ننكر وجود المشكله
 تحدثت عن تعديات لمسيحيين على ممتلكات لمسلمين 
حدث هذا كم مره ؟؟
ماذا حدث لهولاء المسيحيين ؟؟
وماذا كان السبب وراء فعلهم هذا ؟؟
لن ندور فى حلقه مغلقه .. اعرف انك تسعى للخير ولتهدئة الاوضاع داخل مجتمع له شريكان
ولكن سامحنى لن يحدث هذا ان ظل الوضع كما هو عليه
طالما هناك شريك مصر على ان يجور على حق شريكه
وطالما ليس الجميع يفكر كما تفكر انت كمسلم معتدل
هل سألت نفسك اين الاقباط من المراكز المهمه فى الدوله
هل فكرت لما الشكوى من الظلم فى التعيينات على المستوى الجامعى 
اين السياسيين الاقباط أم انه ليس هناك قبطى يستحق مركز مهم
وارجوك الا ترد بما ملت اذاننا بسماعه من ان هناك رؤوس اقتصاديه قبطيه لها قيمتها ووزنها فى المجتمع
فهى ليست باجابه مرضيه لنا على الاطلاق
لا اتهمك او اتهم غيرك من المسلمين فلا ذنب يعم الجميع
سألتنى كيف ارى حادث نجع حمادى لانك غير مقتنع بالمره بأنه حادث طائفى
واعرف انى لو طاوعتك على أنه جنائى وسألتك ما فكرتك عن سبب الحادث فسوف تجيبنى فلندع الامر للقضاء
على الاقل كنت انتظر منك ان تقول انه طائفى موجه ولكن من بعض وليس كل المسلمين
لن نضحك على انفسنا فكلنا نعلم ان وراء الحادث غول كرر تهديداته كثيراً للاقباط
طالما سعى لاذلالهم وكسر نفوسهم
رجل يكره الاقباط بشده وتاريخه يتحدث عن نفسه
هل تشعر من كلامى انى اوجه اتهامات ظالمه لهذا الرجل لانه مسلم
لا يا صديقى والدليل ان لهذا الرجل ابن اخ يعمل ظابط شرطه هو من اروع الرجال اللذين قابلتهم فى حياتى
انسان مجامل وكريم ويحسن معاملة الاقباط اعرفه وزوجى معرفه شخصيه كان اول من هنانا فى زواجنا وكان اول من يسرع بالهدايا فى كل مناسباتنا الجميله
هكذا ارى الامر واريدك ان تترك الحساسيه جانباً فكما ان هناك غول هناك ايضاً رحماء ما زالوا لا يستمعون لفتاوى تسعى للفتك بالاقباط 
الحل قلته وناديت به وسأظل انادى به دائما
الخطاب الدينى والذى احمل الازهر مسؤوليتة يجب  ان يكون خطاب دينى معتدل
يسعى للبناء وليس الهدم
يسعى لتعليم الاجيال الجديده ان هناك فى وطنهم شريك قبطى له ما له من حقوق وعليه ما عليه من واجبات
هكذا ارى بداية اصلاح الحال
لا اريدك ان تحزن او ان ترانا هجوميين لشخصك 
لسنا نحاورك كى نهدم فكرك او نحارب معتقداتك
نحن نحاورك لرغبتنا معك فى الاصلاح ولكنه اصلاح مبنى على مواجهه صريحه مع النفس اولا
لسنا فى مجال مجاملات فلا انكار لمحبتنا فهذا امر الهى بالنسبه لنا لا نستطيع انكاره او اغفاله والا نكون وقتها خطاه
لن اتعرض مره اخرى للحديث عن السادات وما حدث له على يد الجماعات الاسلاميه لانى ما زلت اراه حدث سياسى لا مجال للحديث عنه هنا*



> اما عن قولك انك تعرفى منجد يخطب فى الناس فكونه منجد لا يمنع ولا يعيب ان يخطب اذا كان حاصل على شهادات علميه تؤهله .. اما لو كان معاه دكتوراه فى الهندسه وغير حاصل على شهاده فى العلوم الشرعيه فلا يصلح
> ​


*
هنا نقطة الخلاف 
لا اعيب على المنجد انه منجد فهو عمل شريف بكل المقاييس
اعيب على من وضعه فى مكان مؤثر حساس فالشعب المصرى شعب متدين بطبعه يقدس اللسان الناطق بذكر الله حتى لو نادى بفكر خاطىء للاسف لانها عقول اعتادت التلقى دون نقاش او اعمال فكر
كل ما اطالب به ان يكون الخطيب انسان معين من قبل الازهر على وعى ودرايه بخطورة ما يقوله*



> اراكى التمستى كل الاعذار للمسيحيين وكأنهم ليسوا بشر يصيبون ويخطئون كما باقى البشر​


*لا يا صديقى 
انا قلت*


> طيب واذا كان السبب الرئيسى فى حرمانهم من هذه الحقوق كونهم مسيحييون فماذا يفعلون يا صديقى !!؟؟


*
ليس لانى ارى الاقباط ملائكه من السماء فكلنا بشر نخطىء ونصيب
كنت اشير لك عن السبب الرئيسى لحرمان الاقباط فى مصر من حقوق كثيره لو اردت اعددها لك
فلتصدقنى انا لا احكم ابدا على الامر بعاطفتى فالامر لا يحتمل لعاطفه بقدر انه يحتاج لعقل يفكر فى الصالح 
بالتأكيد لى عوده لاستكمال الحوار بعد سماعك
واتمنى ان تتجول على الانترنت وتبحث عن الاحداث الطائفيه فى السنوات الاخيره لتقترب من الوضع اكثر وتقترب من مشاعرنا واحساسنا بالاغتراب ونحن تحت سماء بلدنا
كل التحيه لشخصك الكريم واتمنى ان يزول اى احساس بالحزن او الغضب تجاه كلماتى الصادقه*


----------



## grges monir (28 أكتوبر 2010)

*مافهمتة صديقى انك قلت هذا !!
[هل تدرك ماذا تقول يا صديقى ؟؟
انت تقول حتى مع وجود شواهد على ان الحادث جنائى لا يجب ان نعتبره جنائى وتقول منطق غير مقبول 

وتطلب ان نقول حادث طائفى مع عدم وجود شواهد على انه طائفى 

هل هذا فى نظرك هو المنطق المقبول   q
فهل كلامك هذا اام كلام  من ؟؟
المهم ان النقطة وضحت لكلينا صديقى
لم تجبنى حتى الان ماهى الشواهد التى تقول عكس هذا
واذا كانت من وجهة نظرك جنائية فهى ضد من؟؟
لم تجبنى وعلى اى تسؤال صديقى
ام انك تنتظر رائى القضاء صديقى
سبق واوضحت رايىء فى موقف القضاء!!
ليس من فراغ هذا الراىء صديقى
 والنتظر لنرى ماذا يحدث
حتى الان لم يحدث سوى تأجيلات وسوف تستمر فترة على عشم ان القضيةتهدا صديقى وتصبح منسية بعض الشىء لنا ولكن هيهات ان يحدث هذا
العقاب العادل والرادع هو ما سوف يهدىء النفوس بعض الشىء
لان كما قالت دونا ما حدث قد حدث وخسرنا  ستة من شباب كنسيتنا بلا ذنب لهم !!
لااخد يلقى تهما يمينا ويسارا صديقى
نحن نتكلم من خلال واقع نعيشة ام هى خيالات لدى كل المسيحين ولا يوجد مشكلة؟؟؟
** ليس لنا اىمصلحة صديقى فى اشعال الامور بل نريد الا نتجاهل ما نعيشة حاليا من تعصب حاليا فنحن الخاسر الاكبر منة لاننا نعيش فى  مجتمع اسلامى  فالافضل لنا ان يكون هناك مودة ورحمة بدل من هذا  الجهل القائم
ان معك صديقى ان هناك حاليا حساسية من الطرفين مع بعض لم تكون موجودة بهذا الشكل من قبل طبعا البركة فى التقدم العلمى من الفضائيات والنت فنحن لاسف نستحدم من التكنولوجيا الجانب المظلم منها
اريد ا ن اقول لك يوجد لدى جار مسلم  لااستطيع ان اصف مدى  مودتة لنا
مش هاقول لك ان اى شىء باظ عندى اومحتاج تصليح بجرى يعملة بدون طلب
يوجد نماذج  لدينا اسامة لو انتشرت بعض الشىء الصورة السوداء هاتتغير كثيرا
تحياتى لك صديقى
ويسعدنى الحوار معك بمنتهى الصدق حتى لوكنا مختلفى الراىء





*


----------



## Critic (28 أكتوبر 2010)

*حوار جميل و حضارى جدا*
*و اتوسم فيك الرقى و التحضر*
*لدى تعقيبات على كلامك و اسلوبك لا اريد اجابتها هنا بل فى القسم الاسلامى :*

*بما انك شخص مطلع فاسمح لى يا اخ اسامة ان اتسائل عن مدى المامك بحكم اظهار الاحترام او الصداقة لنا كما تفضل و تفعل و تظهر فى تعاملك معنا مخالفا الشرع الاسلامى القاطع ؟!!!!*
*تفضل هنا ان امكن :*

*الولاء و البراء .....(1) البغض فى الله*
*الولاء و البراء .....(2) النفاق الشرعى و التقية الاسلامية !*


*و اسف على المقاطعة و شكرا*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*ياريت الاخ الصديق المحترم
يقول رايه ايه في المجزره اللي حصلت في بغداد
في كنيسه سيده النجاه
ولا هتقولي برضه حادث فردي ومش طائفي
مين دلوقتي اللي ارهابييين
مين اللي بيقتلوا ناس ابرياء وهما بيصلوا
مين اللي بيهددوا كنائس واديره مصر 
مين سبب كل البلاء اللي في العالم
من قتل ووحشيه وتخلف وارهاب

ارحمنا ياربي​*


----------



## نصر 29 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

اعتذر عن التأخير فى الرد فى هذا الموضوع الهام ولكن ارجوا ان يقبل الجميع العذر عن التأخير لظروف مرضيه .. ونتابع الان مره اخرى ان شاء الله الموضوع


----------



## grges monir (7 نوفمبر 2010)

نصر 29 قال:


> اعتذر عن التأخير فى الرد فى هذا الموضوع الهام ولكن ارجوا ان يقبل الجميع العذر عن التأخير لظروف مرضيه .. ونتابع الان مره اخرى ان شاء الله الموضوع


*حمد اللة هلى سلامتك صديقى العزيز
 افتقدنا وجودك بجد معنا واسلوبك الجميل  فى الرد بصورة هادئة
*


----------



## نصر 29 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *مافهمتة صديقى انك قلت هذا !!
> [هل تدرك ماذا تقول يا صديقى ؟؟
> انت تقول حتى مع وجود شواهد على ان الحادث جنائى لا يجب ان نعتبره جنائى وتقول منطق غير مقبول
> 
> ...



صديقى العزيز انت ذكرت فى طيات حديثك جارك المسلم 

ودعنى اسالك اى شىء ستصدقه حقا تجاربك الشخصيه مع جيرانك ام ما تسمعه من ادعائات

صديقى لا يوجد اى دليل مادى على ان الحادث طائفى الا مجرد ان الجانى مسلم .. هل هذا يكفى كل يوم تقع حوادث قتل والقاتل والمقتول مسلمين 

الا يوجد اى جريمه قتل مرتكبها مسيحى .. هل هذا يدعونا ان نقول ان المسيحيين كذا وكذا 

الان ماذا يحدث تأخذ قضيه مثل قضية نجع حمادى مرتكبيها اثنين او ثلاثه ثم تعمم اعلاميا على ان هذا هو الاسلام وهؤلاء هم المسلمين وهذا هو دين الارهاب .. هل هذا عدل هل هذا حق هل هذا عقل 

هل نأخذ فرد مثل من قتل مروه الشربينى على سبيل المثال عليها سحائب الرحمات والرضوان ونقول هؤلاء هم المسيحيين هذا هو دينهم هذا هو معتقدهم  هل يجوز ؟

هل ناخذ فردا مثل بوش وبلير الذين قتلوا اكثر من مليون مسلم فى العراق وافغانستان ونقول هذه هى المسيحيه هل يجوز ؟

هل ناخذ محاكم التفتيش فى الاندلس ونقول هذه هى المسيحيه وكذا وكذا 

الذى يحدث الان هو التعميم ان تاتى بمجرم كمثل الكمونى لمرجد انه مسلم والمقتولين مسيحيين فتستغل القضيه وتقول هؤلاء هم المسلمين او ان تاتى بمجرمين كمثل منفذى هجمات كنيسه العراق مؤخرا ويصيح الجميع الاسلام والمسلمين .. ولكن فى الحقيقه لا يقر الاسلام هذا ولا يقره جماعه المسلمين ولا يقره علماء المسلمين 

فكيف تاتى لتقول الفتنه والتحريض وتدعى على المجتمع المسلم انهم يحيطون بكم الدوائر وتدعى بان القضاء متواطىء .. اين الدليل على كل هذا الدليل الوحيد لديكم هو الافتراضات والتخمينات والواقع يشهد بعكس ذلك ..

فالبينه على من ادعى واليمين على من انكر .

 انا قرأت من كام يوم هنا فى المنتدى او فى جريده لا اذكر اين كان الخبر ان هناك فى الصعيد حدثت مشكله بين مسلمين ومسيحيين وكان هناك احد المسلمين يريد الاعتداء على المسيحيين او شىء من هذا القبيل وتصدى له المسلمون وحموا المسيحيين .

هذا هو الواقع الذى نعيشه فتعسا لغربان تنعق بالاكاذيب لا تصدقوهم  انما هم من يريدون بكم الدوائر


----------



## نصر 29 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

critic قال:


> *حوار جميل و حضارى جدا*
> *و اتوسم فيك الرقى و التحضر*
> *لدى تعقيبات على كلامك و اسلوبك لا اريد اجابتها هنا بل فى القسم الاسلامى :*
> 
> ...



جارى توضيح الفهم المغلوط .. 

تحياتى .


----------



## نصر 29 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *حمد اللة هلى سلامتك صديقى العزيز
> افتقدنا وجودك بجد معنا واسلوبك الجميل  فى الرد بصورة هادئة
> *



 شكرا لك .. انا من افتقدت ادبك الجم


----------



## نصر 29 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ياريت الاخ الصديق المحترم
> يقول رايه ايه في المجزره اللي حصلت في بغداد
> في كنيسه سيده النجاه
> ولا هتقولي برضه حادث فردي ومش طائفي
> ...



ارجوا ان تتحلى بالصبر يا صديقى العزيز 

انا اعذرك فى انك كتبت هذا الكلام وانت فى حاله عصبيه ولكن لا نريد العصبيه ان تجرفنا بعيدا عن العقل 

مرت علينا كمسلمين لحظات سيئه كثيره وقتل اخواننا بالالاف .. ولكن يجب ان نتحلى جميعا بالصبر ونتمالك اعصابنا حتى لا تعمينا العصبيه عن الحقيقه .

ارجوا ان يتقبل الجميع عزائنا جميعا كمسلمين فى ضحايا هذا الهجوم .

وعليك ان تراجع بيان شيخ الازهر فى هذا الصدد .

وكنت قد كتبت موضوع فى هذا الصدد وكيف ان منفذوا الهجوم خالفوا صحيح وصريح تعاليم الدين الاسلامى .. واطلع عليه ماى روك والاستاذه دونا .. وكان مأصلا تاصيلا علميا وشرعيا .. ولكن تم حذفه .. 

فلا تحكم على اكثر من مليار ونصف انسان بخطأ افراد . تحياتى


----------



## Critic (7 نوفمبر 2010)

> جارى توضيح الفهم المغلوط ..


*ارجو منك عدم اطلاق الاحكام انه "مغلوط" حتى تظهر النتائج !*
*و قد ظهرت بالفعل...*
*شكرا*


----------



## نصر 29 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

critic قال:


> *ارجو منك عدم اطلاق الاحكام انه "مغلوط" حتى تظهر النتائج !*
> *و قد ظهرت بالفعل...*
> *شكرا*



دعوه للجميع ان يتابعوا موضوع الولاء والبراء فى القسم الاسلامى .

فهو لم ينتهى بعد .


----------



## نصر 29 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *عزيزى قبل أن ابدأ بالتعليق على مشاركتك احب أن اوضح نقطه هامه
> لسنا هنا لمحاكمتك أو تحميلك ذنب انت برىء منه
> لسنا هنا نوجه اتهامات لكل المسلمين لاننا ان عممنا أصبحنا ظالمين وغافلين
> نحن امام قضيه شديدة التعقيد ولا يخصنا حكم القاضى سواء كان عادل ام لا فما حدث حدث وخسرنا شباب فى عمر الزهور ابكونا ليلة العيد واحلوا فى قلوبنا حزناً بدلا من الفرحه فى يوم كهذا
> ...




صديقتى الغاليه انا ساعلق على شكل نقاط مختصره لكى احصر الكم الكبير من الموضوعات التى تفتحت فى مشاركتك  ولا اريد ان ندخل فى مسائل جدليه لاننا نستطيع ان نكتب الف مشاركه انا وانتى فى قضيه نجع حمادى وبكل المسائل المحيطه بها ولكنى اريد ان اقول المختصر المفيد . 

اولا قضية التعميم : انتم تعممون بالفعل انا لا ادرى حقا هل وجدتم مع حمام الكمونى فتوى صادره من مشيخة الازهر تبيح له قتل المسيحيين .. لا ادرى اى دليل يجعلكم متمسكين حقا بانه حادث طائفى اعطونا دليل انه طائفى وسنقف معكم ونطالب الامن بضبط واحضار تلك المليشيات المسلحه المزعومه التى تخطوا خطوات منهجيه لتطهير مصر من اهل الكتاب ... على الرغم من ان المسلمون لم يعمموا ابدا فى قضايا كثيره ولم يحملوكم افعال غيركم . 

القضاء : كررتم كثيرا ان القضاء متأمر فانا اريد ان اتسائل حقا هل هكذا تحترمون الدستور والقانون عندما تشككون فى القضاء .. هل المطلوب ان يقتل كل من اتهم فى قضيه كان احد اطرافها مسيحى دون محاكمه ودون ادله ودون اى شىء لكى يكون القضاء عادل .. وانا اتسائل لماذا لم تتهموا القضاء بعدم العدل عندما قتل خليل محمد قتيل دير ابو فانا ولم يحرك احد ساكنا 
هل يذكره احد اصلا اين دمه  .. واتعجب ان يكون الفريق المقتول منه فرد هو المدان والفريق الذى جرح منه اشخاص هو المظلوم .. انا اتسائل بماذا قتل خليل محمد ؟؟ هل قتل بكيمو كونو ام قتل بالرصاص 


الخطاب الدينى : الخطاب الدينى فى المساجد وانا اقولها واعلم ان الجميع يعلم ذلك .. لا يوجد مسجد فى مصر كبير او صغير او زاويه حتى الا ويحضر خطبة الجمعه فيها عنصر من امن الدوله .. وكل ملتحى فى جمهورية مصر العربيه مسجل فى امن الدوله وفى مناسبات معينه مثل الانتخابات او عندما يحدث حادث كمثل حادث نجع حمادى يجمع كل هؤلاء للمبيت فى امن الدوله .. وانا قريب من السلف وغير السلف واعلم ذلك جيدا .. الان المسيحيون يسبون الله ورسوله على الملأ من منكم قضى ليله فى مقر امن الدوله ؟؟ 
من اين اتيتم بهذا الفكر هل الجميع اتفق على هذا الاسلوب  من فراغ .. وعندما يتحدث مسؤلين فى الكنيسه فى برامج تلفزيونيه يقولون لا نحن غير مسؤلين عن المواقع التى على الانترنت فايكم نصدق بالله عليكم هل نصدق القساوسه ونعتبركم خارج السياق .. ام ؟؟؟؟؟ لا اريد ان اكملها 

التطرف عند المسيحيين وانواعه : سبق وان اعطيتك مواد على الخاص تثبت بما لا يدع مجالا للشك التخريب والحرق على ايدى المسيحيين وهم يرددون هتافات عنصريه ويرفعون الصلبان .


عدد المناصب القياديه للمسيحيين : اما الحديث عن عدد المناصب التى يتولاها المسيحيين وانا ازعم ان لدى خلفيه سياسيه ليست بالقليله فالفت النظر لنقطه مهمه .. على مستوى الوزارات فى كل العالم الان وفى كل النظم السياسيه فى العالم الحكومه تعين ومن يعينها هو الحزب الذى فاز باغلبيه فى المجلس التشريعى اللى اسمه عندنا مجلس الشعب فهذه نقطه ترجع لرؤساء الاحزاب  وهذا هو النظام السياسى المتبع فى معظم دول العالم فكون رئيس الحزب الفائز عين وزراء مسيحيين كثر او قله هذا يعود له لرؤية حزبه وليس لرؤية مؤسسات الدوله . اما على مستوى رؤساء الجامعات فهذه ايضا من الامور الخاصه برئيس الدوله ونحن لم نمانع .. 


اما قضية شيوخ المساجد و المنجد وكل هذا فانا قولت يجب ان يكون حاصل على شهاده رسميه اما كون الراجل معاه شهاده ومرتبه مش مكفيه فبيزود دخله من اى عمل شريف فلا يؤخذ حجه عليه انه ليس عالم  انا شوفت واحد خريج هندسه وكان يعمل مع عمال البناء بيشيل اسمنت واشياء من هذا القبيل هل هذا ينفى عنه انه مهندس متخصص لا طبعا ومسالة السلف اتكلمت عنها وقولت ان منهم كثير جدا علماء اجلاء اثروا العلم الشرعى بعلمهم ولكن فى مشاكل اداريه بالنسبه للازهر انه احيانا لا يقبل مسالة الاجازه ولكن يجب تخطى كل تلك المشاكل الروتينيه وتوفيق اوضاعهم .. ومن اكبر الادله على ذلك ان كثير من علماء الازهر انفسهم يحتجون بالالبانى وهو ليس ازهرى ولكنه سلفى مجاز .

فى النهايه اطالب ان نكون موضوعيين وننزل جميعا لارض الواقع ونعترف بالمشاكل الموجوده عند الطرفين فاول طريق الحل هو الاعتراف بوجود مشكله ولكن ان يتنصل طرف فمهما تحدثنا لاعوام قادمه لن يتغير شىء .

تحياتى صديقتى لكى وللجميع 

وبرجاء راجعى ردودى على باقى الزملاء فهناك كلام كتبته فى ردودى عليهم ولم اشأ ان اكرره فى ردى عليكى


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 نوفمبر 2010)

نصر 29 قال:


> ارجوا ان تتحلى بالصبر يا صديقى العزيز
> 
> *اي صبر اللي اتحلي بيه !!*
> 
> ...



*للاسف مش أفراد قليله
دول ملايين من المسلميين
منهم ماهو متعصب علني 
ومنهم مايخفي تعصبه
وأوكد اني مقتنع بحكمي​ *


----------



## نصر 29 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *للاسف مش أفراد قليله
> دول ملايين من المسلميين
> منهم ماهو متعصب علني
> ومنهم مايخفي تعصبه
> وأوكد اني مقتنع بحكمي​ *



على الرحب والسعه اقتنع بما شئت


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرا للي حذف ردودي
رغم انها مكنتش فيها اساءه لاي حد
فقط الحقيقه ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *شكرا للي حذف ردودي
> رغم انها مكنتش فيها اساءه لاي حد
> فقط الحقيقه ​*



*لا فيها اساءه لانه مش هيبقى فى مجال لاثبات صحة كلامك هنا
الاخ اسامه بيشارك فى مواضيع كتير فى قسم الحوار الاسلامى ممكن تناقشه فيها هناك
لكن هنا اى محاولة اثبات هتبقى تشتييت واسلاميات تخالف قانون القسم
سلام ونعمه​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 نوفمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *لا فيها اساءه لانه مش هيبقى فى مجال لاثبات صحة كلامك هنا
> الاخ اسامه بيشارك فى مواضيع كتير فى قسم الحوار الاسلامى ممكن تناقشه فيها هناك
> لكن هنا اى محاولة اثبات هتبقى تشتييت واسلاميات تخالف قانون القسم
> سلام ونعمه​*



*اوك يا دونا
لا هناقشه هنا ولا هناك*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *اوك يا دونا
> لا هناقشه هنا ولا هناك*​



*مفيش داعى للزعل يا مايكل 
وان كنت اخطيت سامحنى
سلام ونعمه​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 نوفمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *مفيش داعى للزعل يا مايكل
> وان كنت اخطيت سامحنى
> سلام ونعمه​*




*ومين قالك انه زعل يا دونا
محدش بيزعل من اخته الكبيره
واكيد انتي فهمه وعرفه احسن مني في القوانين
انا بس حبيت  اخلي الاخ نصر يقرأ الخبر اللي بعتهوله
سلام ونعمه*​


----------



## grges monir (8 نوفمبر 2010)

نصر 29 قال:


> صديقى العزيز انت ذكرت فى طيات حديثك جارك المسلم
> 
> ودعنى اسالك اى شىء ستصدقه حقا تجاربك الشخصيه مع جيرانك ام ما تسمعه من ادعائات
> 
> ...


*فى البداية ارحب بعودتك للموضوع بعد تماثلك للشفاء
مضطر ان اقول فى البداية اننا ندور فى حلقة مفرغة صديقى هكذا
انت تعيد وتؤكد ان الموضوع حادثة جنائية عادية واعطيت امثلة لا اعرف كيف جعلتها تتشابة مع حدث؟؟
هل عندما يقوم شخص يجريمة قتل سواء  مسيحى اومسلم ل احد تتشابة مع حدث!!
من المنطقى عند حدوث جربمة جنائية ان يكون هناك دافع وسبب لها فى عقل الجانى وان يكون للجانى علاقة بالمجنى علية فى اغلب الاخوال بسودها مشاكل وصرعات صديقى
فى قضيتنا هذة صديقى ماهوالدافع الجنائى لهذا الشخص قام بقتل ستة شباب مسيحى يوم عيدهم امام كنسيتهم  لاعلاقة بهم اطلاقا بل دعنى اقول انة لم يراهم قبل ذلك سوى انهم مسيحين واذا انت معترض على كونها كذلك
 دعنى اسئل سؤال بسيط لماذا كان اختيارة هذا ؟؟
سؤال كذلك سألتة مرتين ولم اتلقى اجابة علية
جريمة جنائية ضد من صديقى؟؟
ناتى لنقطة القضاء انا لم اقل انة متواطىء ابدا
بل كما ذكرت ان الدولة لن تسمح ابدا ان تخرج هذة القضية كأ نها طائفية
فهى بهذا تعترف امام العالم اجمع وامام ماخدث من تنديد لها انها تؤكد وجود اضطهاد لاقباط وهذا طبعا لن يحدث ابدا
القضاء فى ورطة صديقى ( عام كامل من التأجيلات ؟؟) لاتتحجج بان اسقف نجع حمادى لم يدلى بشهادتة الا مؤخرا وذا كان كذلك فقد ادلى بشهادنة وتم تاجيلها  مرةاخرى لمنتصف الشهر القادم
موضوع مروة الشربينى صديقى عنصرى اكثر منة دينى  اوجنائى
اذكر لى مرة واحدة قام مسيحى بذكر اية من الكتاب المقدس تخثة على القتل وقام بعدها بجريمتة كما نرى من الطرف الاخر
مثالك الاخر  بالاستشهاد ببوش وبلير خاطىء تماما كذلك صدبقى ويبتعد بنا عن موضوعنا
هذة مشاكل سياسية بين دول وانظمة مختلفة
عندما قامت الطائرات الامريكية بصب قنابلها على المدن العرقية لااعتقد ان القنابل فرقت فى ضحايها بين مسلم ومسيحى !!
 فىالنهاية صديقى الخص الحدث بصورة اخرى لك

لماذا التفت لحديثى عن جارى المسلم ولم تلتفت لشكاوى وصرخات جميع الاقباط بلا استثناء من الاضطهاد فى مجال العمل والدراسه وبصوره يوميه حتى فى وسائل المواصلات
هل  يجب ان اسرد لك مو اقف باقى جيرانى المسلمين الاغلبية
دعنى اذكر لك موقف واخد فى وفاة والدى لم ياتى ويعطى ليا واجب عزاء سوى هذا الشخص 
فهل هذا تعميم ام استثناء لشخص واحد!!
هل هو الوحيد الذى يفهم الدين الاسلامى بصورة صحيحة والباقى لا
اذا كان كذلك فالمشكلة  تكمن فى من صديقى؟؟
سامحنى هذا لانك تتهرب من الاعتراف بوجود مشكله من الجانب المسلم  أو على الاقل تريد تعميم المشكله بصوره بعيده عن الواقع
فكيف سيعامل القبطى المسلم بطريقه فيها اضطهاد أو كيف سخلق ارهابى مسيحى فى ظل مجتمع مسلم وفى ظل تعاليم مسيحيه لا ترى فيها اى كلمه او حرف واحد قد يحدث التباس ويحث على الحرب والكراهيه وعندك الكتاب المقدس ابحث عن صدق كلامى
يا عزيزى يعترف كثير من المسلمين المستنيرين بالمشكله سواء على المستوى الاعلامى أو على مستوى المسؤوليين فى الدوله 
والاعتراف بالمشكله بوجهها الحقيقى هو بداية الوصول لحل
فنحن لا نصرخ كاقباط بوجود اضطهاد من فراغ؟
فالادله موجوده وحيه على مدار السنين والفتنه لا تنتهى ولكنها تستكين تحت الرماد لتعود اكثر اشتعالا 
فكر بهدوء فى حادث نجع حمادى وبحياديه
لترى مجموعة شباب مسيحين وفى ليلة عيدهم وامام كنيستهم يفتح عليهم النار بلا رحمه وبكل قصد وترتيب
اين الجنائيه يا اخى فى تفاصيل هذا الحادث
ان كان جنائى حقاً كان الامر يختلف
سنرى مختل يفتح النار بصوره عشوائيه لتختلط دماء المسلم بدماء المسيحى بلا تفرقه
لو جريمة قتل قام بها مسيحى على سبيل التار او السرقه او لاى سبب اخر فهو جنائى بحت فلسنا بملائكه على الارض
قضية مروه الشربينى هى بالفعل جنائيه ولكن ايضا لها جانب اخر 
شخص مختل لا يصل لفكره الا ان اى شىء اسلامى يرتبط عنده بالارهاب دخل فى نقاش حاد ومشكله تافهه مع هذه السيده فكان رد فعله انه قتلها 
لا احد يوافق ابدااا على فعله هذا ولكنه حادث شجار يتم بصور عديده فى كل مكان وبمختلف الصور والتفاصيل
ابحث عن من كان السبب ليصل بافعاله لفكر هذا الشخص بان يربط فى عقله اى شىء اسلامى حتى لو كان مجرد حجاب على رأس امرأه بانها ارهابيه تستحق القتل
ملايين المسلمين يعيشون فى دول اجنبيه فى سلام وامان اين التعميم ؟؟ 
بوش وبلير ومحاكم التفتيش وما يحدث فى فلسطين والدول الاخرى المحتله كلها امور طبيعيه سياسيه ما بين محتلين واصحاب ارض لهم حق المقاومه 
فما يحدث بين الدول لا يمكن ادراجه تحت بند تأثير دينى على الاطلاق فقد تكون مطامع قد تكون اسباب اخرى وراء الكواليس لا مجال للحديث عنها هنا 
هجمات العراق بما انك ذكرتها ادعوك لتقرأ  الايات القرأنيه التى بدأوا بها نص التهديد وختموها 
لماذا فهموها بالخطأ على انها دعوه لقتالنا ؟؟
ولماذا تفهمها انت بطريقه صحيحه ولا تحاول قتلنا 
لماذا هؤلاء يشعرون دائما ان الاسلام يدعوهم لقتالنا وان قتلنا حلال وعليه ثواب واجركبير عند ربنا 
هل ترى الطرف المسيحى يتحدث بايات من الكتاب المقدس قبل قتله لاى مسلم فى اى حادث اخر 
ابدا لن تجد فالمحبه هى اصل ديننا فى كل كلمه وكل حرف 
القضاء فى مأزق كبير والتأجيل لن يهدىء الاوضاع فالكل ينتظر وهو يماطل لانه فى حيره فحتى القانون لن ينقذه من رد فعل اى طرف
سعيد بالحوار معك صديقى



*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 نوفمبر 2010)

نصر 29 قال:


> اعتذر عن التأخير فى الرد فى هذا الموضوع الهام ولكن ارجوا ان يقبل الجميع العذر عن التأخير لظروف مرضيه .. ونتابع الان مره اخرى ان شاء الله الموضوع



*ولا يهمك اى تأخير وحمدالله  على سلامتك
نورت الموضوع من تانى *


----------



## حبيب يسوع (9 نوفمبر 2010)

فكرة حلوة


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 نوفمبر 2010)

نصر 29 قال:


> صديقتى الغاليه انا ساعلق على شكل نقاط مختصره لكى احصر الكم الكبير من الموضوعات التى تفتحت فى مشاركتك  ولا اريد ان ندخل فى مسائل جدليه لاننا نستطيع ان نكتب الف مشاركه انا وانتى فى قضيه نجع حمادى وبكل المسائل المحيطه بها ولكنى اريد ان اقول المختصر المفيد .
> 
> اولا قضية التعميم : انتم تعممون بالفعل انا لا ادرى حقا هل وجدتم مع حمام الكمونى فتوى صادره من مشيخة الازهر تبيح له قتل المسيحيين .. لا ادرى اى دليل يجعلكم متمسكين حقا بانه حادث طائفى اعطونا دليل انه طائفى وسنقف معكم ونطالب الامن بضبط واحضار تلك المليشيات المسلحه المزعومه التى تخطوا خطوات منهجيه لتطهير مصر من اهل الكتاب ... على الرغم من ان المسلمون لم يعمموا ابدا فى قضايا كثيره ولم يحملوكم افعال غيركم .
> 
> ...



*اهلا بك من جديد صديقى العزيز
لقد اشتقت لاستكمال حوارى معك ولكنى لن ارهقك فى الحوار على قدر استطاعتى 
فمنذ البدايه قد اتفقنا أننا لا نتحاور من اجل ان نفرض رأينا على الطرف الاخر واعتقد انك تستشعرانى لم احاول ان افعل هذا خلال حوارى معك 
+ بالطبع لا نعمم موقف المسلمين ولكن ايضاً وكما اخبرتك من البدايه ان دور الازهر ليس بالدور الكافى أو المؤثر حتى الان على جميع المسلمين اللذين يسلمون اذانهم لفتاوى غريبه والمشكله انها  تجد صدى كبير وقبول عند الاكثريه للاسف 
ولو لم اكن اعى اهميه دور  الازهر لما كنت ناديت بأن يكون صوته اكثر علواً .
+ يا عزيزى ما عنيناه طوال السنوات الماضيه من اضطهادات وعمليات تخريبيه وقتل وسفك دم الابرياء فى عدة حوادث انت تعلمها جيداً كفيله باقناعنا بان هناك عمل منظم ضدنا ولا ارى اى عمل مماثل من الناحيه القبطيه والا كنا ايضاً رأينا عمليات تخريبيه وتفجيرات فى اماكن العباده الاسلاميه.. ابالفعل لا ترى هذا الفارق ؟؟
+كنا نتمنى ان نمتلك ثقتك الكبيره هذه فى القضاء ولكننا رأينا الكثير من الظلم والتهاون والتباطوء الغير مبرر فى قضايا واضحه وضوح الشمس  افقدتنا الثقه بالتدريج ففى النهايه نحن لا نرى الا هذا المختل المسكين الذى داما   يتحمل الذنب بلا ذنب 
هل تقتنع بالفعل ان هذا المختل هو الجانى الدائم لكل جريمه حدثت ضد الاقباط ؟؟
+ تعجبت كثيراً من قولك ان كل جوامع ومساجد مصر مراقبه امنياً وحتى ان وافقتك واقتعت برأيك 
ماذا عن الزوايا الصغيره فى الشوارع الجانبيه وفى القرى المتطرفه .. هل يصلها رجال الامن من الاساس ؟؟
وهل هذا الامن يدين بغير الاسلام ؟؟ الا من الممكن ان  يتسرب بينهم من يدين بنفس الفكر المتطرف ؟؟
عزيزى انت تعلم وكلنا نعلم ان هناك متطرفون وهؤلاء لم يكونوا نتاج الطبيعه بل هم نتاج افكار مغلوطه وتعاليم فاسده لوثت عقولهم وانبتت فى قلوبهم الحقد والكراهيه تجاهنا أم انك غير مقتنع اساسا ان هناك ارهاب يستهدفنا بين الحين والاخر؟؟
*+





> المسيحيون يسبون الله ورسوله على الملأ !!!!!​


*اين ؟؟؟
فى كنائسنا واجتماعاتنا أم فى الشوارع بميكروفونات موجهه لمنازلكم أم فى محيط العمل والمدرسه والكليه والمواصلات العامه .. رجاء توضيح هذه النقطه لانى اول مره بالفعل اسمعها !!!!*
+





> يتحدث مسؤلين فى الكنيسه فى برامج تلفزيونيه يقولون لا نحن غير مسؤلين عن المواقع التى على الانترنت فايكم نصدق بالله عليكم هل نصدق القساوسه ونعتبركم خارج السياق​



*نعم هم غير مسؤولين بالفعل .. هل تعتقد ان هناك اى موقع مسيحى او مسلم على الانترنت تابع للقنوات الشرعيه فى الدوله 
هم لم يكذبوا ولكن هناك حرية الرأى المكفوله لكل شخص ليرى ما يرى ولينطق برأيه على حسب رؤيته فحرية الرأى مكفوله للجميع وفى النهايه الحكم للقار ىء والباحث دون تدخل احد
+التطرف المسيحى حتى ان وافقتك على وجوده .. هل من الممكن الى اين وصل وتمادى ؟؟
هل تجده مساوياً للتطرف الاسلامى من جهةتأثيره على المجتمع  .. اريد منك كلمة حق
+تحيل  مسئولية عدم تعيين اقباط فى المراكز السياسيه الهامه فى الدوله وترجعها للنظام السياسى وسظل السؤال مطروح هل هذا منطق
الا ترى انه ايضاً تأثيرمجتمع متعصب لا يريد ان يكون هناك قبطى صاحب كلمه مسموعه ولا يريد ان يغضب مجتمع يدب التعصب فى اركانه فكيف يقبل بوجود قبطى يملك سلطه وكيان
وترجع الامر نفسه فى اختيار رؤساء  الجامعات لرئيس الدوله  مع انه هو ايضاً يتبع خط سياسه عام لا يستطيع ان يحيد عنه فلا تظلمه فكل ما يفعله فى هذا الامر شىء مفروغ منه وتطبيق لرغبة مجتمع لا يرضى بان يكون الامر لولى امر مسيحى فى اى مجال 
+ يا عزيزى عندما اخبرتك عن المنجد كنت واثقه انه غير دارس فى اى قناه شرعيه تؤهله لان يؤم الناس 
++ نحن ايضا فى امس الحاجه لان نشعر ان هناك مسلم واحد يرى ويشعر بالامنا ويصدق معاناتنا فان هذا فى حد ذاته كفيل بتخفيف الالم واعطائنا ولو اقدر اليسير من الامل 
تحياتى لشخصك الكريم *


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 نوفمبر 2010)

بيت لحم قال:


> انا اريد التحدث مع اي حد من اعضاء المنتدى ،، مع الاحترام



*تحت امرك طبعااا
بس يا ترى ده ليه علاقه بالموضوع ده وباقتباسك ولا لا :t9:
منتظره توضيحك  *


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 نوفمبر 2010)

saed_sad25 قال:


> فكرة حلوة



*اشكرك على التشجيع ويشرفنا متابعتك اكيد*


----------



## نصر 29 (10 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

خلونى اخد كلمه مهمه اوى من على لسان صديقنا جرجس 

جرجس قال احنا كده بنلف فى حلقه مفرغه .. انا بصراحه عجبتنى كلمتك جدا 

خلونا ناخد نقطة نظام كده قصيره قبل ما نكمل حديثنا 

- لماذا ندور فى حلقه مفرغه وهى حقيقه فعلا نحن ندور فى حلقه مفرغه لكن لماذا اين الخطأ الذى وضعنا فى تلك الدائره هل فى انفسنا وانا بصراحه مش عايز اقول فى المسلمين ولا فى المسحيين لان ده كلام خايب المجتمع المصرى طباعه واحده انا فاكر مره اشتغلت فى شركه وكان اول يوم ليا نزلونى الشغل مع واحد اسمه عماد وفضلت انا و هو طول اليوم رايحيين جايين كنا شغالين مناديب وطول النهار عمالين نتكلم وفى نص الكلام مثلا اقوله (صليت بينا على النبى ) وهو من جوه قلبه يقول عليه الصلاه والسلام هههههههه وكلام يجيب كلام واقوله يا اخى النبى قال كذا وكذا وهو يقول اه 
تانى يوم عرفت بالصدفه انه مسيحى..!! هههههههههه  مش عارف كنا بنملى ورق كده فشوفت الاسم
والله اول يوم محسيتش خالص قولتله بقى انت مسيحى يا عماد قال ايوه قلتله بالنسبه لامبارح بقى متأخذنيش طبعا موسى نبى وعيسى نبى ومحمد نبى .. قالى وكل من له نبى يصلى عليه وضحكنا .
وفى حكايات كتير هابقى احكيهالكم بعدين 

المهم نخش فى موضوعنا بقى مش هانقضيها حكاوى احنا ..
ايه اسباب الحلقه المفرغه ..

احنا بنتكلم عن نجع حمادى .. انا عايز اى حد منكم دونا جرجس الشاب المتحمس مايكل اللى زعلان منى معرفش ليه بالراحه يا سى مايكل كلنا كنا شباب وعندنا حماس زيك كده بس خلاص بقى راحت علينا ههههههه روق كده  احنا عايزين نعالج بالعقل مش بالحماس .

اى حد فيكم يقولى ايه المعلومات اللى عنده عن قضية نجع حمادى .. المعلومات المؤكده معلومات مش اراء ولا اشعات ولا سمعت فلان قالك ولا فلانه قالتلك .

ولا شىء صح ؟ . وانا كذلك ولا شىء صح  ؟
اكتر من اننا نعرف ان مرتكب الجريمه اسمه حمام الكمونى وعليه احكام ..

طلع شويه من المسلمين عايزين يبرروا الحادثه ودى ثقافه غلط فى غلط طبعا فقالوا ايه قالوا فتاة فرشوط .. وده كلام فاضى بردو 

وطلع شويه من المسحيين اللى هما حاطين فى دماغهم وهم كبير ان الدنيا كلها متأمره عليهم وعايزه تخلص عليهم قالوا الامن مشترك والغول مشترك والقضاء مشترك وعايزين يبوظوا القضيه .. (محدش يزعل منى واللى هايزعل هاضربه ) بس بصوا هو ده الواقع يا جماعه 

المسلمين معندهمش معلومات وبيفتوا فى الموضوع والمسحيين معندهمش معلومات بيفتوا فى الموضوع .. انا لما قولت رأيي قولت يا اخوانا مفيش معلومات فخلينا لا نقول طائفى ولا نقول مش طائفى ونشوف القضيه هاتاخد مجراها ..

اتهامات بخطف المسيحيات وانا سمعت الانبا موسى بيقول مفيش حاجه اسمها خطف فى المجمع المقدس والتسجيل موجود واعتقد كتير منكم استمع اليه واللى مسمعوش اسمعهوله 

اتهمتوا الامن والقضاء بدون ادله بردو الدليل هو اجتهدات ان فى قضايا كتير باظت انا معاكم ان الدوله فى الفتره الماضيه كان ليها معالجات غلط انها تضغط على دول وتضغط على دول وتقولهم لازم تتصالحوا .. وفى قضايا باظت بردو كان للمسلمين حق فيها وانا وريت لدونا ولجرجس واعتقد فى غيرهم شافها مواد بتبين ان فى قضايا هدر فيها حقوق للمسلمين ودم .. وهدرت الحقوق علشان الامور تتلم . 

فخلينى اقول كلنا فى الهوا سوا انا مش بقول الدوله مدياكم حقكم تالت ومتلت ولا بقول الدوله مديانا حقنا تالت ومتلت .

فانا يا جماعه بقول يا ريت كلنا ندور وراء الحق اينما دار وكل الاحتقان الموجود يا جماعه بسبب ثقافتنا كلنا كمصرين مفيش مسلم ومسيحى الكل ثقافته بايظه محدش يزعل منى .. هى دى الحقيقه 

انا كنت بعلق على موضوع فى حكم بالاعدام صدر على مصرى قتل مصرى ومش هاقول ديناتهم بالعند فيكم 

دخلت لقيت الردود تشكيك بردو بلا معلومات بلا اى شىء خلاص كل طرف بقى مبرمج .. فدخلت قولت هو لا كده عاجب ولا كده عاجب لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 

لقيت مايكل فوق دماغى وبيقولى انا فكرتى اتغيرت عنك انا كنت فاكرك كويس وكنت بحترمك بعد موضوعك مع دونا بس دلوقتى خلاص كلكم زى بعض .
وانا بقول لمايكل انت زى اخويا الصغير وانا مش زعلان منك بردو بس لما تلاقى ان فى حد بيديك حقك انا مش بقولك ان القضاء بيمن عليكم لا ده حقكم واقل من حقكم بس متشككش فى كل حاجه حواليك بالطريقه دى نصيحه من اخ اكبر يا ريت تقبلها .. يا سى مايكل وانت اكبر مقاما لتزعل تانى هههههه

فاحنا عايزين مسلمين ومسيحيين تبقى عندنا ثقافه المعلومه شويه يا جماعه وثقافه المعلومه الموثوقه شويه احنا بنعيب على الدوله انها بتقدم حلول لا تصلحش واحنا نفسنا كلنا فى الحقيقه شعب لا يصلح احنا كمان .. فقبل ما نعيب على الحكومه نعيب على نفسنا 

ابن تيميه له كلمه جميله اوى قال (اقيموا دوله الاسلام فى قلوبكم تقوم على ارضكم )

فى طياتها معنى كبير ان لو المجتمع فاسد اعرف انك جزء من فساده صلح نفسك هايتصلح حال المجتمع والدوله 

والمسيح ايضا قال معنى قريب قال (يا مرائي  أخرج أولا الخشبة من عينك  وحينئذ تبصر جيدا أن تخرج القذى من عين أخيك)

انا حبيت اعمل نقطة نظام حسيت انها مهمه فى اللحظه دى قبل ما ارد على دونا او جرجس .. اتمنى اننا نتوافق على نقطة النظام دى قبل اى كلام والا هانبقى فعلا زى ما قال جرجس بندور فى حلقه مفرغه .

لازم يبقى عندنا ثقافة المعلومه لان لو مفيش معلومه موثوقه فمش هايكون فى حقيقه اساسا ايه هى الحقيقه غير معلومه . وكلمة معلومه حتى مشتقه من لفظ (علم)

فلو المعلومه غلط او مجرد اشاعه فطبيعى الحقيقه هاتكون غلط .. وكلامى للكل مش عايز حد ياخد الكلام بنعرات مذهبيه تافهه او بغيضه كلامى لا هو موجه لمسيحى ولا لمسلم كلامى موجه للمصرين ككل ..
لازم يبقى عندنا ثقافة الحق لما الحق يجي عليا لازم اقبله لان هو ده اللى يرضى ربنا

انا فاكر انى قريت للاستاذ هانى لبيب فى روزاليوسف كلمه مهمه عن موضوع الفتنه فى مصر قال كل فريق من الاتنين عايز الدوله تنفذ اللى على مزاجه .


اتمنى كلامى يكون ليه اثر طيب واشهد الله انى اتحدث اليكم بكل الصدق من القلب ويا ريت محدش يزعل منى او من اى كلمه قولتها .. 

واخيرا لازم نتوافق كلنا على ثقافه المعلومه ونلقى وراء ظهورنا ثقافه (ما هم بيعملوا ) (احنا سمعنا ) (ده حصل وحصل ) 

اخيرا .. ليتذكر الجميع ان هناك ابنائنا واخواتنا واخواننا واحفادنا .. الذين سنورثهم جمرات النار والحقد بتفهاتنا وبفكرنا العقيم وبمذهبيتنا البغيضه .. وبثقافتنا الهشه 

فى مثل خليجى بيقول (فى وسط الخيل يا شقرا) اهو احنا بنهيص فى الهيصه

اعذرونى انا قولت نقطة نظام بسيطه فى الاول طلعت خطبة جمعه هههههههههههه

سلامى للجميع


----------



## نصر 29 (10 نوفمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *ولا يهمك اى تأخير وحمدالله  على سلامتك
> نورت الموضوع من تانى *



شكرا ربنا يخليكى .. النور نورك ونور الحضور


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 نوفمبر 2010)

نصر 29 قال:


> احنا بنتكلم عن نجع حمادى .. انا عايز اى حد منكم دونا جرجس الشاب المتحمس مايكل اللى زعلان منى معرفش ليه بالراحه يا سى مايكل كلنا كنا شباب وعندنا حماس زيك كده بس خلاص بقى راحت علينا ههههههه روق كده  احنا عايزين نعالج بالعقل مش بالحماس .
> *
> وانا هزعل منك ليه يا نصر
> مفيش بيني وبينك حاجه
> ...



*اولا انا مش فوق داماغ اي حد
ولما قلت الكلام اللي بتقوله ده
كنت اقصد تفكيرك لانها اختلفت من قضيه لقضيه
لكني لم اقصد اوجه اي اهانه ليك
بالعكس مازلت بحترمك لشخصيتك لكن اختلف معاك في بعض النقط
يمكن قلت كلمتين بعصبيه شويه وفهمتهم غلط
وعلي فكره انا كنت متابع ردودك امبارح في قضيه دير ابوفانا
وكنت عايز اناقشك واعرضك لانك طلعت المسحيين في الاخر هما الغلطانيين
وعايز تقنعنا ان سبب الازمه دي هما الرهبان نفسهم
بس مردتش اعلق عشان انا قررت اتابع حوارك مع دونا من غير مناقشات مني
لكن مدام ذكرت اسمي هنا يبقي لازم ارد عليك وافهمك
تحياتي لك وكل سنه وانت طيب*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*انا متفقه معاك يا نصر ومع جرجس كمان اننا بنلف وبندور بدون داعى 
فلكل منا نظرته للقضيه كلاً على حسب تأثير القضيه عليه 
فنحن نشعر بالطعنه ونراها بوضوح لان الجرح جرحنا ونزيف الدم من عروقنا
وانت مسلم متعاطف مع الامر على حسب وجهة نظرك وقناعاتك ولك حكمك على الامر 
دعونا نتفق فى الاخر اننا مضطروون لترك الامر للقضاء ومن قبله لربنا فهو الاعلم
لننتظر كلمة القضاء الذى تثق فيه انت ونشكك فى مصداقيته نحن بحكم تجاربنا المره معاه
ولكن يظل الامل موجود فى ان نرى حكم مستحق على هؤلاء المجرمين على يد قاضى ضميره مستيقظ
ولا ننا اتفقنا منذ البدايه على مبدأ عدم فرض الرأى على من يخالفنا واتفقنا على ان نختلف بدون خلاف
انا ارى ان ننهى هذه القضيه ولو مؤقتاً لحين حدوث جديد فيها
وبمناسبة عيد الاضحى كل سنه وانت طيب يا نصر بتمنالك عيد سعيد عليك
 وبالتأكيد هتكون مشغول 
لو وافقتنى على انهاء الحوار فى هذه القضيه الى هنا والانتقال لحوار جديد بعد العيد فرجاء تبلغنى بموافقتك أو حتى معرضتك 
   وربنا معاك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *اولا انا مش فوق داماغ اي حد
> ولما قلت الكلام اللي بتقوله ده
> كنت اقصد تفكيرك لانها اختلفت من قضيه لقضيه
> لكني لم اقصد اوجه اي اهانه ليك
> ...



*بالعكس يا ميكى احنا بيشرفنا متابعتك وعرض وجهة نظرك وانا بعتلك لينك الموضوع التانى علشان تتابع معانا
ربنا معاك*


----------



## نصر 29 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

وانتوا بالصحه والسلامه جميعا وان شاء الله يكون عيد مبارك علينا وعليكم


----------



## نصر 29 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

انا بس بعد اذنكم هاقول لمايكل نقطه لانه بيقولى رايك اختلف من قضيه لقضيه وعلى فكره انا يشرفنى الحوار معاك وزى ما قولتلك انت زى اخويا الصغير ده لو انت تحب ...

رايي مختلفش ولا حاجه بس احنا هنا بنتكلم فى قضيه مخلصتش لسه ومحدش عارف طائفيه ولا مش طائفيه طبعا بنائا على المعلومات زى ما قولت .. انما هناك كنا بنتكلم على قضيه خلصت خلاص واتحكم فيها بالاعدام والغريب ان المزيدات هى هى مفرقتش يا مايكل .. اتمنى تكون فهمت ان رايي مختلفش ولا حاجه 

تانى حاجه محدش علق خالص على فديوهات ابو فانا وانا بعت الرابط لجرجس على الخاص ومايكل بيقول انه شاف ودونا طبيعى انها شافت .

مايكل بيقول انت مطلع الغلط على الرهبان .. قولى انت يا مايكل رايك ايه ومتهيالى الاراء فى القضيه دى هاتبقى اسهل لان فيها شويه معلومات موثوقه مش زى نجع حمادى 

عايز راى جرجس ودونا ومايكل باختصار كل حد يحط رايه فى سطرين تلاته ..


----------



## نصر 29 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

وعشان الناس اللى متابعه متوهش مننا برجاء يتصفحوا هذا الموضوع .. وهو ما يدور عنه الحديث الان 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=139734


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 نوفمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *بالعكس يا ميكى احنا بيشرفنا متابعتك وعرض وجهة نظرك وانا بعتلك لينك الموضوع التانى علشان تتابع معانا
> ربنا معاك*



*ميرسي يا دونا​*


نصر 29 قال:


> عايز راى جرجس ودونا ومايكل باختصار كل حد يحط رايه فى سطرين تلاته ..




*سوري يا نصر
افضل احتفظ برأيي لنفسي
منعا للدخول في مناقشات زي ماقررت*​


----------



## grges monir (11 نوفمبر 2010)

نصر 29 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> خلونى اخد كلمه مهمه اوى من على لسان صديقنا جرجس
> 
> ...




*فى البداية اهنىء صديقى نصر بعيد الاضحى المبارك جعلة اللة لك ولاسرتك ايام مباركة سعيدة
مبسوط نصر انى قلت  اخيرا كلمة عجبتك هههههه
لن اعيد واكرر ونزيد ما تم طرحة من خلالنا حول هذة القضية صديقى
لكن باختصار سوف اسرد مااراة انا وتراة انتى صديقى
شخص قام بقتل مجموعة من الشباب المسيحى  يوم عيدهم امام كنسيتهم  لايربطهم بة اى علاقة!!
انت ترى انها جنائية وانا ارىانها  اكبر من ذلك صديقى
تقول ماهى ادلتك دليلى الاكبر ذكرتة مرارا صديقى ولم تعلق علية
جنائية ضد من ماهو الدافع لها صديقى؟؟
ردك المنتظر مازالت الفضية لم تحسم والقضاء لم يعطى حكمة بعد 
لنتظر صدبقى بس انا طرحت بديهيات للقضية لا يوجد لها اجوبة سوى  انها ليست جتائية فقط !!
مقتنع اننا نشكك فىالقضاء وانة  ضدنا
انا قناعتى غير ذلك  ارى اناالقضاء فى ورطة حقيقية بهذة القضية لا يمكن كما ذكرت ان الدولة تسمح بهذة القضية ان تخرج بصورة لا ترضاها لما اخذت من صدى عالمى  وفى نفس الوقت لابد ان تخرج بحكم عادل ضد من قام بهذة الجريمة القذرة..يرضى كذلك المجتمع وثورتة ضد هذا الحادث
اخيرا صديقى ارى انا وانت متفقين ان هناك مشاكل لم تستطيع الدولة حلها الا بصورة مظهرية فقط من كلمات وشعارات  لاتغنى عن جوع 
الحلول  ليست مستحيلة فقط محتاجة لثقاقة تقبل الاخر التىتقريبا اندثرت فى مجتمعنا وخصووصا فى الاجيال الناشئة حاليا
نختاج لاعادةهيكلة لمنظومتنا الاجتماعية والثقاقية التى بثت سمومها فينا بافكار لم تكن موجودة بهذة الصورةمن قبل
نحن نعيش على كلمة كنا  لاسف
لكن كلمة الان ليس لها محل من الاعراب فى قاموس المتشدقين بالوحدة
تنمنى ا ن نرى طاقةمن النور تنفتح وسط هذا لظلام التام
غلست واطلت عليكى صديقى هههه
تعليق خارج موضوعنا
موضوع دير احداث ابوفانا لى تعليق بسيط علية صديقى لم يتاح لى بسبب انقطاع النت
سوف اقوم بة قى الصفحة الخاصة بة








*


----------



## نصر 29 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

مازلت فى انتظار اراء اصدقائى دونا وجرجس  مايكل قرر ان يحتفظ باريه لنفسه وصديقى جرجس وعد بان يضع رايه فى الموضوع الاخر 

ما اراء حضراتكم فى تلفيق وتشويه الحقائق الجليه فى قضيه مالاوى ...


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*تقريبا اااحنا خلصنا كلام فى موضوع مالاوى فى الموضوع التانى
وهنا انا انتهيت من تعليقى على قضية نجع حمادى
فى انتظارك يا نصر علشان  لو عندك اى اضافات أو ننتقل لموضوع جديد​*


----------



## نصر 29 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبه نستعين 

وبعد .. 

اولا اريد ان اوضح اننى لم ارفع الفديوهات لكى ارجح الكفه كما قال زميلى جرجس فكفة المسلمين ليست بالخاويه من الحق كى اذهب لاخفف الحق فى الكفه الاخرى لكى تتساوى الكفتان ابدا ليس حقيقيا 

انما ما اريد ان اقوله للجميع فى هذه المشاركه لكى تكون اخر مشاركه فى قضيه نجع حمادى او مالاوى هو اننى لم ارفع الفديوهات لكى تكون هناك مناظره او سجال ما بل رفعت الفديوهات لانى انظر الى فكره اكثر شموليه من تلك النظره الضيقه للامور فانا حقا لا يعنينى قضيه نجع حمادى فى حد ذاتها او قضية مالاوى فى حد ذاتها اكثر مما يعنينى العقول التى تتعامل مع تلك القضايا .

عندنا مشاكل كثيره فى مصر وقولت قبل الان اننا نفتقد ثقافه المعلومه الصحيحه وقولت قبل ذلك ان الفتنه غير موجوده ولكنها الان تصنع بالفعل ..

وما يزيد الامر سوء هو اننا عندنا مشكله العناوين فى مصر والعالم العربى .. اذا مر شخص ما امام بائع جرائد ومجلات .. تقرأ عنواين مثل ..
(احمد حلمى يدخل مصحه لعلاج الادمان )  ثم اذا اشتريت الجريده وتصفحت الخبر تجد انه مجرد دور لاحمد حلمى فى احد الافلام او ما شابه 
كذلك الحال على ارض الواقع فى كل طوائف الشعب مسلمين ومسيحيين 

تجد الاخوان المسلمون مثلا يقولون ( الاسلام هو الحل ) عنوان كبير  وضخم وتذهب فى النقابات مثلا التى يسيطرون عليها تجدهم لا يتعاملوا بالاسلام ولا بغيره القضيه قضية (الكرسى ) ولكن يتم اختيار عنوان براق لها يخالف واقع هؤلاء الناس وانا اعلم ان منهم فضلاء الكثير ولكن تجد هذا هو سياقهم العام 

بالنسبه للمسيحيين ايضا عناويين ضخمه وصراخ وتجد الحقيقه مختلفه لماذا 
عندما ننظر لقضية نجع حمادى نجد استماته للقول بان القضيه (طائفيه) هذا هو العنوان الضخم ثم اذا قولت ما الدليل على طائفيتها اذا كان من ارتكبها حرامى اصلا ومسجل خطر لا اعلم اين الدليل ولا اعلم ما الذى يبرر العنوان الضخم .. وفى قضية مالاوى ايضا عنوان ضخم ايضا وعندما تبحث فى الملفات والاوراق لتبحث عن معلومه صحيحه تجد ان القضيه قضية تعديات على ارض وخلافات من هذا النوع .. انا لا ادافع عن المسلمين من اخطأ فليأخذ عقابه هذا هو الحق .
ولكن ليس الحق ان كل من اخطأ من المسيحيين لا يأخذ عقابه بحجة العنوان الكبير ( الطائفيه)
باعتراف المحامى واعتقد الجميع شاهد الفديو قرارات من وزارة الثقافه ومحاضر شرطه تثبت تعدى الرهبان على مساحات من الاراضى والسلطه التنفيذيه ازالت التعديات ... مساحه الدير 22 قيراط وحرمه كيلو شمالا كيلو جنوبا 450م شرقا 50 غربا .. ثم تذهب انت تأخذ كيلو غربا بعدما كان لك 50 م فقط .. لك كيلو فى اتجاه تذهب وتأخذ 3.5 كيلو ......... 
انا لا يعنيى حيثيات القضيه من له حق سيبحث عنه ويطالب به ولكن ما يعنيى هو ان تكون هذه هى الحقيقه ثم يوضع العنوان الكبير (الطائفيه و الاضطهاد ) 

والجميع يردد بلا تفكير وما حدث فى دير ابو فانا هو نفسه ما حدث فى دير الانبا انطونيوس فى البحر الاحمر نفس السيناريو تعدى الكنيسه على ارض للدوله ولكن الحمد لله فى هذه المره لم يكن هناك احتكاك من عوام المسلمين ولكن المشكله كانت مع الدوله نفسها .. تم بناء سور للدير ضم السور للدير ارض مملوكه للدوله ثم صدر قرار بازاله السور وتولت السلطه التنفيذيه ممثله فى قوات الشرطه بازاله التعدى واذا بالرهبان خرجوا يتظاهرون ويرفعون اللافتات ومكتوب عليها (ربنا موجود) و (مرحبا بالاستشهاد على يد الشرطه ) 

فما هذا الذى يحدث بحق السماء انت كراهب تتعدى على ارض للدوله ثم يصدر قرار بازالة التعدى فتعارض القانون وتخرج تقول ربنا موجود هل ظلمك احد لكى تقول ربنا موجود ؟؟ هل انت معك الحق فى تلك القضيه لكى تقول مرحبا بالاستشهاد ؟؟ 
بل انت من تعديت وخالفت القانون ثم تستقوى بالعنوان الكبير ( الفتنه والاضطهاد)

ثم تدخل رئيس الجمهوريه وشكل لجنه لبحث الموضوع وعرض الدير شراء الارض فباعتها له المحافظه وانتهت القصه .. لماذا لم يتقدم الدير من البدايه بطلب للمحافظه لشراء الارض ولم يحدث هذا كله لا ادرى ..

فى النهايه هذا هو رايي فى قضية نجع حمادى وما يشابهها من قضايا انتى يا صديقتى العزيزه طلبتى ان اقول رايي فيها بعيون مسلم هذه هى عيون المسلم الذى اصبح فى مصر هو الذى يشعر باضطهاد فى حقيقه الامر وليس غيره . ولا يتعجب احد انه الشعور الذى نشعر به حقا فاذا كان هناك تمييز فى مصر فهو تمييز لصالح الاقليه وليس العكس 

واصبح المسييحى البسيط ينساق وراء دعوات خارجيه الله اعلم بها  بدون ان يفكر ولو للحظه بالعقل والعلم والحقائق .

اخيرا انا لا احمل كل المسيحيين اسباب هذه المشاكل ولكنى احملهم تبعات انسياقهم ورائها بدون تفكير فانا اعلم ان كثير منهم فيهم الطيبه والمحبه للاخر 

لا اعتقد اننا سنتوافق على نقاط كما اتفقنا فى موضوع كاميليا والتحول .. وانا حزين جدا لذلك لكنى لا استطيع ان اترك طوفان من الحقائق واتراجع واغمض عينى عنه بل ما اوده ان يتوافق معى كل منصف .

لا يمكن ان اسمح لنفسى ان انساق وراء العنواين البراقه كمثل هؤلاء الذين ينساقون وراء عنواين الجرائد الرخيصه على الارصفه 

عذرا على الاطاله .. تحياتى ...


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*++اولا اهلا بيك يا نصر بعد غياب وبنتمنى تكون قضيت عيد سعيد انت واسرتك كل سنه وانت دايما بخير

++ثانيا ليس من المستغرب ان يرى كل طرف مننا ان الحق معه ولذلك لا احد فينا يحاول ان يتعدى على رأى الاخر لا بسخريه ولا بتحقير وهذا ما اتفقنا عليه من البدايه
++ لكل شىء وجهان ولكل امر عدة زوايا ولان ربنا خلقنا مختلفين فمن الطبيعى ان تختلف رؤيانا لاى موضوع فلكل مننا عقله وادراكه للامور
اختلفنا فى موضوع كاميلينا وقررنا ترك الامر للقضاء انت عن اقتناع بعدله وانصافه ونحن لانه وكما يقال ليس بيدنا حيله غيره 
++موضوع اراضى الاديره وتعديات الرهبان على حسب وصفك ورغم عدم معقوليته على الاقل من ناحية تعامل الدوله مع الامر ان كان حقيقه فالدوله لن تترك شبر فى يدنا ليس من حقنا ان كانت فعلا على حق
كل ما فى الامر يا صديقى ان العمار الذى يقوم به الرهبان فى الصحراء يجعل المكان اكثر اغراء فى عيونهم*

++





> ثم تدخل رئيس الجمهوريه وشكل لجنه لبحث الموضوع وعرض الدير شراء الارض فباعتها له المحافظه وانتهت القصه .. لماذا لم يتقدم الدير من البدايه بطلب للمحافظه لشراء الارض ولم يحدث هذا كله لا ادرى ..


*الا تعلم السبب !!!
لان هذا هو حال معاملة القبطى عندما يطالب باى شىء من حقوقه فى وطنه
الرفض ثم الرفض ..روتين صادم ووضع عراقيل من كل شكل ولون 
دائما الكنيسه تعرض الشراء بطرق محترمه وسلميه ولا يسمع احد لها والا فلماذا تم حل الامر ببساطه بتدخل رئاسى ام انك تعتقد اننا كنا نرفض الشراء !!
 كان هناك مكان مقابل لاحدى الكنائس المعروفه فى شارع ضيق لا تكاد تمر فيه سياره و تقدم احد الاشخاص المسلمين لشراء المبنى المقابل للكنيسه لينشىء جامع وجمعيه اسلاميه لها انشطه اجتماعيه وعرض 2 مليون لمبنى لا تتعدى قيمته المليون والغرض( سامحنى) كان معروف ولولا يقظة الاباء الكهنة ورعاة الكنيسه وخدامها اللذين اسرعوا وشكلوا لجنة وقام شعب الكنيسه وعلى رأسهم رجل اعمال تم جمع 5 مليون ثمناً لشراء المبنى الذى ارتفع سعره امام عناد الشخص الاخر واصراره على ان يبنى جامع وجمعية اسلاميه فى حضن الكنيسه وانت تعلم كم المشاكل الذى كان سيحدث لو الامر تم وكأن مصر خلت من اى مكان يصلح لهذا الغرض الا هذا المبنى
++ كم اضحكتنى يا صديقى بقولك ان الاقليه فى مصر اصبحوا اكثر سطوه وان المسلم هو من اصبح مظلوم وفكرتنى بالمثل العامى الذى يقول ( اللى ايده فى الميه مش زى اللى ايده فى النار )
++ بالنسبه لتلميحك ان هناك يد خارجيه وراء الامر فكن متأكد لو كان الامر هكذا فالسبب فيه من الداخل والا ما سبب اهتمام واشنطن الان بملف اقباط مصر حيث انه الان يتم مناقشته بصوره يوميه فى اجتماعات مكثفه واعلانهم ان الامر فى مصر اصبح لا يطاق وان المسيحيين يعانون الامرين فى كل شىء وحتى انه تم نقاش خطب الجوامع التى تدعو للبطش بالاقباط  وبواسطة ميكروفونات عاليه
اذا كان الامر سيصل بنا فى يوم من الايا م كاقباط لتقبيل يد رحيمه من الخارج فاعلم جيدا ان السبب اننا بحثنا كثيرا ولم نجد لا رحمه ولا عدل فى بلدنا 
لا تعتقد من كلامى انى ارحب باى تدخل خارجى من اى نوع ولكن اصواتنا بحت ولا حياةً لمن تنادى ولا اعلم الى ماذا سنصل بحالنا هذا
الا تعلم انه ابسط ابسط الحقوق هى معضله كبيره فى نظر الدوله
هل تعلم انه كى ندخل سباك او لاجراء اى تعديل داخل مبنى الكنيسه من الداخل يحتاج لتدخل على اعلى مستوى
اهذه هى المساواه التى تنادى بها للمسلم فى مصر يا صديقى !!!
الا تعلم ان الدوله تفرض علينا نسبة عضويه من المسلمين فى اى نادى او جمعيه لها نشاط اجتماعى او رياضى والعكس غير مقبول
اسأل عن العضويه فى جمعية الشبان المسلمين والمقابل جمعية الشبان المسيحين ومنتظره ردك
++الم تسمع بالحادث الاخير فى قرية النواهض 
فتاه مسلمه 17 سنه واخوتها ايتام الاب والام تجاورهم عائله مسيحيه فيها شاب 19 سنه منذ عامين وهذا الشاب يعاونهم فى كل امورهم يشترى لهم احتياجاتهم ويصطحبهم كحمايه بكل حب واخويه بحكم الجيره الطيبه والشفقه على ايتام يعيشون بمفردهم كان يذهب معهم فى اى مشوار
ليلة العيد طلبت منه البنت ان يذهب معها لشراء احتياجات العيد
ولمجرد ان تصرخ سيده مسلمه الله اعلم بنيتها بان الولد ذاهب مع البنت ليغتصبها فى المقابر قامت الدنيا ولم تقعد
خلال ساعات قليله حرق اكثر من 15 منزل لاقباط 
حرق محلاتهم وحيواناتهم وسرقة متاجرهم والتحرش بكل الاقباط مما استدعى نزول الامن المركزى ليحيط بالقريه كلها وجاءت سيده مسلمه تشهد بكذب هذه الاشاعه السخيفه والاسخف انهم كشفوا على البنت وتبينوا انها ما زالت فتاه
ما هذا ؟؟
وقبل ان تتحدث عن دليل يؤكد صحة كلامى لن اطالبك بالبحث وراء الصور والجرائد
ولو كان يحق لى القسم لاقسمت لك انه فى وسط الازمه حدثنى رجل امن  يمت لنا بصلة قرابه من مكان الحادث تليفونيا وطلب منى الصلاه من اجل اقباط القريه المذعورين والمحاصرين داخل منازلهم ومعرضين للموت فى اى لحظه
اليست هذه فتنه راقده تحت الارض
الم يلعن كتابكم  موقظها
ابحث عن من ييقظها لتعلم اين بداية الاصلاح يا صديقى
تحياتى ++*


----------



## الروح النارى (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*شـــــكرااا*

*أختى دونا*
*أخى نصر*

*على الحوار الراقى*

*ولى عودة لأستكمل الحوار*


----------



## نصر 29 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *++اولا اهلا بيك يا نصر بعد غياب وبنتمنى تكون قضيت عيد سعيد انت واسرتك كل سنه وانت دايما بخير
> 
> 
> *



اهلا بيكى .. وانتى بالف صحه وسلامه 




dona nabil قال:


> *
> 
> ++ثانيا ليس من المستغرب ان يرى كل طرف مننا ان الحق معه ولذلك لا احد فينا يحاول ان يتعدى على رأى الاخر لا بسخريه ولا بتحقير وهذا ما اتفقنا عليه من البدايه
> ++ لكل شىء وجهان ولكل امر عدة زوايا ولان ربنا خلقنا مختلفين فمن الطبيعى ان تختلف رؤيانا لاى موضوع فلكل مننا عقله وادراكه للامور
> ...



سيدتى الغاليه قد يكون لكل منا رأى مختلف او يرى الشىء بنظره مختلفه اذا ما كنا نطالع لوحه فن تشكيلى او احدى صيحات الموضه العالميه ولكن الحق ليس له الا نظره واحده مهما اختلف الناظر اليه سواء اختلفت ثقافته او خلفيته التعليميه او دينه لا يمكن ان يختلف اثنين على وجه الارض فى رؤية الحق .

النقطه الاخرى انا لم اسخر او اسفه رأى اى منكم جميعا حاشانى ان افعل و اعتذر اذا ما استشعرتى هذا فى حديثى ولكن و ربى لم افعل اخشى ان تكون بعض الحماسه منى فهمت خطأ اعتذارى 

اما عن قولك ان تعديات الرهبان امر غير معقول فهذا الامر ينافى الواقع تماما وينافى قرارات صادره من وزارات حتى ينافى كلام للبابا شنوده نفسه والتسجيل بحوزتى لمن يريده ولكن لا اريد ان ازيد فى تلك النقطه فهى جليه تماما

وغريب ان يقال ان هناك اطماع من الدوله لشىء هو مملوك فى الاصل للدوله .. فكيف تطمع الدوله فيما تملكه اصلا .. الطرق القانونيه مكفوله اى شخص او مؤسسه او جهه تريد ارض ملك للدوله ايا كانت ديانه هذا الشخص او هذه الجهه فلتذهب وتقدم طلب وتشترى الارض اولا قبل ان تبنى عليها او تستخدمها ... والا كيف نعيب على الدوله انها لا تطبق القانون ولا تعطينا حقوقنا ونذهب نحن لنخرق القانون ونتعدى عليه .... فاقد الشىء لا يعطيه فمن لا يطيع القانون لا يمكن ان يُقبل منه نصيحه بتطبيق القانون

هذا هو رأيي و رأى كل مسلم فى مصر والذى اعبر عنه معكى فى هذا الموضوع يا عزيزتى اتينا لنتصارح ولا نجامل بعضنا البعض فارجوا ان يتسع صدر الجميع

ان مسالة خلط الاوراق هى الطامه الكبرى ان يُصور للناس ان محاوله الدوله استرجاع حق لها على انه فتنه طائفيه و اضطهاد فى رأيي انما هو خداع

وهذا جزء من الاضطهاد الذى تكلمت عنه سابقا ضد المسلمين انه حتى مشاكل المسيحيين مع الدوله تلوى عنقها من جهات ما .. لكى تلصق بالمسلمين  




dona nabil قال:


> *
> ++
> الا تعلم السبب !!!
> لان هذا هو حال معاملة القبطى عندما يطالب باى شىء من حقوقه فى وطنه
> ...


*


فى الحقيقه لا اجد ما ارد به على هذه القصه الان المسلمون مطالبون بقبول الاخر ولكن المسيحييون غير مطالبين بالمثل ولهذا يجمعون خمسه ملاين جنيه لمنع بناء مسجد .. لا ادرى ما الذى كان سيضر الكنيسه اذا بنى المسجد .!!! 

ونطالب بالاجابه على السؤال التالى .. هل انتهت جميع الاماكن الصالحه لبناء مسجد ولم يبقى الا مكان فى مواجهة كنيسه ؟؟

اعتقد كان الاجدر اظهار المحبه تجاه الاخر والتسامح وأزكاء روح التعايش  وتوفير مبلغ خمسة ملايين جنيه لنفقتها على ايتام الكنيسه او على المحتاجيين او اى عمل مفيد اخر للشعب المسيحى 





dona nabil قال:




++ كم اضحكتنى يا صديقى بقولك ان الاقليه فى مصر اصبحوا اكثر سطوه وان المسلم هو من اصبح مظلوم وفكرتنى بالمثل العامى الذى يقول ( اللى ايده فى الميه مش زى اللى ايده فى النار )
++ بالنسبه لتلميحك ان هناك يد خارجيه وراء الامر فكن متأكد لو كان الامر هكذا فالسبب فيه من الداخل والا ما سبب اهتمام واشنطن الان بملف اقباط مصر حيث انه الان يتم مناقشته بصوره يوميه فى اجتماعات مكثفه واعلانهم ان الامر فى مصر اصبح لا يطاق وان المسيحيين يعانون الامرين فى كل شىء وحتى انه تم نقاش خطب الجوامع التى تدعو للبطش بالاقباط  وبواسطة ميكروفونات عاليه
اذا كان الامر سيصل بنا فى يوم من الايا م كاقباط لتقبيل يد رحيمه من الخارج فاعلم جيدا ان السبب اننا بحثنا كثيرا ولم نجد لا رحمه ولا عدل فى بلدنا 
لا تعتقد من كلامى انى ارحب باى تدخل خارجى من اى نوع ولكن اصواتنا بحت ولا حياةً لمن تنادى ولا اعلم الى ماذا سنصل بحالنا هذا
الا تعلم انه ابسط ابسط الحقوق هى معضله كبيره فى نظر الدوله
هل تعلم انه كى ندخل سباك او لاجراء اى تعديل داخل مبنى الكنيسه من الداخل يحتاج لتدخل على اعلى مستوى
اهذه هى المساواه التى تنادى بها للمسلم فى مصر يا صديقى !!!
الا تعلم ان الدوله تفرض علينا نسبة عضويه من المسلمين فى اى نادى او جمعيه لها نشاط اجتماعى او رياضى والعكس غير مقبول
اسأل عن العضويه فى جمعية الشبان المسلمين والمقابل جمعية الشبان المسيحين ومنتظره ردك
++الم تسمع بالحادث الاخير فى قرية النواهض 
فتاه مسلمه 17 سنه واخوتها ايتام الاب والام تجاورهم عائله مسيحيه فيها شاب 19 سنه منذ عامين وهذا الشاب يعاونهم فى كل امورهم يشترى لهم احتياجاتهم ويصطحبهم كحمايه بكل حب واخويه بحكم الجيره الطيبه والشفقه على ايتام يعيشون بمفردهم كان يذهب معهم فى اى مشوار
ليلة العيد طلبت منه البنت ان يذهب معها لشراء احتياجات العيد
ولمجرد ان تصرخ سيده مسلمه الله اعلم بنيتها بان الولد ذاهب مع البنت ليغتصبها فى المقابر قامت الدنيا ولم تقعد
خلال ساعات قليله حرق اكثر من 15 منزل لاقباط 
حرق محلاتهم وحيواناتهم وسرقة متاجرهم والتحرش بكل الاقباط مما استدعى نزول الامن المركزى ليحيط بالقريه كلها وجاءت سيده مسلمه تشهد بكذب هذه الاشاعه السخيفه والاسخف انهم كشفوا على البنت وتبينوا انها ما زالت فتاه
ما هذا ؟؟
وقبل ان تتحدث عن دليل يؤكد صحة كلامى لن اطالبك بالبحث وراء الصور والجرائد
ولو كان يحق لى القسم لاقسمت لك انه فى وسط الازمه حدثنى رجل امن  يمت لنا بصلة قرابه من مكان الحادث تليفونيا وطلب منى الصلاه من اجل اقباط القريه المذعورين والمحاصرين داخل منازلهم ومعرضين للموت فى اى لحظه
اليست هذه فتنه راقده تحت الارض
الم يلعن كتابكم  موقظها
ابحث عن من ييقظها لتعلم اين بداية الاصلاح يا صديقى

تحياتى 
++

أنقر للتوسيع...



- انا لم اقول ان المسيحيين اكثر سطوه ولكنى اقول المسلمين مضطهدين لا تضحكى يا عزيزتى لكونى اقول ان المسلمين مضطهدين فى مصر عندما تنسب كل حادثه صغيره او كبير او حتى مشكله مع الدوله لعموم المسلمين ويقال ان الدين الاسلامى كذا وكذا اليس هذا فى حد ذاته اضطهاد ان تنفق خمسه ملايين جنيه لمنع بناء مسجد لمجرد انه مجاور للكنيسه اليس هذا اضطهاد .. ناهيكى عن اضطهاد الدوله فلن نحملكم اياه فلتتحمله الدوله 

- اما تلميحى لكون هذا الملف تلعب فيه اصابع خارجيه اى نعم انا قصدت ذلك ولكنى لم اقصد واشنطن اى نعم واشنطن تحاول الضغط بهذا الكارت لمصالحها ولكنها لن تضغط من اجل مصالحكم فاذا تخيلت واشنطن انها ستجنى من وراء لعبها بملف المذهبيه شىء فهى واهمه واذا تخيل اى فرد داخل مصر انه سيجنى من وراء واشنطن شىء فهو ايضا يعتمد على كارت خاسر مسبقا فماذا فعلت واشنطن لمسيحيوا العراق لا شىء فدعينى اقول لكى (كلُ يغنى على ليلاه ) ولكن هل سيأتى غنائه بنتيجه لا اعتقد وليست عنتريات او كلام عشوائى .. فانا اصدقكم القول انه اذا خسر المسيحيون فى مصر المسلمين فلن يربحوا بأحد غيرهم 

واصدقى القول يا صديقتى انا لن اظن شىء او لا اظن .. بل نحن لا يعنينا ابدا اذا ما كنتم ترحبون بالتدخل او لا ترحبون . الضغوط دائمه بملف المسيحيين وبغير ملفهم هذا هو حال السياسه اما عن الحروب .. فوالله ما ان يفكر اى شخص ان يدخلها محارب الا وستتسابق اعناقنا فداء لبلادنا ولديننا

- اما قضية ترميم وبناء الكنائس برجاء مراجعه قرار رئيس الجمهوريه رقم 291 لسنه 2005  وقرار رئيس الجمهوريه رقم 13

 لسنه 98  قبل ان ترجمى بالغيب يا عزيزتى   

- الحديث عن الشبان المسلمين والشبان المسييحين والقوانين وما شابه يا عزيزتى ماذ اقول لكى انا عضو فى جمعيه خيريه يعنى كل القصه اننا نجمع تبرعات وصدقات ماديه وعينيه وتوزع على الفقراء يعنى شىء عادى جدا ومع ذلك قبل ان يقيد اسمى ذهبت اوراقى وكل المعلومات عنى الى امن الدوله ... لا يوجد اى تجمع اسلامى مسيحى اهلى الا ويجب يخضع لتحريات الامن هكذا البلد تدار بالطوارىء فهل هذا يحمل ايضا للمسلمين .

- حادثة النواهض تابعت كل اخبارها من بدايتها ولعلى ادعوكى لمراجعه تصريحات الانبا كيرلس فى هذا الشأن لقد قال الرجل القضيه ابعد ما تكون عن الطائفيه .

سواء حقيقه او اشاعه هى قضيه وتأخذ مجراها كأى قضيه وهذا حال الصعيد فى قضايا الشرف بل لا اظننى اتجاوز ان قلت انه ان كان المتهم مسلم وليس مسيحى فلعله كان قتل وفعلوا به اكثر من هذا لان كون المتهم مسيحى بيكون الحافذ لدى الامن اسرع فى التحرك خوفا من ان تحدث فتنه ويسرعوا بالفصل بين الطرفيين اما لو كانت البنت والولد مسلمين او حتى مسيحيين يمكن كان راح فيها ارواح . لان الامن لم يكن ليهتم بالامر .

انا القيت بكل ما لدى فى كل ما سبق وتحدثنا حوله فى تلك القضيه .. ان شئتى ننتقل لنقطه اخرى وان شئتى نكمل فى نفس النقطه .

ولكنى اعتقد انه لن يجدينا نفعا السير على نفس المنوال فى نفس النقطه فوجهتى النظر اخذت اكثر من حقهما فى الشرح وللقارىء الحكم .. واترك لكى القرار يا صديقتى ..

 كامل التحيه والاحترام والتقدير . *


----------



## الروح النارى (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*للتسجيل متابع الحوار*

*و لى عودى لأستكمال باقى الحوار*

*دمتم جميعا بخير *
*و اخوة فى الأنسانيه*​


----------



## الروح النارى (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*بعد أذن أختى دونا*
*لى بعض التعليقات على الحوار*​ 




نصر 29 قال:


> .. الطرق القانونيه مكفوله اى شخص او مؤسسه او جهه تريد ارض ملك للدوله ايا كانت ديانه هذا الشخص او هذه الجهه فلتذهب وتقدم طلب وتشترى الارض اولا قبل ان تبنى عليها او تستخدمها


 

*اذن اين هو قانون بناء الكنائس الجديدة و بعد طول عناء لم يصدر أمر إلا بالتجديد فى الكناس القائمة*
*لماذا يوجد حتى الأن الخط الهيمونى منذ عهد محمد على بشان بناء الكنائس الجديدة*​ 
*لاتخبرنى ان هناك كنائس جديدة تبنى و يتم أعطاء تصريح بالبناء بمنتهى السهولة فبعد طول عناء يتم التصريح لهم*​ 
*ورد الفعل فى النجوع و القرى المصرية ببناء كنيسة فى القرية*​ 
*و اقصد بذلك أحداث قرية طهما بمحافظة الجيزة*​ 



نصر 29 قال:


> ونطالب بالاجابه على السؤال التالى .. هل انتهت جميع الاماكن الصالحه لبناء مسجد ولم يبقى الا مكان فى مواجهة كنيسه ؟؟
> 
> اعتقد كان الاجدر اظهار المحبه تجاه الاخر والتسامح وأزكاء روح التعايش وتوفير مبلغ خمسة ملايين جنيه لنفقتها على ايتام الكنيسه او على المحتاجيين او اى عمل مفيد اخر للشعب المسيحى


 

*أعتقد أخى أسامة لم يتمعن القراءة جيدا فى كتبته الأخت دونا بان الشارع لا يساع دخول سيارة فنحن لست ضد بناء أماكن للعبادة لكن لابد أتاحة مكان جيد للعبادة*​ 
*واقصد بذلك كنيسة ملاصقة لجامع فماذا يحدث فى صلاة الجمعة من كثرة المصلين*
*بخلاف أستخدام مكبرات الصوت*​ 
*اذا لابد ان تكون هناك مسافة كافية حتى تؤدى الشعائر و الصلوات فى هدوء*​ 
*و كمثال لما ذكرته الأخت دونا موجود فى مدينة العياط حيث الكنيسة مقامة بالداخل*​ 
*أما من خارج الشارع الصغير يوجد مسجد مع العلم بانه المدخل الوحيد للذهاب للكنيسة و كم من مصادمات حدث بينهم*​ 
*نحن ليس ضد بناء المساجد بل كما تعانق الهلال مع الصليب فى ثورة 1919 م*​ 
*تتعانق الكنائس و المساجد بدون لن يتعدى طرف على الأخر*​ 
*و دمتم جميعا بخير فى الأنسانية*​


----------



## نصر 29 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الاخوه الاعزاء جميعا اللى تابعوا الموضوع بقدم خالص الشكر على متابعتكم بصفتى كنت طرف فيه ..

بجد كان نفسى الحوار يستمر لكن للاسف انا مش هاقدر فى وسط الجو اللى فى المنتدى هنا معدتش قادر استحمله .. ولان من الاحترام والذوق انى اعرفكم واعرف اختى دونا فجيت عشان اعلن انى بعتذر عن استكمال الحوار ..

طبعا الاخت دونا خارج الاسباب اللى دفعتنى انى اعتذر عن الحوار لان الموضوع مش موضوع الحوار لكن موضوع المنتدى ككل وبصراحه شهاده حق الاخت دونا اعطتنى سعه صدر ومساحه وحريه هنا فى القسم لم اشهدها من قبل فى المنتدى وتشكر على ذلك ولكن القضيه قضيه توجه عام فى المنتدى شعرت انى لا استطيع ان انافق ويكون فى قلبى ضيق من ناحيه هذا السياق العام والقائميين عليه واتى هنا اتحدث وانا مرتاح البال ..

بشكر كل من تابع ..

واخيرا بشكر دونا نبيل والاستاذ جرجس واخويا الصغير مايكل وكل من ساهم بكلمه طيبه 

وان كتب الله ان نلتقى ثانية فلا مهرب من قدر الله 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 نوفمبر 2010)

نصر 29 قال:


> بجد كان نفسى الحوار يستمر لكن للاسف انا مش هاقدر فى وسط الجو اللى فى المنتدى هنا معدتش قادر استحمله
> 
> الموضوع مش موضوع الحوار لكن موضوع المنتدى ككل
> 
> ولكن القضيه قضيه توجه عام فى المنتدى شعرت انى لا استطيع ان انافق ويكون فى قلبى ضيق من ناحيه هذا السياق العام والقائميين عليه واتى هنا اتحدث وانا مرتاح البال ..




*احنا الوحشيين والغلطانيين برضه
طب جو ايه اللي مش عجبك ومش قادر تستحمله
دلوقتي المنتدي ككل وحش ومش مستريح فيه
ع العموم مش هعلق اكتر من كده 
انت حر طبعا في تصرفك ده​*


----------



## Critic (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*الاخ نصر*
*مشكلتك كانت فى قسم الحوار الاسلامى فأيه ذنب باقى الاقسام و مشاركاتك فيها ؟!!*

*انت عايز احترام و هدوء زائد فى حين ان الواقع يجعل من هذا مستحيلا فى اى حوار (تصادم) دينى*
*و خلينا اقولك ان طبيعتك فى القسم الاسلامى بردو مختلفة عن هنا و بتكون اكتر عصبية*
*مع انه محدش وجهلك اى بأى كلمة جارحة او مخلة بالاداب (و ان كان الاسلوب حاد من قبل الطرفين_احيانا او حتى غالبا_ فده طبيعى نتاج التصادم العقائدى)*
*مكنتش مستاهلة كل ده*
*انا  حاسس بصراحة انك بتدور على اى سبب علشان تقول الكلمتين دول و تمشى !!*
*سلام*


----------



## الروح النارى (29 نوفمبر 2010)

نصر 29 قال:


> بجد كان نفسى الحوار يستمر لكن للاسف انا مش هاقدر فى وسط الجو اللى فى المنتدى هنا معدتش قادر استحمله .. ولان من الاحترام والذوق انى اعرفكم واعرف اختى دونا فجيت عشان اعلن انى بعتذر عن استكمال الحوار ..


 
*سلام و محبة*

*اذا أصابك المنتدى بضيق النفس*

*فلا أعرف الأسباب ....*

* وللعلم ان المنتدى فى جميع حوراته*

*يحترم الأخرين و يعطيهم فسحة و صدر رحب*

*رغم تجاوزات بعض الأعضاء من الطرفين*

*و نحن دائما نحترم الأراء و الحوار الجيد*

*و الباب مفتوح دائما*

*و أخيرااا ... لك الحرية المطلقة فيما تفعل*

*ليقود الرب دربك*
​


----------

